# Dragon Egg Creche



## Selk67U2

*I think we should all put our eggs in here, so whoever is on egg duty can easily click on them all, lol
Here are mine*


----------



## carol

good idea











here are mine


----------



## jeanie

Great idea here is mine


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hope this creche aint too expensive lol*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, no it's free if you take your turn at egg & dragon clicking, lol*


----------



## carol

im clicking like mad lol


----------



## cav

you lot are crazy....


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Carol your purple egg as a crack pmsl*


----------



## carol

cavrooney said:


> you lot are crazy....


NO WE ARE CRACKING LOL


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> * Carol your purple egg as a crack pmsl*


yeah cant wait to see what colour comes out


----------



## Selk67U2

*PMSL*


----------



## Guest

oh yep great idea...heres my dragon who needs clicked on to feed and heres my gray egg..my blue one is in hiding coz it has a soft shell...so he will be along later if he aint dead lol.


----------



## tashi

and my pink one


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ooo, Fab, you got one Tashi*


----------



## tashi

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ooo, Fab, you got one Tashi*


yep and his name is going to be 'Eggbert Nobacon'


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Just clicked it for you tash! Your puppies look lovely i want another one hehe.*


----------



## Guest

mummy??????


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, Clare*


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> * Just clicked it for you tash! Your puppies look lovely i want another one hehe.*


one is still for sale LOL


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> one is still for sale LOL


*Lalalalalalal Not listening lmao i darent mom asnt got over the shock of ozzie yet pmsl. I just might be tempted else lol.*


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Lalalalalalal Not listening lmao i darent mom asnt got over the shock of ozzie yet pmsl. I just might be tempted else lol.*


he is the one in my avatar


----------



## Selk67U2

*He is just so lush, if I did'nt have our dog i'd be seriously tempted too*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ooooh tashi you av a lil ol dragon already lol.*


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Ooooh tashi you av a lil ol dragon already lol.*


yeah thats me he is called 'Draggin Rod'


----------



## Selk67U2

*How did you get him, i've been trying for hours to get one*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*He is so cute too lol. Anyways i is off to bed now! Speak to you 2moro! Have a good one night night.*


----------



## tashi

Selk67U2 said:


> *How did you get him, i've been trying for hours to get one*


he was just there wondering the streets looking for the RSPCD shelter


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, bless him He is a cutie*


----------



## Guest

Here's my monsters 





PLEASE CLICK MY EGGS OR THEY WILL DIE!!!!


----------



## Debbie

Heres my 4 - keep clicking


----------



## bee112

I've only been gone a night and the place is over run wit eggs and dragons!


----------



## cav

bee112 said:


> I've only been gone a night and the place is over run wit eggs and dragons!


...... they gone egg crazy..


----------



## jeanie

Lol im off to bed now , take care of babies whoever is around see you all tomorrow , clicked all night done my shift


----------



## cav

jeanie said:


> Lol im off to bed now , take care of babies whoever is around see you all tomorrow , clicked all night done my shift


night night...


----------



## bee112

do they die if you dont click them?


----------



## cav

bee112 said:


> do they die if you dont click them?


yes that is why i dont want one...


----------



## clueless

tashi said:


> and my pink one


Wow Tashi you got a baby how sweet. Fed him and clicked your egg. Cavrooney go get an egg, you would make a nice Dragon Mummy


----------



## clueless

Debbie said:


> Heres my 4 - keep clicking


Clicking happily You got a Crack


----------



## clueless

Debbie said:


> Heres my 4 - keep clicking


You got 2 cracks now debbie, my I have blisters on ma fingers


----------



## carol

about time his out

i got fade a egg as well


----------



## Fade to Grey

I Have An Egg! :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## clueless

Wooo Well Done Fadey, clicked yar egg


----------



## Selk67U2

*OMG what happened to my red egg, it's died overnight*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *OMG what happened to my red egg, it's died overnight*


you bad dragon mother you!!


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, Thanks for that Clare, I think it must of had too many clicks, it was fine when I went to bed*


----------



## Guest

are you sure it hasnt just hatched?? whats the grey puffy patches mean??


----------



## Selk67U2

*No Clare, it says that it's dead I've hidden the other 2 to stop them being clicked on for now*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*hows my eggs doing, not been on  oh wot happend to ur egg wendy, u aint killed another one *


----------



## Selk67U2

*No Linda, I found it dead, I'm not sure if it had too many clicks*


----------



## Guest

can it have too many clicks then??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *No Linda, I found it dead, I'm not sure if it had too many clicks*


*oh dear, who was on the night shift, pmsl, and my migrain has gone *


----------



## clueless

Selk67U2 said:


> *No Clare, it says that it's dead I've hidden the other 2 to stop them being clicked on for now*


The red one was like that when I came on at about 01.40


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, I wonder what happened then, it did have a lot of clicks mind*


----------



## Debbie

Woohooo my lil green egg has a crack but I cannot put him in my sig


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, poor egg, lol. You can only have 3 things in your sig sadly. What about swapping it with the other egg for a bit*


----------



## Debbie

I might do that later - good idea


----------



## Selk67U2

*How many eggs & baby dragons have we in the creche today, lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Hooray me eggy av an ole pmsl. I've been clicking away too!*

Debs why does your orange dragon stare like that PMSL.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*wooo hooo, iv got 3 holes  whos a lucky girl, pmsl x*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, what are we like, lol. My double blue egg has a hole, yipee*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl iv got 3 ur got 2 wendy,  *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Does that mean we gonna get lil ol dragons 2moro then pmsl.

i just pmd you rottie did ya get it or did i click the wrong button again lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*oohhh u got a hole in one of yours now, 

yep i got it huni thanx xx*


----------



## Guest

Im getting rather bored of waiting for my dragons now lol


----------



## carol

my purple one took ages to come out we were getting bored waiting


----------



## Fade to Grey

mine haven't even started to crack... i want my fried dragon eggs


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*yep i agree its a bit boring waiting, iv been clicking ervery where, but no sign of any babies and me fingers getting sore wiv all the clicking lol iv clicked ur for ya fadey  *


----------



## carol

just click on your lots


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

carol said:


> just click on your lots


*why aint ur baby growing iv been clicking *


----------



## Fade to Grey

im clicking away i think i might go clicking mad!


----------



## carol

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *why aint ur baby growing iv been clicking *


he took ages to come out of the shell after it had a big hole so i think his a slow one


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aawwww bless him x lol*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, I must remember not to get a Purple one then, lol. Saying that my white one has had a hole in it all day and still has'nt come out*


----------



## carol

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, I must remember not to get a Purple one then, lol. Saying that my white one has had a hole in it all day and still has'nt come out*


yeah thats what mine did


----------



## Ladywiccana

*wats wiv these dragons then! They aint hatchin very quick are they pmsl.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahahah, no they're not*


----------



## jeanie

Hi Everybody, sorry havent been clicking today have not been well but i have clicked them all now, thank you all who have clicked mine its got a HOLE IN YIPPEEEE, i see lots of the little darling are hatched now . wish mine would


----------



## Guest

hi  
ive been clicken again aswell lol.

mine has wings...well i think it has???

edited... omg ive just looked... mines a female lol and ive named it brucelee haha


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl, still looks like skin and bone to me, lol,*


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl, still looks like skin and bone to me, lol,*


it does donnit haha...she was meant to be a skin flint  ill feed her some tripe lol.


----------



## Guest

oh my eggs are cracking wahoo lol


----------



## Guest

i click em all at once...one afta the otha, ratha then wait for there click to load  they are all down the bottom and i continue talking on here lol..i then click on em and then click off after a min or so, so it makes it fasta for me that way and everyone gets a click fast hehe.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lol there all over the forum i cant keep up pmsl*,


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *lol there all over the forum i cant keep up pmsl*,


lol i know...it took ages to click and load one so i just clicked em all and let them gatha up down the bottom lol..


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl thats wot i was doind trouble is cant see my task bar *


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl thats wot i was doind trouble is cant see my task bar *


Its does get ratha crowded wiv all our babys donit haha...but they ave to be clicked


----------



## Guest

rite ive done my clicks for the nite and im off to watch tv  todaloo peeps x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*have a good nite xxx*


----------



## jeanie

Hi, Have clicked what i can i cant get the page to open every time, bt slow i suppose will click all in morning again night night


----------



## Guest

i've done all the clicking  and thats a lot of eggs  xx


----------



## Debbie

Going to click all your eggs and dragons - I want to see some more babies


----------



## clueless

I tried clicking all the eggs last night and the NHS would not let me So will try and make up for the neglect today for you ladies


----------



## Fade to Grey

i've still been clicking away when my internet doesn't die on me!


----------



## clueless

Good for you Fadey, you are a Trooper. Oh and I have a baby Wooo Hoo


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, lol, "Congrats" Clueless.
Still waiting for mine to hatch They've had a hole in for 24hrs so far*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well done to all the new mummies, when r we gona b mums wendy  this is like being in bloo*y labour  lol*


----------



## clueless

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *well done to all the new mummies, when r we gona b mums wendy  this is like being in bloo*y labour  lol*


Haha Maybe your eggs are needing Induced


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl any 1 got epidural handy plz *


----------



## Guest

ive got an egg now too, i felt left out lol


----------



## Selk67U2

> well done to all the new mummies, when r we gona b mums wendy this is like being in bloo*y labour lol


*Lol, dunno Linda, but I wish they'd hurry up*



> ive got an egg now too, i felt left out lol


*Haha, well done Claire, welcome to the egg club, lol. Have clicked on yours*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Lol, dunno Linda, but I wish they'd hurry up*
> 
> *Haha, well done Claire, welcome to the egg club, lol. Have clicked on yours*


thanks ive clicked yours too


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*congrats on ur egg claire iv given it a click *


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *congrats on ur egg claire iv given it a click *


thanks...................


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Welcome claire finally loll. And you have a white one too hehe.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * Welcome claire finally loll. And you have a white one too hehe.*


i have a white one everyone else has coloured ones


----------



## Selk67U2

*I got a white one Claire, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*still only got 2 holes, pmsl, wish mine would hurry up and hatch *


----------



## Debbie

Yayyyyy another baby - well done Clueless..
I am now going to be going clicking mad - come on babies some of you only need a click or 2 to come out into the world


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*how many clicks they need to hatch *


----------



## jeanie

Hi all clicked all eggs wow a lot of babies coming lovely.


----------



## jeanie

yippee mine has hatched little darling lol.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*congratulations,  wish my little sh*ts would hatch *


----------



## jeanie

Sure they will soon been clicking for you , maybe they need to see a dragon doc to help them out


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*they need something pmsl i reckon they swollowed some string and their hanging onto it, lol *


----------



## carol

lol lol this rings a bell with my purple on was gonna hit it with a hammer at one point


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, think we're gonna need several hammers at this rate! My other blue has started to crack and still no dragons out of the other 2*


----------



## Fade to Grey

i deffos need a hammer... mine aint even cracked


----------



## Selk67U2

*Lol, they should of cracked by tomorrow, if they go by all the other eggs on here*


----------



## Fade to Grey

hahah then a few days of them not coming out the shell 
who developed this idea? ahahah its frustrating


----------



## carol

Fade to Grey said:


> i deffos need a hammer... mine aint even cracked


no but you are lol lol lol


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, not sure, I think Clueless was the first on here with the eggs, though, lol*


----------



## Fade to Grey

mum gave me mine she hacked me or something


----------



## carol

Fade to Grey said:


> mum gave me mine she hacked me or something


only the red one


----------



## clueless

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, not sure, I think Clueless was the first on here with the eggs, though, lol*


Hehe It was me I thought you needed some frustrating, irritating and addictive fun, maybe start the Pokeman Balls next


----------



## Selk67U2

*Lol, I know i'm gonna regret asking this but what are those when they're at home?*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*What the heck are them? lol.*


----------



## clueless

Oh I will surprise you all when they appear


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, thats not fair, lol, keeping us in suspence*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Right said fred! Lol i'm off to google it haha.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* All i can say is OH MY lmao, Bring it on cluey cant wait hehe.*


----------



## clueless

ladywiccana said:


> * All i can say is OH MY lmao, Bring it on cluey cant wait hehe.*


Haha Will wait to we all have Big Healthy Breeding Dragons first, they will definately keep our fingers busy for awhile


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*hi just got back hows the eggs doing *


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Hehe just clicked em again for you! Gotta go off line again in a while get the tea watch the soaps see to the dog then back online hehe.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*same here as yest i burnt the bloody dinner  so i mustnt do it again today i cant afford to keep cooking 2 lots of dinners a day pmsl, oh yes im not gona be on 2morow so please keep an eye on me eggs thanx xx*


----------



## Selk67U2

*I just got back, been to see my daughter in her school play, it was fab & very funny*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aww bless her wendy have u got a budding actess in the making *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, probably, all mine are very musical & love acting ect. My eldest used to be in the primary school drama group too, When he went to Secondary school he joined the one there, he's been in it ever since the funny thing is I reckon there's more lads in it now than lasses, lol. He's doing Dracula at the minute. The play was meant to be Thursday, but because there's a 2 day strike it's had to be cancelled til Sept *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Woo Hoo I finally got my baby dragons The blue one has 2 heads, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Iv just got back home from the hospital and woo hoooo iv got 3 babies, 

trust selk to get a 2 headed one, the greedy mare, pmsl xxxxxxxx*


----------



## 3 red dogs

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Iv just got back home from the hospital and woo hoooo iv got 3 babies,
> 
> trust selk to get a 2 headed one, the greedy mare, pmsl xxxxxxxx*


He looks just like the mother-in-law!!! only think missing is the 1 eye in the middle of the forehead!


----------



## Selk67U2

> Iv just got back home from the hospital and woo hoooo iv got 3 babies,
> 
> trust selk to get a 2 headed one, the greedy mare, pmsl xxxxxxxx


*Hahaha, made up for me losing my baby red egg, lol. Hows your lad Linda ?*



> He looks just like the mother-in-law!!! only think missing is the 1 eye in the middle of the forehead!


*PMSL*


----------



## 3 red dogs

can u see the simalarity


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahahahaha I think my Dragons are deffo better looking, lol*


----------



## minnie

oooh can my eggs be part of the club lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I've clicked em all for you minnie! Good luck with the hatching... I'm aving trouble naming mine hehe.*


----------



## minnie

thanks, clicked yours too lol


----------



## Selk67U2

> oooh can my eggs be part of the club lol


*Of course Minnie, every Egg is welcome...and their owners, lol*


----------



## minnie

lol thanks your eggs ave been clicked too


----------



## Guest

ive clickerty clicked to


----------



## minnie

clicked yas again heck were insane lol


----------



## Guest

ohhh yes we are inane 

ive tryed breeding ma dragon...shes ready but wen i click on actions..and then breed...its meant to giv a list of studs...no studs appeard for my brucelee  she aint that ugly is she???

does anyone know why no studs are showing????
has anyone wiv an adult tryed breeding yit???


----------



## clueless

You are clicking well Ladies


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> ohhh yes we are inane
> 
> ive tryed breeding ma dragon...shes ready but wen i click on actions..and then breed...its meant to giv a list of studs...no studs appeard for my brucelee  she aint that ugly is she???
> 
> does anyone know why no studs are showing????
> has anyone wiv an adult tryed breeding yit???


you can breed them


----------



## Debbie

Woohooo loads of dragons to click on


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> you can breed them


yerp.. wen ur dragon turns into an adult u get a chance to breed them once a week i think lol.

it says i can breed mine...but no studs are showing  i dont get it


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> yerp.. wen ur dragon turns into an adult u get a chance to breed them once a week i think lol.
> 
> it says i can breed mine...but no studs are showing  i dont get it


ooh well when mine are older....ARRANGED WEDDING!!


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> ooh well when mine are older....ARRANGED WEDDING!!


PMSL... thats if he turns up...noone fancys brucelee


----------



## minnie

aah well a woman dragon called brucelee......


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> aah well a woman dragon called brucelee......


LOL its not my fault  we can name em wen they are maturing altho it dont show their gender till their adults...it looked like a boy to me so i named her brucelee lol...turnt out to be a blooming female wen it grew up ahhhhh


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> ohhh yes we are inane
> 
> ive tryed breeding ma dragon...shes ready but wen i click on actions..and then breed...its meant to giv a list of studs...no studs appeard for my brucelee  she aint that ugly is she???
> 
> does anyone know why no studs are showing????
> has anyone wiv an adult tryed breeding yit???


LOL Poor Bruce Lee, maybe she giving out mixed signals


----------



## minnie

i seee well it could have been homer simpson i suppose....


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> LOL Poor Bruce Lee, maybe she giving out mixed signals


oi oi savaly....u calling my girl bi-sexual lol.?
shes straight as they come pmsl.


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> oi oi savaly....u calling my girl bi-sexual lol.?
> shes straight as they come pmsl.


she has a curly tail.........


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> she has a curly tail.........


Thats coz she can spring off out quick smart if a ugly stud shows up.

ps...neva noticed that be4 tho lol..........ooo look...wtf is she holding aswell??? is it an egg??


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> Thats coz she can spring off out quick smart if a ugly stud shows up.


what ever you say
i'm calling my dragon choop choop
edit: its her anti-male cube...


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> Thats coz she can spring off out quick smart if a ugly stud shows up.
> 
> ps...neva noticed that be4 tho lol


LOL Must say Loe she does look tough and toothless


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> ohhh yes we are inane
> 
> ive tryed breeding ma dragon...shes ready but wen i click on actions..and then breed...its meant to giv a list of studs...no studs appeard for my brucelee  she aint that ugly is she???
> 
> does anyone know why no studs are showing????
> has anyone wiv an adult tryed breeding yit???


oh gawd, not breeding mother-in-laws now... listen guys, there are enuff unwanted mother-in-laws in the world now, with out you breeding more!!!

oh and the rason no studs were showing is because i was away from the keyboard!!


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> what ever you say
> i'm calling my dragon choop choop


lol thats different i say  how come choop choop??

ok ive just sussed...mines holing a rain cloud


----------



## 3 red dogs

clueless said:


> LOL Must say Loe she does look tough and toothless


told ya, looks just like the mother-in-law!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> oh gawd, not breeding mother-in-laws now... listen guys, there are enuff unwanted mother-in-laws in the world now, with out you breeding more!!!
> 
> oh and the rason no studs were showing is because i was away from the keyboard!!


PMSFL haha...ok now ya back my dragon wants to make eggs....gerrem off

cluelesssssssssss....she has knashers, she just dont smile thats all lol.


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> Thats coz she can spring off out quick smart if a ugly stud shows up.
> 
> ps...neva noticed that be4 tho lol..........ooo look...wtf is she holding aswell??? is it an egg??


Aha It's a packet of condoms You have no luck Loe


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> lol thats different i say  how come choop choop??
> 
> ok ive just sussed...mines holing a rain cloud


LOL its coz the cat walked in and i just said hiiii choob (why heck knows)


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Aha It's a packet of condoms You have no luck Loe


ohh no its not condoms, she wats eggs lol


minnie said:


> LOL its coz the cat walked in and i just said hiiii choob (why heck knows)


pmsl...


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> PMSFL haha...ok now ya back my dragon wants to make eggs....gerrem off
> 
> cluelesssssssssss....she has knashers, she just dont smile thats all lol.


you think i'm making love to the mother-in-law my dearest Eolabeo you got another thing comming. besides i shouldn't think her eggs are fertilizable at her age!!
this place i really not well is it?? pmsl


----------



## minnie

erm i was going to say something then but can't think what


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> you think i'm making love to the mother-in-law my dearest Eolabeo you got another thing comming. besides i shouldn't think her eggs are fertilizable at her age!!
> this place i really not well is it?? pmsl


it wouldnt hurt u just this once to giv it a try  


minnie said:


> erm i was going to say something then but can't think what


u been very forgetfull taday... u on the booze already??


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> it wouldnt hurt u just this once to giv it a try
> 
> u been very forgetfull taday... u on the booze already??


ha ha no but am now allowed to....


----------



## clueless

minnie said:


> erm i was going to say something then but can't think what


Must be tough having Dementia Minnie as ya can never remember you've got it


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> ha ha no but am now allowed to....


im on theeeeee ..wait for it >>>> COLA  no booze ere tonite


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Must be tough having Dementia Minnie as ya can never remember you've got it


PMSL...hehehehe


----------



## minnie

clueless said:


> Must be tough having Dementia Minnie as ya can never remember you've got it


ooh dementure....... what was i talking about again?


Eolabeo said:


> im on theeeeee ..wait for it >>>> COLA  no booze ere tonite


lol i'm on marz barzez but i forgot...


----------



## 3 red dogs

clueless said:


> Must be tough having Dementia Minnie as ya can never remember you've got it


never mind the dementia, has anyone mentioned to elo... that shes got nits... ones escaped onto the screen!!!


----------



## minnie

3 red dogs said:


> never mind the dementia, has anyone mentioned to elo... that shes got nits... ones escaped onto the screen!!!


Nay nay nay, thats me pet dung beatle bob, great car.


----------



## 3 red dogs

minnie said:


> Nay nay nay, thats me pet dung beatle bob, great car.


bob the dung beetle... yes ok, there be a knock on the door soon hun, it'll be 3 men in long white coats, you go with them hun, they'll look after you, your'll feel better very soon!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> never mind the dementia, has anyone mentioned to elo... that shes got nits... ones escaped onto the screen!!!


itttssss aaaaa FLEAAAAAAAAAAA hes name is mertal.


minnie said:


> Nay nay nay, thats me pet dung beatle bob, great car.


ok u is deffo on theee booze lmao.

pmsl @ 3 men in suits....dont go minnie...they will put u to sleep


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> itttssss aaaaa FLEAAAAAAAAAAA hes name is mertal.
> 
> ok u is deffo on theee booze lmao.
> 
> pmsl @ 3 men in suits....dont go minnie...they will put u to sleep


oh oe its not out yet


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> oh oe its not out yet


Noooo  its stayin put lol.

i thort it would be ere taday but nooooooooooooooooo its still inside.

carol ave u tryed breeding any of ur adults yit???


----------



## minnie

3 red dogs said:


> bob the dung beetle... yes ok, there be a knock on the door soon hun, it'll be 3 men in long white coats, you go with them hun, they'll look after you, your'll feel better very soon!


yes i'll never forget that trip to blackpool, they shot all of the clowns they did....


----------



## 3 red dogs

i just spent 5 mins watching Mertal the flea, or bob the dung beetle, or wat ever it is, and i think she/he is on Steriods!!!


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> Noooo  its stayin put lol.
> 
> i thort it would be ere taday but nooooooooooooooooo its still inside.
> 
> carol ave u tryed breeding any of ur adults yit???


no didnt know you could ????


----------



## clueless

carol said:


> oh oe its not out yet


LOL Another drinker Whats the code system to break this one LOL oh oe its not out yet
Will this post message distruct in 15secs??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> i just spent 5 mins watching Mertal the flea, or bob the dung beetle, or wat ever it is, and i think she/he is on Steriods!!!


he is ratha on the quick side aint he lol...

ohhh ohhhhh runnnnnnnnnnnn CAROLS GONNA BLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## carol

yeah drunk on lemonade lol lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> he is ratha on the quick side aint he lol...
> 
> ohhh ohhhhh runnnnnnnnnnnn CAROLS GONNA BLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


he reminds me of a female in a shopping centre desparatly looking for a public toilet


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> he reminds me of a female in a shopping centre desparatly looking for a public toilet


pmsl...no it reminds me of the old biddys at the bus stop...they all of a sudden get this energy from nowhere and push clean in  crumpits


----------



## clueless

carol said:


> yeah drunk on lemonade lol lol


Must be the bubblesI got it after Loe answered DOH!! Its my brain mushed tonite


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Must be the bubblesI got it after Loe answered DOH!! Its my brain mushed tonite


i feel like that everynite lol  u will get used to it i say ..u will  trust me hehehe


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> pmsl...no it reminds me of the old biddys at the bus stop...they all of a sudden get this energy from nowhere and push clean in  crumpits


thats the dementia setting in hun, they forgot they were queuing!!!


----------



## clueless

3 red dogs said:


> thats the dementia setting in hun, they forgot they were queuing!!!


LOL and forget they are elserly, think they are 8


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> thats the dementia setting in hun, they forgot they were queuing!!!


yer but they sure rememba how to run lol and shove


----------



## 3 red dogs

i got nothing to say, just wanted to be 200th post on this thread!


----------



## minnie

3 red dogs said:


> i got nothing to say, just wanted to be 200th post on this thread!


damn you beat me to it, then again i could just go and forgetsays dung on steroids..........


----------



## 3 red dogs

your def on something more then lemonade hun, and if ya not, can i get the recipe!!! lmao


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> i got nothing to say, just wanted to be 200th post on this thread!


OMG YOUUUUUUUU USERRRRR


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> damn you beat me to it, then again i could just go and forgetsays dung on steroids..........


its a fleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *takes deep breath*


----------



## minnie

OK take 5 or more (can't see em to count) hyper dogs and some cheese cake...


----------



## clueless

3 red dogs said:


> i got nothing to say, just wanted to be 200th post on this thread!


You was 201


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> its a fleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *takes deep breath*


i still think you got nits!! lmao


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> its a fleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *takes deep breath*


ok now its an elephant, half way right.........


----------



## Guest

NOOOOOOOOO 

ok everyone picked on brucelee and said she was skinny...now ur all saying mertal is a dung beetle a nit and a elephanttttttttttt 













hehehe


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> NOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ok everyone picked on brucelee and said she was skinny...now ur all saying mertal is a dung beetle a nit and a elephanttttttttttt
> 
> hehehe


hi skinny dragon with dung b for sister


----------



## Guest

LMAO...
mertals allready been threatened as dragon grub lol.


----------



## Fade to Grey

dragon food?
what do they eat?!


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO...
> mertals allready been threatened as dragon grub lol.


lol tasty as a fish head


----------



## 3 red dogs

Just for your information

Dung Beetles have a most unenviable birth place- they begin life in a ball of poo poo (or just plain "poo" for the more refined readers.) I can imagine the following scene when the larvae of the Dung Beetle hatches from its egg located at the center of the dung ball:

"Where am I? What am I? Who am I? What's that smell? It smells like poo- I wonder who stepped in that? I bet Mom is going to be mad! By the way, where is Mom? Uh, oh. I got some poo in my mouth. Mmm. . . Hey, that's not bad! Not bad at all! In fact, it's delightful! Oh, yummy, yummy poo!

After awhile the larvae grows to look like the Dung Beetle pictured above. And instead of giving up on the idea of eating dung, they continue to eat it even as adult. Sheesh, you would think that they would acquire a taste for other foods- like fresh strawberries or something, but instead, they continue to eat poo. Some species of Dung Beetles even develop preferences for the type of poo that they will eat- talk about being picky! "I'm not eating that cow pie! I prefer sheep poo, thank you very much." In fact, many Dung Beetles won't even need to drink water or eat any other type of "food" because they can acquire all of their needed vitamin and minerals from the dung.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Evening Clickers, lol. How did we get onto Dung, hahaha*


----------



## minnie

i have cracks cracks cracks.. .in my eggs that is!!!!


----------



## Guest

ok ive come to the conclution im surrounded by crank pots lol.


pmsl tho..that made a funny read haha.


fadey...ya dragons survive on so many clicks and views by people...wen they are fully grown adults they no longa need to be clicked  but they can still die.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Selk67U2 said:


> *Evening Clickers, lol. How did we get onto Dung, hahaha*


loe dung beetle hun, 
we are trying to find out if its a dung beetle a head lose, and elephant, or as she says, a flea... called Mertal ( raises eyebrows in dis belief)


----------



## 3 red dogs

minnie said:


> i have cracks cracks cracks.. .in my eggs that is!!!!


**clicks minnies eggs ( in the nicest possible way of course)** cant believe i'm helping bring another mother-in-law into the world!!!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> **clicks minnies eggs ( in the nicest possible way of course)** cant believe i'm helping bring another mother-in-law into the world!!!!!


The more the merrier 

all helped along by you awwww


----------



## minnie

ooh so i want a clickable dung b lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*You are now i'm here Loe! Where you been matey missed you! I love your dragon.*


----------



## Selk67U2

> we are trying to find out if its a dung beetle a head lose, and elephant, or as she says, a flea... called Mertal ( raises eyebrows in dis belief)


*I've lost the bloody plot here, lol, what is*


----------



## 3 red dogs

Selk67U2 said:


> *I've lost the bloody plot here, lol, what is*


the bug on loe's box... if your'll excuse the phrase!


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *You are now i'm here Loe! Where you been matey missed you! I love your dragon.*


oh thank gawd...elp meh...everyones going crank...ohhh and ty  everyones picked on my skinny dragon lol...she wants eggs but no male to be add 


3 red dogs said:


> the bug on loe's box... if your'll excuse the phrase!


MERTALLLLLLL the fleaaaaaaa


----------



## minnie

3 red dogs said:


> **clicks minnies eggs ( in the nicest possible way of course)** cant believe i'm helping bring another mother-in-law into the world!!!!!


thankies i'll call it motherin law and it'll be a man llol


----------



## minnie

Selk67U2 said:


> *I've lost the bloody plot here, lol, what is*


we've all lost the plot love here eat sme cheese


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> thankies i'll call it motherin law and it'll be a man llol


Now thats a scary thort pmsl.

is it edam minnie??? ill ave some wiv onion mmmmmmm


----------



## Selk67U2

> the bug on loe's box... if your'll excuse the phrase!


*Oh, right, got ya now hahaha*


----------



## 3 red dogs

minnie said:


> thankies i'll call it motherin law and it'll be a man llol


OMG a mother-in-law with an identity crises, can it get any worse!


----------



## minnie

yeah shehe will be your son too


----------



## 3 red dogs

minnie said:


> yeah shehe will be your son too


well thats an improvement on wat loe had in mind for me with her dragon!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> well thats an improvement on wat loe had in mind for me with her dragon!


my dragon is a sexy bitta stuff... ull luv her


----------



## minnie

yeah it has a curly tail too
nite nite


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> my dragon is a sexy bitta stuff... ull luv her


thought this link may help you out!
DRAGON BREEDING MANUAL


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> yeah it has a curly tail too
> nite nite


u off minnie mouse???

make sure u have a nice longggg laydown lol. nitey nite.


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> thought this link may help you out!
> DRAGON BREEDING MANUAL


There not our dragons...but oooooooooooo im gonna checkie this out


----------



## 3 red dogs

well it may help...lol


----------



## Guest

no it did not elp 
completly diff dragons  

im gonna join the forum for our dragons and find out why my sxy bitta stuff aint got a pick from studs lol...i want a egg.


----------



## 3 red dogs

your obsessed 

well i'm off to calm down, and watch so tv hun, see you tomorrow i hope


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> your obsessed
> 
> well i'm off to calm down, and watch so tv hun, see you tomorrow i hope


hehehe must ave eggssssss mustttt avveeee egggsss..home made ones at that 

Ave a good nite dogs...speak again


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Eolabeo said:


> no it did not elp
> completly diff dragons
> 
> im gonna join the forum for our dragons and find out why my sxy bitta stuff aint got a pick from studs lol...i want a egg.


*that skin and bone dragon of urs has grown into a beauty, u lucky thing *


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *that skin and bone dragon of urs has grown into a beauty, u lucky thing *


LMAO haha...she is gorggg aint she 
tyvm 

im still waiting for my spotty to show its blooming face..i think it knows carols egg


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl, x *


----------



## Selk67U2

> im still waiting for my spotty to show its blooming face..i think it knows carols egg


*Hahahaha*


----------



## Guest

Ave u seen ugly betty selks lol...i want her badly...she has a pushed in head awww i so want her.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ugly Betty ? *


----------



## Ladywiccana

* How did we stray onto Ugly Betty then lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*PMSL don't have a clue, it's Loes fault as usual, hehe*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I used to watch that! I liked it it made me laugh! Whens the new series coming on does anyone know?*


----------



## Guest

oh sorry lol...not the seris...

its saynamores ugly kitty down in the picture gallary...omg its like E.T...so so cute.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I will go take a peek in between clicking hehe.*


----------



## Guest

be warned...ur gonna want it...

get ya hands offf...itttss mineeee grrr grrrrr.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, haha, Chrissys kitten, lol. I thought you meant the series too, lol*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh, haha, Chrissys kitten, lol. I thought you meant the series too, lol*


nooo lol...ave u seen it???? i cant get ova how cute it is i really honestly cant..i keep looking at its pictures pmsl.

if i didnt ave my dogs she would be mine...alll mine.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, yea I have seen her, lol. She is cute, but I still prefer my Wegies, lol.*


----------



## Guest

i want them all lol... its jus not fare .

im going down to make bacon sarneys and sulk pmsl 

goodniteys all , cya tomoe...wiv abit of luck my dragon will be out the git lol.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Nite, Loe, i'm off too, got a lot on tomorrow. 
Catch you all tomorrow sometime, nighty nite*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Morning Everyone, how's everyone doing? i've got another new Dragon hatched out Have put him on here and taken the other 2 headed one off. Shame we can't have more than 3 on here.
Loe I think your grey dragon sneezed, as theres a green blob with red feet underneath him, lol*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Morning Everyone, how's everyone doing? i've got another new Dragon hatched out Have put him on here and taken the other 2 headed one off. Shame we can't have more than 3 on here.
> Loe I think your grey dragon sneezed, as theres a green blob with red feet underneath him, lol*


ROFLMAO...WTF IS IT???

is that meant to be my dragon lol...it has boxing gloves on by the looks haha.

i keep trying to make out wat it is??? it looks like yoshi out of mario???


----------



## Debbie

Oh wow Selk and Loe they are both cuties......am off on a clicking frenzy again


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Oh wow Selk and Loe they are both cuties......am off on a clicking frenzy again


oooo selks dragon is kwl..its in water  all these lil things are cute....ive clicked too 
my dragon is a imbarasment 
my son really likes ur red dragon debbie hehe


----------



## Debbie

Awww tell him thankyou 

I love your iddy biddy dragon Loe


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, these Dragons are fab Loe, that green one does look like Yoshi, lol. I really thought it was gonna be something spectacular with spots on, lol*


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Awww tell him thankyou
> 
> I love your iddy biddy dragon Loe


LOL ty...wat there is off him 


Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, these Dragons are fab Loe, that green one does look like Yoshi, lol. I really thought it was gonna be something spectacular with spots on, lol*


me to pmsl...my sons gonna crack up wen he sees this tonite lol.


----------



## Selk67U2

> me to pmsl...my sons gonna crack up wen he sees this tonite lol.


*Hahaha, he'll deny all knowledge, lol*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, he'll deny all knowledge, lol*


LOL...

ere wat egg did ur sea dragon come out off??? was it a slit in 2 color egg???


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh gawd, more eggs


----------



## 3 red dogs

ekkk i got one to!!! 
i'm going to give birth to a mother-in-law!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> oh gawd, more eggs


haha u got one  i clicked it for ya  click it yaself aswell .

do u like my lil dragon ?? hes out woohooo...if ya wondering where he is he is that green bogie looking blob.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> haha u got one  i clicked it for ya  click it yaself aswell .
> 
> do u like my lil dragon ?? hes out woohooo...if ya wondering where he is he is that green bogie looking blob.


awww a wee snot ball, to go with your dung beetle!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> awww a wee snot ball, to go with your dung beetle!!


lol @ snot ball  and my FLEA can take being called a dung beetle now..hes been called a cockroach to lol.


----------



## Guest

i dont think my egg will ever hatch he aint even cracked yet


----------



## Selk67U2

> ere wat egg did ur sea dragon come out off??? was it a slit in 2 color egg???


*Haha, a blue one, it said it was sat in a puddle lol. *



> i dont think my egg will ever hatch he aint even cracked yet


*Lol Claire, my white one took ages too*


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> i dont think my egg will ever hatch he aint even cracked yet


hehehe mine wernt to bad getting cracks...but it seemed to take ages wen he got a hole in his shell lol.

i recon by today or tomoe u will ave cracks.


----------



## 3 red dogs

claire said:


> i dont think my egg will ever hatch he aint even cracked yet


*** makes concerted effort to click clairs egg***


----------



## Guest

lol trust me to pick an idle egg


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> *** makes concerted effort to click clairs egg***


ive clicked yours


----------



## Guest

at least urs aint gonna be a regect like mine lol.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*morning all  iv clicked all the eggs, how we all doing *


----------



## Guest

morning  

good ty  ive clicked all so far aswell


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*thanx loe, wots up wiv my lil orange 1, looks a bit odd *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Morning Linda How's that laddie of yours today ?*



> at least urs aint gonna be a regect like mine lol.


*PMSL, Such a disappointment for a girl, hahaha*


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *thanx loe, wots up wiv my lil orange 1, looks a bit odd *


lol i think its growing haha... not long now it will be an adult...click on it and see if u can see wat sex it is....if it says wat sex it is then it is deffo grown so thats why it probs looks odd.

LOL selk...i was expecting a fabulusssssss looking dragon...and i got him pmsl.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*none tell me wot sex they r yet,.
my boys home still in bed, but op went ok, not heard from the police yet, wish they would pull there fingers out of their arses an get a move on, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *thanx loe, wots up wiv my lil orange 1, looks a bit odd *


Aww...It's a cute baby dragon. Although, what's with it's eyes? And, why does it keep staring at you like that?

must be pubesant i think, its found drugs!!!

It'll start saying 'I Hate you' and It's Not Fair' soon you wait!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Aww...It's a cute baby dragon. Although, what's with it's eyes? And, why does it keep staring at you like that?
> 
> must be pubesant i think, its found drugs!!!
> 
> It'll start saying 'I Hate you' and It's Not Fair' soon you wait!


pmsl...or it will say....wat everrrr....or thats gay.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, never mind Loe, Hopefully it will grow into something wonderful. The double blue one will make up for it, lol. I think that is a fab dragon*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*somethings rong wiv its eyes, i dont no wot,  maybe its blind *


----------



## jeanie

Hi everybody clicked on all the eggs and babies , some nice looking toddlers there


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hehe, Thanks Jeanie

Glad he's ok Linda. Thought the fuzz were arresting that yob yesterday!!*


----------



## Guest

jeanie said:


> Hi everybody clicked on all the eggs and babies , some nice looking toddlers there


clicked urz too...urz will grow wings soon...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl urs looks like loes did, but thats a lovely one now,*


----------



## 3 red dogs

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *somethings rong wiv its eyes, i dont no wot,  maybe its blind *


its stoned hun, you have a high baby dragon!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, Thanks Jeanie
> 
> Glad he's ok Linda. Thought the fuzz were arresting that yob yesterday!!*


*yep said they would call me last nite, but still nothing, *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> its stoned hun, you have a high baby dragon!!!


*  wot drugs is it on, im gona report it  mind you the way the old bill work, could be weeks b4 they arrest him/her,  pmsl *


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *  wot drugs is it on, im gona report it  mind you the way the old bill work, could be weeks b4 they arrest hin/her,  pmsl *


call frank  quick.


----------



## Selk67U2

> its stoned hun, you have a high baby dragon!!!


*PMSL *



> yep said they would call me last nite, but still nothing,


*Thats discusting!! At last ours kept us informed all the way. They even took us to the court ect, I could'nt fault them really*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Eolabeo said:


> call frank  quick.


*oh iv not named the babies yet, that 1 should b called frank pmsl, x*

*i couldnt have Frank, so called them eany meany and miney pmsl, *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, Frank the druggie Dragon, I like it PMSL*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, Frank the druggie Dragon, I like it PMSL*


*yea but wouldnt let me have Frank, *


----------



## Selk67U2

*You have to be creative, add other names to Frank, it will then, lol.*


----------



## Guest

try adding frank wiv a couple of dots like this >>> frank.. or frank,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*oh to late now, named them eany meany & miney pmsl, x*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, mine have all got Viking Norse God names, lol. The 2 headed ones have a name each*


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oh to late now, named them eany meany & miney pmsl, x*


hahaha good one lol 

how come people abandon dragons??? ya can abandon eggs but it aint got abandon on dragons yet ive seen them abandoned??? coz i got my pink dragon as a abandned one.


----------



## 3 red dogs

wen mine hatches i'm gonna call it Constance Eli Pete Constipate for short!


----------



## Selk67U2

*I don't know Loe, I wondered that*


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> wen mine hatches i'm gonna call it Constance Eli Pete Constipate for short!


PMSL haha wtf.


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *I don't know Loe, I wondered that*


coz i wanna abandon mayvis lol...i found her out her egg.


----------



## Selk67U2

> wen mine hatches i'm gonna call it Constance Eli Pete Constipate for short!


*ROLF, Hahahaha*


----------



## Selk67U2

> coz i wanna abandon mayvis lol...i found her out her egg.


*You bad dragon Mammy Loe I'll have her, send me the code, lol*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *You bad dragon Mammy Loe I'll have her, send me the code, lol*


LMAO do u want her ? can we give them to others ?? eitha that or shes a gonna lol.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea, i'll have her, poor Mayvis, Dunno how you transfer though, lol.*


----------



## clueless

3 red dogs said:


> wen mine hatches i'm gonna call it Constance Eli Pete Constipate for short!


Wooo You got an egg now, way to go. Am now starting the clicking afternoon routine


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, i'll have her, poor Mayvis, Dunno how you transfer though, lol.*


thats tru... coz she will still be in my scroll wont she??? and i want her out of it lmao.


clueless said:


> Wooo You got an egg now, way to go. Am now starting the clicking afternoon routine


aftanoon clueless


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Clueless*


----------



## 3 red dogs

clueless said:


> Wooo You got an egg now, way to go. Am now starting the clicking afternoon routine


afternoon clueless, yes, i got one to, i figured as there are so many mother-in-laws out there now, 1 more won't make any difference..


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO do u want her ? can we give them to others ?? eitha that or shes a gonna lol.


Loe WTH has came out of ya spotted egg


----------



## Guest

WTF mavis has just grown up be4 my very eyes...ooo wow its an omen...she was little a sec ago.. ive jst checked and shes bloody massive.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, thats what you get for trying to abandon her, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

Oh Oh Oh!! i think i just felt my egg kick.... oh hang on, my mistake, i just got wind!


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> WTF mavis has just grown up be4 my very eyes...ooo wow its an omen...she was little a sec ago.. ive jst checked and shes bloody massive.


Think Mayvis will have more luck with a Stud


----------



## Selk67U2

> Oh Oh Oh!! i think i just felt my egg kick.... oh hang on, my mistake, i just got wind!


*Hahahaha

Yea you can breed from her now Loe*


----------



## clueless

3 red dogs said:


> Oh Oh Oh!! i think i just felt my egg kick.... oh hang on, my mistake, i just got wind!


Haha a rumble


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, thats what you get for trying to abandon her, *


Yer i cant kill her off now...shes pretty 


3 red dogs said:


> Oh Oh Oh!! i think i just felt my egg kick.... oh hang on, my mistake, i just got wind!


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww stinkerrrrr


clueless said:


> Think Mayvis will have more luck with a Stud


ang on a minute...u saying my brucelee is still ugly lol...
im gonna try breed mavis lol..

shes below  all saved.


----------



## clueless

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahahaha
> 
> Yea you can breed from her now Loe*


Selk I think your Vallkyrie is blind


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> Yer i cant kill her off now...shes pretty
> 
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww stinkerrrrr
> 
> ang on a minute...u saying my brucelee is still ugly lol...
> im gonna try breed mavis lol..
> 
> shes below  all saved.


Trust loe to be out with the aphrodisiac's 1st. thats all you girls think about..


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Selk I think your Vallkyrie is blind


LOL... take it for eye testing selk.


----------



## Selk67U2

> Selk I think your Vallkyrie is blind


*Why ? lol. Probably deaf too poor thing, it's white with Blue eyes, lol*


----------



## clueless

Selk67U2 said:


> *Why ? lol. Probably deaf too poor thing, it's white with Blue eyes, lol*


Oh needs a Baer test as well, poor thing


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Why ? lol. Probably deaf too poor thing, it's white with Blue eyes, lol*


oooooooo a deafy... ill swop ya for it lol 

clueless... ave u noticed my dragon??? i know hes small but.... hehe


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> oooooooo a deafy... ill swop ya for it lol
> 
> clueless... ave u noticed my dragon??? i know hes small but.... hehe


Yeah I already asked WTH he is  But you was too busy thinking of Studs


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Yeah I already asked WTH he is  But you was too busy thinking of Studs


oooh lmao sowwie .

it looks like yoshi donnit.


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> oooh lmao sowwie .
> 
> it looks like yoshi donnit.


Hehe it sure looks cute with those red feetWhat ya callin it


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> oooh lmao sowwie .
> 
> it looks like yoshi donnit.


nah, its deff a snot ball


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Hehe it sure looks cute with those red feetWhat ya callin it


i donno yit...wen first see him i thort he had boxing gloves on lol.


3 red dogs said:


> nah, its deff a snot ball


hes a ugly snot ball lol.


----------



## Selk67U2

> Oh needs a Baer test as well, poor thing


*Hahaha, yea*



> oooooooo a deafy... ill swop ya for it lol


*Thanks for the offer. You got more chance of yours developing spots lol. I'm keeping my white baby, deaf, blind or whatever, lol*


----------



## Guest

Aww ur a good dragon mum 

im off to walk the gang... they keep reminding me they wanna go out lol.
cya all lata gata's.


----------



## Debbie

Having another mad clicking session


----------



## Selk67U2

> Aww ur a good dragon mum
> 
> im off to walk the gang... they keep reminding me they wanna go out lol.
> cya all lata gata's.


*Lol, I ain't going nowhere in this rain C U lata Dragonator*

*Lol Debbie, keep clicking, *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*im clicking mad,  pmsl *


----------



## 3 red dogs

hope your all clicking on constipate ... after all we dont want her living up to her name a getting stuck in her shell do we! lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*There you go mate i've clicked your egg hehe.*


----------



## Selk67U2

> hope your all clicking on constipate ... after all we dont want her living up to her name a getting stuck in her shell do we! lol


*PMSL*


----------



## 3 red dogs

ladywiccana said:


> *There you go mate i've clicked your egg hehe.*


tyty hun, i knew i could rely on you..lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

Ugh wheres my egg gone!!!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL Dont panic mr manwering hehe, i think all these dragons and eggs is making the pages load a little slower it'll be on in a min lol.*


----------



## 3 red dogs

awww that was a panic.... i thought constipate got scrambled...lol


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> awww that was a panic.... i thought constipate got scrambled...lol


pmsl.... 
aww lookie at the panic stricken dad to be awww...

i did the same thing wen i ad my eggs lol.


----------



## 3 red dogs

cant believe i'm sitting here waiting for my egg to hatch, with a packet of chicken Crisps with a pickled egg
you gotta love pickled eggs!


----------



## carol

wow you got a baby


----------



## 3 red dogs

well it got to point were i thought 'if ya canny beat 'um, you have to join them..


----------



## carol

3 red dogs said:


> well it got to point were i thought 'if ya canny beat 'um, you have to join them..


lol be clicking mad like us


----------



## Selk67U2

> cant believe i'm sitting here waiting for my egg to hatch, with a packet of chicken Crisps with a pickled egg
> you gotta love pickled eggs!


*PMSL, we are all crazy, lol*


----------



## 3 red dogs

wifes getting mad coz i keep talking about my eggs... keeps telling me i was never that concerned about hers... i've no idea wat shes on about!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *PMSL, we are all crazy, lol*


*pmsl u speak 4 ya self, *


----------



## Selk67U2

> wifes getting mad coz i keep talking about my eggs... keeps telling me i was never that concerned about hers... i've no idea wat shes on about!!!


*Hahahaha Tell her to get on here and join us*



> pmsl u speak 4 ya self,


*I am, lol*


----------



## 3 red dogs

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahahaha Tell her to get on here and join us*
> 
> *I am, lol*


oh i don't think shes ready for you lot yet... shes far more sensible and sedate then you lot...lol 
mind you her training is comming on nicely!


----------



## carol

i love your water dragon, want to swap lol lol


----------



## Selk67U2

> oh i don't think shes ready for you lot yet... shes far more sensible and sedate then you lot...lol
> mind you her training is comming on nicely!


*Cheeky sod, lol.*


> i love your water dragon, want to swap lol lol


*Noooo, sorry Carol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*I reckon theres somfing rong wiv me orange 1, i fink its blind *


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> cant believe i'm sitting here waiting for my egg to hatch, with a packet of chicken Crisps with a pickled egg
> you gotta love pickled eggs!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont mention the pickle egg words around our babys...u will scare them


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont mention the pickle egg words around our babys...u will scare them


wat ya mean hun, i put 2 or 3 round my egg just incase he got lonely!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> wat ya mean hun, i put 2 or 3 round my egg just incase he got lonely!


    no wonda he aint hatched yet lol...uv scared him alf to death 

constipate...cover ya eyes babyyy cover ya eyesss.


----------



## carol

poor eggs, you lot with the pickled eggs no wonder they will not come out.


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> poor eggs, you lot with the pickled eggs no wonder they will not come out.


Eggzactly....they are being shown dead boiled bodys around them  pickle ones at that lol.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ewww, hahaha, dead boiled bodies, PMSL*


----------



## carol

lol. i mean how would you like if i cooked a person and left that round you ?????


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> lol. i mean how would you like if i cooked a person and left that round you ?????


yerrr u tell him carol...U TELL HIMMMMMMM. heheheh


----------



## jeanie

Clicked all eggs, they are all looking good, Awwwww


----------



## Selk67U2

*Here Loe, I blew your green blob dragon up, lol It is Yoshi, hahaha*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Here Loe, I blew your green blob dragon up, lol It is Yoshi, hahaha*


hahaha lookie him lmao...i just said to me son it looks like yoshi lol...ive named him Rambo


----------



## Selk67U2

*Rambo, hahaha*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Rambo, hahaha*


he's ard lol


----------



## Selk67U2

*I blew mine up too, lol*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *I blew mine up too, lol*


ooooooooooo i can ave a good look now lol.

excuse me wile i flick my aggrovating son up the nose


----------



## minnie

Rambo brucelee..... I love it!


----------



## carol

Selk67U2 said:


> *Here Loe, I blew your green blob dragon up, lol It is Yoshi, hahaha*


that rotton blowing them up what did you use ?
dynamite lol lol


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> Rambo brucelee..... I love it!


lol why ty smelly crutch


----------



## minnie

Oooooh i've just notaced, i have chidren de dragons!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2

> that rotton blowing them up what did you use ?
> dynamite lol lol


*Hahaha*


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> Oooooh i've just notaced, i have chidren de dragons!!!!


yep i jut noticed lol...very cuteeeee 

im going downstairs for abit...my sons aggrovating me to death to spend time wiv him downstairs  hes 16 lol...mommmyyys boi  hehehe.

cya laters gaters.


----------



## minnie

hee hee, bye


----------



## Selk67U2

*C U lata loe*


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> lol why ty smelly crutch


Ahhh now i got it, its not a dung beetle, or a head loose, or an elephant, or a flea, Loe has got a pubic loose!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well iv been clicking the eggs this morning while u lot r busy doing?????????
Loe how cum ur little dragon says its not the same as the others  so wot is it,  pmsl 
I have 1 boy eany, and 2 girls, meany & miney  just got to find Mo now lol,xx*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Mmmmmmm your right it does say its different hehe*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yippe my Uther has wings lol. I've tried naming them but it says as i'm trying to name them it disappears whatever the heck that means lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, it means that name is taken You have to think of something really unusual, lol.
Morning Dragon clan, hope the eggs and Dragons are doing ok today*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*morning wendy, mines still got funny eyes though *


----------



## clueless

Morning Dragon Mummies. I see you have all been busy clicking. Dragons are looking Cool


----------



## Selk67U2

*Morning Linda & Clueless OMG I just noticed my double blue dragon has got wings and it's female, yipee*


----------



## clueless

Selk67U2 said:


> *Morning Linda & Clueless OMG I just noticed my double blue dragon has got wings and it's female, yipee*


Yeah I noticed its all one colour now as well, will ya have to get 2 studs to breed that one


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, yea, I did'nt notice the colour, lol Think just 1 stud as it only had one body, just 2 heads, lol. The white one is a girl too, No boys just yet, unless the blue water one is a boy...fingers crossed*


----------



## Debbie

Truffle my orange dragon is a boy!!!!!
Anyone want to use him ? LOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*hope we get some more babies today, x*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* I'm clicking like mad hehe, I think it only reads one click per person per day! Lol. Meanies *


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Ah I see! LMAO you can only name them when they have wings then lol. My little green one with wings is female hehe, I've named her Iygraine from excalibur! LOL*


----------



## Debbie

Oh no I have named my little green dragon a girls name and hes a boy!!!!!!
LOL

Heres the link to my other dragons 
http://dragcave.ath.cx/user/71577


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Oh no I have named my little green dragon a girls name and hes a boy!!!!!!
> LOL
> 
> Heres the link to my other dragons
> http://dragcave.ath.cx/user/71577


LOL well ive named mine a boy name and its a girl 

ive clicked all


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, there's gonna be some very confused dragons on here, lol*


----------



## Guest

mines got a crack


----------



## Selk67U2

*Woo hoo, brill Claire, lol Hopefully you will have a baby dragon sometime over the weekend*


----------



## Guest

mine seems to be really slow tho n im not ver patient lol


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, my white one was slow, took 2 days from the 1st crack to hatch, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*hi ya lovies, hows our babies doing, wendy i will call u in a bit, xx *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Linda, they seem ok so far, lol. Yea ok, i have to do the school run at 3, but here otherwise, lol. Stupid computer is playing up. I keep getting disconnected from the interenet, my phones won't work properly either!!*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Oh dear Selk, you having a bad day? My pc seems slower today tho!
Ive clicked your eggy claire lol.[/COLOR]*


----------



## Guest

thanks,,, my puter is also slow today


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Perhaps all the scales of these pesky dragon clogging the computers up lmao.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*I dunno whats going on with my connection lately, while i'm connected to the the internet my phones keep making that noise you get when you get through to a fax machine by mistake*


----------



## Guest

hey! ive got a BIGGER crack on my egg now im excited


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, Claire*


----------



## 3 red dogs

afternoon all, hows ya eggs!


----------



## Guest

ellloooo all


----------



## clueless

claire said:


> hey! ive got a BIGGER crack on my egg now im excited


Woo Hoo Claire's crack is getting Big


----------



## Fade to Grey

Hello


----------



## clueless

Hi Fadey


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Woo Hoo Claire's crack is getting Big


----------



## carol

hi all see lots more crackers on here now


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> hi all see lots more crackers on here now


lol ha.
hi carol


----------



## minnie

lol hello  just been clicking


----------



## Guest

ellloooo minnnieeee 

im so glad we dont gotta click the adult ones lol.


----------



## minnie

lol yeah we'd be well fed up


----------



## Debbie

LOL Loe I have been clicking the adults too - Oh well makes it easier if we dont have to....anyone managed to breed yet? Or do we have to breed to our own?


----------



## Debbie

Oh no my green one is an adult now - has no wings and wont get any bigger from what I have just read  Awwwww


----------



## carol

Debbie said:


> LOL Loe I have been clicking the adults too - Oh well makes it easier if we dont have to....anyone managed to breed yet? Or do we have to breed to our own?


oh wow love your orange one,
only if had all the health tests lol lol 
what tests do you have on dragons anyway


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> LOL Loe I have been clicking the adults too - Oh well makes it easier if we dont have to....anyone managed to breed yet? Or do we have to breed to our own?


hehe i used to click adults to untill i read on the faq that once adults u dont gotta...thank fook for that 

i aint sussed out this breeding larky yet  maybe they ave to be an adult for a lenth of time be4 we can?? but the breeding option is there so i cant quite work it out. 
im pretty tempted to join their forum and ask lol.


----------



## 3 red dogs

i've been reading bed time stories to mine to get it used to my voice!


----------



## Debbie

LOL Loe - your little bogey looks like a rabbit with red boots on - and he's different to the rest so his blarb says


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> LOL Loe - your little bogey looks like a rabbit with red boots on - and he's different to the rest so his blarb says


LOL and hes grown oooooo  hes ugly 
wonda wat he is gonna look like hmmmm....wonda wat his mum and dad was to haha.
maybe his mum got jiggy wiv a lizard of some sort


----------



## carol

lol oh he might be ugly now but grow up into a lovely boy 
like the ugly ducklin did


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> lol oh he might be ugly now but grow up into a lovely boy
> like the ugly ducklin did


haha i hope so 

hes unique


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Me av him loe if you no want him lol. Me think he cute hehe. Oooohh debbies is a horny little devil pmsl.
*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Me av him loe if you no want him lol. Me think he cute hehe
> *


LOL...hes ugg but i lurrv him 
he may well grow into a hunk yet....theres still hope and time lol.


----------



## Debbie

Yayyyy my little red one is a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Guest

oooo i see i seeeeee.....it say ur daragon occasionally shoots small puffs of smoke from its nose lol....its learning to breathe fire oooooooo i bet it grows up nice...i aint seen a red grown up drag yet so im looking forward to seeing her all grown up.


----------



## Guest

my eggs got a hole now will he be long????


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> my eggs got a hole now will he be long????


oooooo it mite well be out some time tonite or tomoe ooooo.

ang on...my lil bogie dragon is looking at my pink dragons bum  dirty sod.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> oooooo it mite well be out some time tonite or tomoe ooooo.
> 
> ang on...my lil bogie dragon is looking at my pink dragons bum  dirty sod.


i noticed u got dragon pervs too


----------



## Debbie

Claire I have clicked and clicked but the stubborn bugger dont wanna come outta the hole LOL


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Claire I have clicked and clicked but the stubborn bugger dont wanna come outta the hole LOL


fanks debbie x he is a stubborn bugger he will never come out


----------



## Ladywiccana

All our babies and egss doing well now bless em hehe. I still want loes little green perv lol wanna swap loe hehe.


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> All our babies and egss doing well now bless em hehe. I still want loes little green perv lol wanna swap loe hehe.


it would be good if we could swap then


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Yes it would be good claire lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * Yes it would be good claire lol.*


id swap mine for yours lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

* PMSL It will hatch, dont hatch him too quick incase it dies! 
Took mine forever, AND I have 2 spare eggs incase my draggys get nicked lol.*
Oh yes i keep clicking on your egg, but not sure how many times the same person can click the same egg
or even if it registers more than the one click, but hey i'm trying (so my mom tells me )


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * PMSL It will hatch, dont hatch him too quick incase it dies!
> Took mine forever, AND I have 2 spare eggs incase my draggys get nicked lol.*
> Oh yes i keep clicking on your egg, but not sure how many times the same person can click the same egg
> or even if it registers more than the one click, but *hey i'm trying (so my mom tells me )[/*QUOTE]
> 
> i get told this all the time


----------



## Jumberlina

plz may i ask why there are big RED crosses there and not pics?


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Gets a bit stale after so many years of the same old lines pmsl.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jumberlina said:


> plz may i ask why there are big RED crosses there and not pics?


It may be down to all the eggs and dragons slowing the loading of the page down i have noticed that, give it time and it will appear! If not a gremlins nicked it lol.


----------



## Fade to Grey

lol i like the advert for bt with the gremlins in it!


----------



## Ladywiccana

* And me fadey, thats what made me say it 
funnily enuf hehe.*


----------



## clueless

Wooooo Claires baby is out and about


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Well done Claire hehe! A lil blue dragon, you will have to protect him tho! It says he keeps getting injured and you cant find the bruises! And he has got blue eyes bless!*


----------



## Debbie

Congrats Claire -


----------



## Guest

PMSL @ dragon perv...haha thats a good un 

i want someone else to get a dragon perv... if someones got an egg space plzzzzz save the place and keep ur eye out for a spotty egg...i only see one once ever an it was grabbed up...i then found my perv abandoned in his egg...i was like wtf *snatched him up* lol.

And omg claires eggs born woohoo...shes gonna be pleased wen she sees him/her in the morning  

( i wonda if my perv is a dinosaur) ???


----------



## Debbie

I will keep my eye out for a spotty one


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> I will keep my eye out for a spotty one


hehehe kwl ...hes lonely ya see...there may well be a girly spotty out there yet


----------



## Debbie

Can we not cross breed


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Can we not cross breed


well we could do ya know ... fetch a tidy price wont they ...all we ave to do is think of a swanky name lol.


----------



## clueless

I was on the forum reading about breeding. 2 headed ones have to be bred to 2 headed. Loe your little Perv is called a Dino I think and cannot be bred so no little ones with big red feet will be running around


----------



## carol

ive been trying to mate my too but to no avail


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Loe your cute lil dino makes me think of a song pmsl. These boot were made for walking lol. He's gonna be a toughie hehe.*


----------



## Debbie

I think you can breed to your own studs...still not sure.....


----------



## Debbie

I just tried to breed and it said that the dragons didnt show much interest in each other!!!!! Maybe they have to be the same breed?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*i just wish mine would grow up???  lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*oohhh my eany has grown up, bless him now i need to find a mate for him so we get more babies lol *


----------



## 3 red dogs

just been in the bar looking for you, silly me, i shoulda come straight to the dragons nursery!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl we keep missing each other *


----------



## 3 red dogs

sits and waits for rotties!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*im in the bar again getting slaughterd lol,*


----------



## 3 red dogs

sonds like a good plan, i'll meet ya there!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*yeahhhhh eany and meany have grown up,  just waiting for miney now  still not found Mo  *


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Wooooo Claires baby is out and about


ive only just seen yay,,,,,,, its about time


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> ive only just seen yay,,,,,,, its about time


my dragon looks like a RAT im not amused


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lol iv giving it a click claire hope it grows up soon i bet it turns into a beauful dragon *


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *lol iv giving it a click claire hope it grows up soon i bet it turns into a beauful dragon *


i do i dint want a pet rat i wanted a dragon lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl, i thought my orange one eany was blind at 1st  but look @ him now,  and loe`s was skin and bone, thats wonderful now, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

claire said:


> i do i dint want a pet rat i wanted a dragon lol


i can see ya point claire! lmao.. Ekk Ekk.. better get ya bicyle clips on before it runs up ya leg!!!


----------



## carol

yuck ..........


----------



## Guest

so in orda to breed our dragons do we gotta own both a male anda female in our scroll? ive got females 

do they ave to be the same sort aswell or dont it matta???

ive got all females and the only male ive got is perv lol and he cant breed clueless said  aww he will just ave to look at me girls bumbums .


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> so in orda to breed our dragons do we gotta own both a male anda female in our scroll? ive got females
> 
> do they ave to be the same sort aswell or dont it matta???
> 
> ive got all females and the only male ive got is perv lol and he cant breed clueless said  aww he will just ave to look at me girls bumbums .


hmmmm that mental image don't sit to well with me hun, i'd rather you be looking at my bum !! 
mind you i guess it'll look just like ya Ex's, wen he was bending down naked... star fish ain't my favourite either!!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> hmmmm that mental image don't sit to well with me hun, i'd rather you be looking at my bum !!
> mind you i guess it'll look just like ya Ex's, wen he was bending down naked... star fish ain't my favourite either!!!!


PMFSL...god the memorys the memorys haha.


----------



## 3 red dogs

i near on pee'ed myself laffing at that post, to bloody funny!


----------



## Guest

i was serious  lol


----------



## Guest

Good evening all


----------



## 3 red dogs

evening claire, hows it going?


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> evening claire, hows it going?


fine thanks just cooking dinner howz u?


----------



## 3 red dogs

claire said:


> fine thanks just cooking dinner howz u?


oh you know, quiet day, until kids returned from there outting with there dad.. now its music, video games and TV.. all at once, i might slip out for a pint shortly... wanna come?


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Everyone. Back after 2 days absence. Stupid computer is still playing up and I got pee'd off with it Not sure what the problem is. 
Anyway, how are all our dragons & eggs ? Can't believe how much mine have grown, all our dragons are turning out stunning. Thanks to all of you that have clicked to keep mine going*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* I love your dragons selk but particulary like the white one, thats my fave hehe*


----------



## griffpan

Ok i've given in and got an egg  but now what do i do with it? does it have a name, how do i look after it arghhhhh the responsibility is awful


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> Ok i've given in and got an egg  but now what do i do with it? does it have a name, how do i look after it arghhhhh the responsibility is awful


*PMSL Welcome to the dragon kingdom lol.
We have to click on the eggs to hatch the little hatchling dragons out! 
Responsibility? HAHA I've just killed one of mine to make room for an egg
and read what it said about me killing it! Then wished i hadnt read it PMSL*


----------



## Fade to Grey

snotty green egg lmao!


----------



## Selk67U2

> I love your dragons selk but particulary like the white one, thats my fave hehe


*Thanks, I like the White one too, but will be interested to see what the blue one in the water turns out like

Welcome to the Dragon Club Paula, lol*


----------



## clueless

griffpan said:


> Ok i've given in and got an egg  but now what do i do with it? does it have a name, how do i look after it arghhhhh the responsibility is awful


Haha Welcome to the Dragon Club, they are addictive  Will keep clicking your snot


----------



## Selk67U2

> Will keep clicking your snot


*PMSL..*


----------



## leanne

right i got three eggs you can help me with hatching them if you dont mind LOL


----------



## Fade to Grey

clicked on 'em


----------



## clueless

leanne said:


> right i got three eggs you can help me with hatching them if you dont mind LOL


Welcome to the Addictive Dragon ClubHave clicked them all


----------



## Selk67U2

> right i got three eggs you can help me with hatching them if you dont mind LOL


*Haha, no probs Leanne*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*afternoon all, see all the eggs r doing well,*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Linda*


----------



## Fade to Grey

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *afternoon all, see all the eggs r doing well,*


wow i like your orange dragon!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lol thats my big boy the orange one, *


----------



## Guest

these dragons are growing really pretty 

im so addicted its just not on lol.


----------



## Fade to Grey

we'll forgive you


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> we'll forgive you


lol ty ma freind ty 

i ave enuff eggs atm so ive gotta wait till they grow up  im so addicted to seeing wat eggs are on offer ahhhhh...if i just check them out for now i mite see a rare and be gutted pmsl..wat to do WAAATTT TOOOO DOOOOO * takes deep breath*


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> lol ty ma freind ty
> 
> i ave enuff eggs atm so ive gotta wait till they grow up  im so addicted to seeing wat eggs are on offer ahhhhh...if i just check them out for now i mite see a rare and be gutted pmsl..wat to do WAAATTT TOOOO DOOOOO * takes deep breath*


LMAO!!!!!

some of us have strange addictions like hand cream.... i use soo much of the stuff!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Oooohhh Fadey it says your green egg is hiding behind the others! Lol. what you done at it pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> LMAO!!!!!
> 
> some of us have strange addictions like hand cream.... i use soo much of the stuff!!!


LOL...

im addicted to cranberry wiv ma dinna mmmmmm ild eat a whole jar wiv one meal 

Wat i wanna know is...how come in the abandoned list of eggs i see baby dragons sometimes??? ive clicked to see if i can abandon baby dragons ive owned and i aint got the option????


----------



## Fade to Grey

ladywiccana said:


> *Oooohhh Fadey it says your green egg is hiding behind the others! Lol. what you done at it pmsl.*


I've got the wimpy pansy dragon when it hatches then


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> LOL...
> 
> im addicted to cranberry wiv ma dinna mmmmmm ild eat a whole jar wiv one meal
> 
> Wat i wanna know is...how come in the abandoned list of eggs i see baby dragons sometimes??? ive clicked to see if i can abandon baby dragons ive owned and i aint got the option????


I LOVE APPLE SAUSE!
I have one slice of pork and a whole jar or apple sause


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I think we have to kill them loe if we want to abandon them! I cant see any other options either!*


----------



## Fade to Grey

DONT KILL DRAGONS! your scroll gets burnt


----------



## Ladywiccana

Fade to Grey said:


> DONT KILL DRAGONS! your scroll gets burnt


*Lol I know, but that is if you kill too many! I WONT BE KILLING ANOTHER! I felt rotten when i read the list after hehe*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *I think we have to kill them loe if we want to abandon them! I cant see any other options either!*


yer me eitha 


Fade to Grey said:


> DONT KILL DRAGONS! your scroll gets burnt


u hav to kill a few i think be4 that happens...i killed boney M... IT WAS SAD THE SAYING IT GIVE U WEN U KILL THEM.


----------



## 3 red dogs

i think my egg is not well, its done nothing since i had it.. I'm still reading it bed time stories, and I put it in a pot of boiling water ever day for a few mins, just to warm it up, but not even a gurgle, or a grunt do i get.. i did think of boring a small hole in the top and feeding it a drop of vodka, but you lot keep drinking that at the bar, so that idea is out.


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> yer me eitha
> 
> u hav to kill a few i think be4 that happens...i killed boney M... IT WAS SAD THE SAYING IT GIVE U WEN U KILL THEM.


*The bugga's know what to write dont they 
to get at you hehe.*


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> i think my egg is not well, its done nothing since i had it.. I'm still reading it bed time stories, and I put it in a pot of boiling water ever day for a few mins, just to warm it up, but not even a gurgle, or a grunt do i get.. i did think of boring a small hole in the top and feeding it a drop of vodka, but you lot keep drinking that at the bar, so that idea is out.


lmfao ...

ang on a minuteeeee...whers ya egg at  uuuuuu killleddd itttt


----------



## carol

all ive done is just taken them off my sig the older ones are still on my scroll.


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> all ive done is just taken them off my sig the older ones are still on my scroll.


yer i add the ones that need hatching...wen their grown up i just add more eggs lol and kepp the rest in the scrolll


----------



## 3 red dogs

OMG OMG!!! its Cracked!!!! 

just as i was going to give up hope, The Babys comming The Babys comming... Dont panic Mr Mannering.. Get me some hot water and some towels... is there a midwife in the room... OMG i've never given birth before... wat do i do... OMG OMG!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> OMG OMG!!! its Cracked!!!!
> 
> just as i was going to give up hope, The Babys comming The Babys comming... Dont panic Mr Mannering.. Get me some hot water and some towels... is there a midwife in the room... OMG i've never given birth before... wat do i do... OMG OMG!!!


roflmfao hahaha..

calm down my lurrrv calm down...easy trigga, easy does it 

it wont be along just yet so panic ova...wen u get a hole then panic pmsl.


----------



## carol

congrate's 
i want to see this red spotty one come out


----------



## 3 red dogs

awwww, its gonna be a biggen.. i can here it pecking at its shell, sounds like a road drill, OMG its gonna be a huge begger.. 
come on little Constance Sty Pete!!! give that shell some Sh1t!! you can do it little fella... come on boy... you are a boy aint ya??


----------



## Fade to Grey

*MUM*: put the red one on your sig i'm taking it off so i can put my other egg up


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Finally, someone else as nutty as me PMSL.*


----------



## 3 red dogs

ladywiccana said:


> *Finally, someone else as nutty as me PMSL.*


oh i got a degree in nutty hun, believe me!!

Can't stop to talk i'm giving birth!!!


----------



## carol

Fade to Grey said:


> *MUM*: put the red one on your sig i'm taking it off so i can put my other egg up


theres two red dragons


----------



## Fade to Grey

well its one of 'em 

LMAO


----------



## Guest

i think ive clickerty clicked everyone so far lol...

i wish we could breed the spotty egg ones  there is 4 diff types to get  ive got to get 2 more ahhhh...this is driving me insane


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I'm neva quick enuf to get any special eggs pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *I'm neva quick enuf to get any special eggs pmsl.*


i was lucky...just keep refreshing the page....ive sat ere sometimes doing that for 10 mins one afta the otha till i find one lol.

i wish we could swap out eggs and dragons...im sure i read on the site they was looking into doing that...
i ave 2 lite blue ones wiv strange markings...im hoping their male and female.


----------



## Fade to Grey

same i got a stone one


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ok I'm off to take a peek! BRB lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Ok I'm off to take a peek! BRB lol.*


good luck duck 

my link to my scroll is on the rite side of my eggs..


----------



## Selk67U2

*Woo hoo I got a rare egg at last, lol*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Woo hoo I got a rare egg at last, lol*


omg omg yay wd hehehehe 

see it can be done 

did ya keep clicking and refreshing or was it pot luck??? ive clicked it


----------



## Fade to Grey

there's no eggs apparently


----------



## carol

you lucky lady ???
been trying for ages


----------



## Ladywiccana

Selk67U2 said:


> *Woo hoo I got a rare egg at last, lol*


*How the heck did you get that? None left now lol, i had to make do with a red un lol. I've just signed up on that vision thingy, how confusing was that lol.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hey Carol, I like your twins hehe.*


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> there's no eggs apparently


keep clicking...they will appear...even check the abandoned ones...if u know wat colors the rare ones are u can grab some rares there to...i found some rares of mine there.

i ave a link that shows some of the rare dragons but i must say...it shows wat they look like as babys teenagers and then adults so its a spoiler...but good if u wanna know wat sayings go wiv the rares lol then u can grab them up lmao.


----------



## carol

lol yeah ones fade's but she got new ones so i ended up with them 
now she signed up


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> lol yeah ones fade's but she got new ones so i ended up with them
> now she signed up


are them red ones male or female carol????


----------



## Selk67U2

*Lol, just pot luck, I missed another one cause I keep getting kicked off the interent every couple of minutes!!, it's driving me mad!! Then when I got bk on there was the blue one, lol, so I clicked it quick*


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> are them red ones male or female carol????


it dont say but i got a male and female and cant breed them


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> it dont say but i got a male and female and cant breed them


awwww...i think there is a couple that only breed wiv there own kind.

i know one of them being the 2 headed sort dragons...lets hope the red ones u ave are male and female and ave an egg  lol


----------



## carol

yeah be fun


----------



## 3 red dogs

Looky Looky!!! my crack is getting bigger!!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

* I hope its clean lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Both my 2 headed ones are girls*


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh... ummm, i sorta got a play mate for constance...


----------



## Fade to Grey

I just got a white one


----------



## carol

i got a blue one


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Both my 2 headed ones are girls*


ahhh u need a male, they wont breed wiv no otha dragons like some of the othas 


3 red dogs said:


> oh... ummm, i sorta got a play mate for constance...


lol i h8 to think wat ya gonna name this one lol.


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> I just got a white one





carol said:


> i got a blue one


both nice draogns they are  pretty ones.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, congrats you 2*


----------



## Fade to Grey

I GOT AN ORANGE ONE


----------



## carol

where are you putting these dragons


----------



## Guest

all new comers ave been clicked lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yeah come on spill, is there somewhere safe we can stash em to get more eggs or do we av to kill em, cos i dont wanna do that again lol.*


----------



## Guest

ok ive just seen a 2 headed dragon wiv wings abanodoned????? how the truck do they abandon them wen i aint got that option wen their teenagers??


----------



## Selk67U2

*They are all kept in your Dragon Scroll. 
My grey Dragon just hatched*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Yeah come on spill, is there somewhere safe we can stash em to get more eggs or do we av to kill em, cos i dont wanna do that again lol.*


wen they grow to adults u can get more eggs....so get an egg as each adult grows 

pmsl did u kill one 2 haha.

congrats selk at the arrival of ya lil gray drag


----------



## carol

some how i got a white one and a green egg appeared as well ??????


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> some how i got a white one and a green egg appeared as well ??????


wtf how are u doing that  uv got loadsa eggies and drags on ya sig


----------



## Selk67U2

*Loe, what happened to your double dragon, have you still got it ?*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ok no fair! I'm gonna throw a wobble pmsl. How the heck av you got 4 on? It will only let me av 3 lol.*


----------



## Fade to Grey

same!
maybe mods have that??


----------



## Fade to Grey

This is all of my eggs and dragons! 
Click away


----------



## carol

dont know said i can have 4 pics on sig


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Loe, what happened to your double dragon, have you still got it ?*


i dumped my split drag lol...ill get one of them again anotha time..im concentraiting on the rarer ones for now lol.

fadeyyyy howww u doinggg thataaaaa


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *Ok no fair! I'm gonna throw a wobble pmsl. How the heck av you got 4 on? It will only let me av 3 lol.*


you can take your grown up dragons off and get more eggs on then


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> i dumped my split drag lol...ill get one of them again anotha time..im concentraiting on the rarer ones for now lol.
> 
> fadeyyyy howww u doinggg thataaaaa


just copying the code into a normal reply thingy


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> just copying the code into a normal reply thingy


really  really really REALLY really  oooo well i neva.


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> really  really really REALLY really  oooo well i neva.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

OMG MY PERV HAS GROWN UP WOOOHOOOOO...HE HAS A d**k on his ed? click my link and look at him lol/.

OH DOOOO U KNOW WAT THIS MEANSSSS DO U KNOW WAT THIS MEANNNNSSSSSS... i can get anotha egg whaaaa hoooooo lol


----------



## Selk67U2

*I just tried adding another dragon into my sig and it won't let me*


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> OMG MY PERV HAS GROWN UP WOOOHOOOOO...HE HAS A d**k on his ed? click my link and look at him lol/.


what?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> OMG MY PERV HAS GROWN UP WOOOHOOOOO...HE HAS A d**k on his ed? click my link and look at him lol/.
> 
> OH DOOOO U KNOW WAT THIS MEANSSSS DO U KNOW WAT THIS MEANNNNSSSSSS... i can get anotha egg whaaaa hoooooo lol


awwwwwwwwww his sweet i like him


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> what?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????


my pervy dragon has grown up  hes the green strange one... my link is by my eggs...click it and see him 

ty carol hehehe


----------



## Fade to Grey

OH lol!!!
wondered what you were on about 
thought you were just going mad.... wellll


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> OH lol!!!
> wondered what you were on about
> thought you were just going mad.... wellll


me mad...no no no  im quite normal


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> me mad...no no no  im quite normal


may i laugh uncontrollably?


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> me mad...no no no  im quite normal


mmmm not to sure about that


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> may i laugh uncontrollably?


haha if u wish 


carol said:


> mmmm not to sure about that


   hehehe


----------



## Fade to Grey

lol awww

anyway off to watch NCIS and Dexter!

ttyl if i'm not asleep 
x


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> lol awww
> 
> anyway off to watch NCIS and Dexter!
> 
> ttyl if i'm not asleep
> x


bye bye fadey  enjoy ya program


----------



## carol

that and charmed she's mad about


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> that and charmed she's mad about


ma daughta and mum luv charmed...i watch it on rare acations...its not bad but i aint into it.
i was addicted to lost


----------



## carol

i like charmed and ghost whisper,
never seen lost


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> i like charmed and ghost whisper,
> never seen lost


its brilliant...u would be so addicted.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aawww u got 1 baby carol x  loe wot ya dun wiv urs ??? *


----------



## carol

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aawww u got 1 baby carol x  loe wot ya dun wiv urs ??? *


yep got other babies another red one, as well some are already grown just not on sig as made room for more eggs


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aawww u got 1 baby carol x  loe wot ya dun wiv urs ??? *


perv grew up lol...hes in my scroll....click my link and u can see him


----------



## carol

same here
love that orange dragon


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*oh carol & loe, u greedy pair of so and so`s,  no wonder i cant get no more u 2 have em  pmsl *


----------



## carol

lol fade just as bad   
keep going to the cave more turn up and can get some odd colour ones if you bet loe to them lol lol


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oh carol & loe, u greedy pair of so and so`s,  no wonder i cant get no more u 2 have em  pmsl *


LOL sowwiee hehehe


----------



## carol

lol lol lol right im off to watch the dog soildes

KEEP CLICKING       
NIGHT NIGHT


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> lol lol lol right im off to watch the dog soildes
> 
> KEEP CLICKING
> NIGHT NIGHT


dog soldiers is good lol...corney but good...enjoy ya nite carol nite nite x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lol nite nite huni im clicking boss lolxxxx*


----------



## carol

yeah just gotthe film althoguht have seen it before like the film 

will see if get back on later as having a long soak with lots of bubble bath as well

night night   im gone now promise


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Never anything any good on tv on the weekend is there! That's when i usually catch up with everything stored on my sky+ lol.*


----------



## Guest

I have bred my grey and my pink BUT unfortunatly my vets dont do health testing on dragons but because im greedy I did it anyway so i'll apologise now for it


----------



## griffpan

Fade to Grey said:


> snotty green egg lmao!


Well it is  Love your draggy fadey it's very cute 



ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL Welcome to the dragon kingdom lol.
> We have to click on the eggs to hatch the little hatchling dragons out!
> Responsibility? HAHA I've just killed one of mine to make room for an egg
> and read what it said about me killing it! Then wished i hadnt read it PMSL*





Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks, I like the White one too, but will be interested to see what the blue one in the water turns out like
> Welcome to the Dragon Club Paula, lol*





clueless said:


> Haha Welcome to the Dragon Club, they are addictive  Will keep clicking your snot


Thanks everyone, been clicking on all the little eggs, felt a bit peckish and nearly ate mine


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL what a nut, Jem hehe! Could you imagine the vets bill on a dragon OMG*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hey Paula, when i click your eggys, one says stolen and the other says laid! Whats the difference?*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Hey Paula, when i click your eggys, one says stolen and the other says laid! Whats the difference?*


It's clearly had its wicked way with another egg


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Hey Paula, when i click your eggys, one says stolen and the other says laid! Whats the difference?*


Oh i dunno  the red one i took from the cave entrance, apparently it was unwanted and unloved....sob i couldn't leave it, poor little eggy  


Jem85 said:


> It's clearly had its wicked way with another egg


pmsl   norty egg


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Anyways, lil ol dragons and eggys behave yourselves now, I is off to bed pmsl. Good night all.*


----------



## griffpan

nitey nite Karen, hope you have loads of dragon dreams  think the little critters have been doing dragin magic as just lost internet for a mo then


----------



## Debbie

Woohooo some lovely eggs - have been clicking them all


----------



## griffpan

Debbie hufflepuffle is one amazing dragon


----------



## Debbie

Thankyou - I want to breed but there isnt an option to


----------



## griffpan

pmsl breeding draggys  
i just want mine to hatch


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> pmsl breeding draggys
> i just want mine to hatch


Ive clicked em....


----------



## Fade to Grey

How're all the dragons going today?


----------



## Ladywiccana

* I woke up this morning feelin fine, and then i went to check on me eggs, and one was cracked oh yeah! PMSL*
Oh yes,think i've clicked on all the eggs too lol going to rest me fingers a bit now hehe.


----------



## Debbie

Think I shall take my adults off onto the scroll only and place some eggs or hatchlings on my sig.....then try to suss out how to breed them lol


----------



## WoofWoof

click mine xx

they are in my siggy x


----------



## Fade to Grey

Clicked on all of yours


----------



## Selk67U2

*Afternoon dragon gang, lol. Finally managed to get online, dunno how long for, stupid internet I see we have some more hatched babies and some cracked eggs*


----------



## griffpan

Hi all 
Dragons/eggs have been clicked, it's good to see some cracking eggs as well 
Thanks Cavy for the clicks


----------



## Guest

I have been a terrible dragon owner and abandoned the egg i bred, I'm sorry BUT i want a rare one


----------



## Selk67U2

*OMG! look at this, how stunning is she*


----------



## Guest

aftanoonies all u dragon peeps 
wow selk ya drag has grown gorrrrrgeous 

everyones drags and eggs are oooooooooo


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Loe, yea, she's lovely I got a shock when I just looked, lol*


----------



## Guest

LOL i should think so , its nice seeing wat our drags grow into aint it


----------



## griffpan

Selk thats one amazing dragon, i want mine to be norty little critters if poss


----------



## gillieworm

Finally found some eggs.... can everyone please click mine, I need to catch up


----------



## griffpan

3 eggs clicked on before laptop battery goes


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Finally found some eggs.... can everyone please click mine, I need to catch up


clicked  i did urs to griff...actually ive did everyones pmsl.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*hehe Well would you credit it! I'm a mommy again pmsl.
It looks like me gonna av 3 beauties like selks *


----------



## Guest

ive stopped comin in here u have all got lovely dragons n mines a rat!


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Claire your little white one is lovely, he shoudl grow to be the same as selks lovely white dragon! I've just looked again, and still no eggs pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ive clicked yours, mine has been small ages hopefully it will grow soon


----------



## carol

Selk67U2 said:


> *OMG! look at this, how stunning is she*


wow thats one lovely dragon


----------



## Guest

i got meself more lol , look at the link >>>> Dragon Cave - Viewing Loe's Dragons if they survive wile my others are waitin ta hatch ill be putting them up next


----------



## griffpan

claire said:


> ive stopped comin in here u have all got lovely dragons n mines a rat!


Your draggys lovely and cute i think, he's a sweetie 



Eolabeo said:


> i got meself more lol , look at the link >>>> Dragon Cave - Viewing Loe's Dragons if they survive wile my others are waitin ta hatch ill be putting them up next


OMG loe that little egg is fab, it's like a milky bar egg


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Mmmmmmmmmm I love white chocolate pmsl.

We nearly had coffee instead of gravy with our tea just lol. I noticed i'd put coffee in the jug b4 i put the water in lol how mad is that!*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, another white Dragon, lol, congrats Claire Carol your Red Dragons is gorgeous*


----------



## carol

yeah i really like him, im just gonna swap them over as got another red to grown up and a white egg to hatch, which appeared on my scroll


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> i got meself more lol , look at the link >>>> Dragon Cave - Viewing Loe's Dragons if they survive wile my others are waitin ta hatch ill be putting them up next


loe i thought your ones would be out by now


----------



## Fade to Grey

dragon dragon dragooooonnnssss


----------



## Selk67U2

*I've been trying to get another multi coloured 2 headed dragon, it says they only breed with the same species and both mine are girls!! Shame you can't swap with people*


----------



## carol

i can never find multi eggs 

this is my other baby red


----------



## Fade to Grey

mum are all your bigs one's girls?
your green is a boy right?


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> loe i thought your ones would be out by now


me 2 lol...i think theve been aving words wiv the one u had that wouldnt come out haha.

ooooooo my strange one has a crack


----------



## carol

yeap greens a boy


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*evening all hows the eggs and babies doing, *


----------



## carol

both my reds are girls bugger was hoping for a boy


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

carol said:


> both my reds are girls bugger was hoping for a boy


*lol look at my beautiful orange boy,  and my 2 girls, *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*I hope to start breeding dragons soon as well as my ragdolls, pmsl *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Evening Linda, They all seem to be doing great. There are some stunning Dragons too. Have you seen Carols red one ? Loes rare eggs are hatching too*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *Evening Linda, They all seem to be doing great. There are some stunning Dragons too. Have you seen Carols red one ? Loes rare eggs are hatching too*


*
hi wendy yep iv seen them,  the greedy girls,  pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ther is so many that i like i donno which one to pick next lmao...ahhh they shuld alow more then 3 at a time  no fare, no fare at all


----------



## carol

tryed breed a girl with my greedn but will not have it


----------



## carol

shame we cant breed with each others


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*how cum u got 4 eggs carol *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Cause she's a Mod I bet, haha*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *Cause she's a Mod I bet, haha*


*pmsl, and a greedy girl *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hehe, well i've got 5 dragons and 1 egg, lol*


----------



## carol

lol i dont know i got a blue one and a dark one then a white appeared on my scroll and not to sure where the green one come from


----------



## carol

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl, and a greedy girl *


your green is a girl i got a green boy shame we cant breed them


----------



## Selk67U2

> lol i dont know i got a blue one and a dark one then a white appeared on my scroll and not to sure where the green one come from


*Haha, bet Fadey sneaked it in, she's into green dragons, hehe*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*woo hoooo just got my orange and green dragons mated *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*now wot do i do, *


----------



## Fade to Grey

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, bet Fadey sneaked it in, she's into green dragons, hehe*


LOL nah i use a completely different computer and internet connection


----------



## Fade to Grey

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *now wot do i do, *


LMAOdon't have a clue!


----------



## Selk67U2

> woo hoooo just got my orange and green dragons mated


*Oooo, yipee, our 1st matings, hahaha Have they laid an egg Linda ?*



> LOL nah i use a completely different computer and internet connection


*Oh, well thats that theory out then, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*i suposse i should just sit and wait to c wot happens next *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*i duno  after the mating there was an orange egg dont no where it is now though *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, I bet it went out for someone to collect*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*no iv found it but is wont let me put it in my sig, how did u do it carol? *


----------



## carol

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *woo hoooo just got my orange and green dragons mated *


lucky i cant get them to cross


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

carol said:


> lucky i cant get them to cross


*but how come u got 4 in ur sig, it will only let me have 3 *


there it is, but i cant get it to stay in my sig


----------



## clueless

Was clicking all the eggs and hatchlings. Carol watch your green one it says shell is soft better hide it for a day


----------



## Selk67U2

> no iv found it but is wont let me put it in my sig, how did u do it carol?


*Oooo, great, wonder what it will come out like*


----------



## carol

dont know think being a mod might have something to do with it

yes will do hide it just been on the scroll as well


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, this dam internet connection, I clicked on a rare egg, the one that says it's smaller than the rest and the stupid thing jammed!!!! I lost the egg*


----------



## carol

oh bugger i hate that when that happens


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*i dont no if its the internet or wot it is, but i keep losing Pet forum as well, wont let me refresh or anything just keeps saying page can not be displayed, its peeing me off now, *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea, thats what it says to me on everything

I know Carol, so near yet so far!!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*no i can get every thing else, it only happens to PF *


----------



## 3 red dogs

just replying to find out how my giving birth experience is going


----------



## 3 red dogs

OMG its over, i have given birth!!!!! awww looky, he's got tenicals!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh bless,,, ain't he cute... buggered if I'm breast feeding him thou!!!


----------



## carol

mind the teeth they hurt


----------



## griffpan

3 red dogs said:


> OMG its over, i have given birth!!!!! awww looky, he's got tenicals!!!!


did it hurt? hope not 



carol said:


> mind the teeth they hurt


mine can have formula or matches


----------



## Selk67U2

> oh bless,,, ain't he cute... buggered if I'm breast feeding him thou!!


*PMSL, you'd be rich if you could, lol. *


----------



## Guest

haha u lot are mad lol...

see all is trying to suss out how this breeding larky works lol...and one succesfull mating took place lol

ffs mine still int ere  grrrr


----------



## Ladywiccana

* We should have a baby shower like they do in the usa for the bred dragon pmsl.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Where is everyone  I think i've finally sorted out my internet...fingers crossed. I have been unplugging and replugging in wires, lol. I unplugged the sky phone wire from the junction box and it's working now*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Bet youve never been so keen to come online selk pmsl*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, I spoke too soon, lol. It still keeps cutting off, but not as bad....sometimes I hate computers*


----------



## gillieworm

I've hardly got any clicks  can everyone click mine so hopefully they will hatch.

Thanks


----------



## Ladywiccana

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, I spoke too soon, lol. It still keeps cutting off, but not as bad....sometimes I hate computers*


*What keeps happening with your computer then Selk?*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*all clicked again x  c ya x*


----------



## Selk67U2

> What keeps happening with your computer then Selk?


*It keeps cutting out for seconds at a time, sometimes up to a minute. It does it every few minutes, then as it gets later, it is off more than on*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Does the whole of the computer printer ect go off or just your tower?*


----------



## Selk67U2

*No, the tower ect stays on, it's just the internet. It brings up a page which says i'm not connected*


----------



## JANICE199

Selk67U2 said:


> *No, the tower ect stays on, it's just the internet. It brings up a page which says i'm not connected*


try the link for free pc help on my website


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, Thanks Janice*


----------



## Guest

omg my drags still aint ere 

ohhhh selk ur blue rare is cracking as good as mine.


----------



## Debbie

Every time I try to breed it says they wont go near each other 
Have had a clicking session


----------



## Guest

me n selk have got matchin dragons what do they do now


----------



## Guest

Mine are hatching again wahoo more breeding for me 
I think i'll have to be careful otherwise I could start being called a BYDB = Back Yard Dragon Breeder


----------



## Fade to Grey

cor blimey loes are taking ages to hatch!


----------



## Guest

pmsl @ bydb hahaha.

im just a dragon farma ...well i will be if i get me hands on a bloody male


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> cor blimey loes are taking ages to hatch!


god tell me about it lol...i was kinda hoping to see the patta of tiny claws...but NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fade to Grey

i was shocked that my big one is an adult... i wanna see what yours look like


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> i was shocked that my big one is an adult... i wanna see what yours look like


ohhhhhhhh yer his grown  i like him, he would go well wiv one of my girlies lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Still no eggies lol.*


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> ohhhhhhhh yer his grown  i like him, he would go well wiv one of my girlies lol.


lmao unfortunatly he's a she, but i'll loan her the stud if all of yours are correctly health checked and i see its pedigree papers to make sure they aren't related


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Still no eggies lol.*


u have to click every hour on the dot...they ave only let some out 1 min ago...if u look now u may be lucky.


Fade to Grey said:


> lmao unfortunatly he's a she, but i'll loan her the stud if all of yours are correctly health checked and i see its pedigree papers to make sure they aren't related


oh how thoughtfull of u  lol.


----------



## carol

hope they have had hip test lol lol


----------



## JANICE199

carol said:


> hope they have had hip test lol lol


what other tests do they need? lol flame throwing?


----------



## Guest

maybe the * dragon breath test * lol.


----------



## Fade to Grey

definatly flame testing on the flame throwing dragons


----------



## Guest

yer...that could come in handy if my apricot potion fails


----------



## Guest

well i got some as rottie (lyn) got me onto them, but ive lost them, so now my little babies, are somewhere rolling around in cyber space 


mazzi xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Evening Everyone, How you all doing ? just got back from our hospital appointment with our sons Autism Dr. I see Fadey has her 1st baby Dragon*


----------



## Selk67U2

*OMG!! how did you manage to kill off that many Mazzi, PMSL*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*condolances mazzi av you still got your scroll?*


----------



## Guest

hi selk 

bloody nora mazzie....wat u gawn and done wiv ur eggies


----------



## Fade to Grey

Selk67U2 said:


> *Evening Everyone, How you all doing ? just got back from our hospital appointment with our sons Autism Dr. I see Fadey has her 1st baby Dragon*


I have an adult too


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Loe, 
Woo Hoo, my grey Dragon has grown wings and it's a boy*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Loe,
> Woo Hoo, my grey Dragon has grown wings and it's a boy*


ohhhh u ave a boy  can he be bred wiv any of ur females???


----------



## Selk67U2

*I'm not sure Loe, I can't with the 2 headed ones, they have to be bred with each other, but as both are females i'll have a job, lol*


----------



## Guest

LMAO..try him in future wiv ur white one  
they give birth to an egg either the mums species or dads...neva a mixture of the two ( which woulda been interesting )


----------



## Ladywiccana

*You should get your stud papers drawn up for that dragon selk he's gonna be busy pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

well the rate im going there wont be no lil eggs around me being birthed...i got females and the eggs ive got to be hatched cant breed lol...well i not to sure on the lite blue one breeding...but knowing my luck it will be a ruddy girl.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, yea, will try him with the white & the blue water one.
Stud Papers PMSL, good idea, pity we can't swap matings too, lol*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Just for you Kay, here's my 2 headed dragon*


----------



## Kay73

Cool, what's his name?


----------



## Selk67U2

*Heres the blue water one*


----------



## Selk67U2

*The 2 headed one is Vali Varg, the blue water one is Verdani*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *The 2 headed one is Vali Varg, the blue water one is Verdani*


ur drags are really nice, why didnt u just put the link up under ur dragon scroll lol..then we can see them all...

i ave...u can see boney M's gravestone...it came up afta i murdered him/her...and the egg i killed.


----------



## Kay73

Impressive stuff!
bad enough naming pets let alone Dragons lol


----------



## Selk67U2

> ur drags are really nice, why didnt u just put the link up under ur dragon scroll lol..then we can see them all...
> 
> i ave...u can see boney M's gravestone...it came up afta i murdered him/her...and the egg i killed.


*Good idea Loe, will do that*



> Impressive stuff!
> bad enough naming pets let alone Dragons lol


*Lol, I know. *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*shame the 2 blues cant mate lol. I'd be really proud of those two!*


----------



## JANICE199

Kay73 said:


> Impressive stuff!
> bad enough naming pets let alone Dragons lol


i could name a few on here... only kidding


----------



## Guest

well im off in a sec to go and watch hancock  hope its good, it looked it on advirt.
wiv a bitta luck wen i get back my EGGS WILL BE HEATCHED.


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Enjoy your programme mate! Have a nice time relaxing hehe. 
Dont know why you avent got a lil baby drag yet tho?*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ta ta Loe, enjoy your programme, c u lata*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Bugga, bugga, and bugga! Pmsl, how slow am i hehe. Missed out again through being too fussy hehe.*


----------



## Guest

thx all..i hopeully will do 

ur not being fussy ladywicca...u just want a diff eggy thats all  hang in there and u will eventually get wat ya want.

talarrrr xx


----------



## Fade to Grey

i keep looking for eggs and there aren't any


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Suppose we av to be patient fadey *


----------



## Guest

well hancock was a good film me thinks  i liked it  

My bloody drags still aint hatched AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  i swear this is worse then waiting for my dogs to drop lol.


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *OMG!! how did you manage to kill off that many Mazzi, PMSL*


Guys i dont know what happened, i had eggs and i clicked on them, then they decided to go walkies into cyber space, so they are rolling around somewhere, a  ive lost them, ill have to go and see if i still have the scroll, maybe i should check out lost property incase anyone has located them  they are probley having a Byte to eat........sorry just couldnt help myself there 

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

please would someone click on my eggs please, hopefully these ones might be okay  PMSL

Thanks Guys 

mazzi xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Clicked on your new brood for you mazzi lol and everybody else clicked as well.

Loe you av a lil ol dino again pmsl i love him.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Im fedup with this forum now and cant be bothered with it any more,  i will still click all the dragons and eggs, but wont bother posting.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*God i hate the mystery eggs







*


----------



## Guest

ohhh my lil baby is here...finally 

2 ta go .

clicked all eggs i ave


----------



## Guest

I've clicked all 
Mine seem to be taking a while hatching I dont remember hem taking this long before 
Oh can you click on the link to do my orange egg as i cant fit it in my signature thank you kindly


----------



## gillieworm

ooohhh looks like one of mine has a crack...... please click to help them along 

Thanks

Also does anyone know what all the figures mean?

Overall Views: 1282
Unique Views: 221
Clicks: 13


I mean only 13 clicks but the other 2 numbers are huge??!! soooooo confusing


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> I've clicked all
> Mine seem to be taking a while hatching I dont remember hem taking this long before
> Oh can you click on the link to do my orange egg as i cant fit it in my signature thank you kindly


Clicked em all  even lil orange eggy.


gillieworm said:


> ooohhh looks like one of mine has a crack...... please click to help them along
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Also does anyone know what all the figures mean?
> 
> Overall Views: 1282
> Unique Views: 221
> Clicks: 13
> 
> I mean only 13 clicks but the other 2 numbers are huge??!! soooooo confusing


All clicked gillie...and i ave no idea to ya question...try this link it MAY help lol Dragon Cave Forum -> Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Guest

Thanks Guys, i may not loose these in cyber space  god it worse than being pregant, at least you know what you are having  and i only got mine last night 

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Guys, i may not loose these in cyber space  god it worse than being pregant, at least you know what you are having  and i only got mine last night 

mazzi xx

ps i spent ages last night clicking on eggs trying to help them along


----------



## griffpan

All eggs clicked on everyone  Gillie your 3 have cracks in em  Loe your baby draggy is sooo cute but it looks a bit cheeky if you don't mind me saying 
Mine are looking good i was surprised this morning, hee, hee soon i could be a draggy mum yehhh


----------



## Guest

lol he does look cheeky dont he haha.


----------



## gillieworm

Eolabeo said:


> All clicked gillie...and i ave no idea to ya question...try this link it MAY help lol Dragon Cave Forum -> Frequently Asked Questions


Thanks, had a look and still none the wiser, mind you I am ill at the moment so brain cells are on holiday pmsl

Q: What are clicks, views, and unique views?
A: Views, Unique Views, and Clicks are statistics that determine if your egg will hatch and if your hatchling will grow. Views are accumulated every time someone views your egg/hatchling/adult. Unique Views are obtained in the same way, except only one unique view is given per egg per person. A "click" occurs when someone clicks on your egg in your signature or wherever you place it. As with Unique Views, clicks are only given once per person.



griffpan said:


> All eggs clicked on everyone  Gillie your 3 have cracks in em


Yey progress, only my white one was cracked earlier. Fingers crossed they don't die then


----------



## griffpan

gillieworm said:


> Thanks, had a look and still none the wiser, mind you I am ill at the moment so brain cells are on holiday pmsl
> Yey progress, only my white one was cracked earlier. Fingers crossed they don't die then


We won't let em die   
Hope your feeling better asap as well


----------



## Guest

ooooo my paper dragon has hatched to.. 

IT LOOKS LIKE A BLOODY PRAWN


----------



## gillieworm

griffpan said:


> We won't let em die
> Hope your feeling better asap as well


Thanks  Getting better by the day ta..... Had 4 Wisdom teeth out (ouch!) and antibiotics and painkillers are doing the trick if not keeping me in a dizzy haze



Eolabeo said:


> ooooo my paper dragon has hatched to..
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE A BLOODY PRAWN


PMSL  A prawn dragon!!!


----------



## griffpan

Eolabeo said:


> ooooo my paper dragon has hatched to..
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE A BLOODY PRAWN


pmsl   Burn it loe, it's evil


----------



## JANICE199

griffpan said:


> pmsl   Burn it loe, it's evil


lol i've got a lighter if ya need one


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> ooooo my paper dragon has hatched to..
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE A BLOODY PRAWN


*Hey Loe with those names you may have a pawn star on your hands get it pmsl*


----------



## griffpan

arghhhhh kept refreshing the egg page and there were 3 strange marked eggs, but they'd been nabbed when i went to nab em


----------



## griffpan

Loooook looook what i got, a nicely patterend egg, not as weird as i'd like but it's mine and its wicked


----------



## Fade to Grey

lol snotty green and blood red. the end one is very pretty


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hey, Hey Paula (ooohhh nearly went into song then pmsl) How the heck did you get that? I went on 2 or 3 times in the early hours, had the same happen to me and ended up with another blue flippin myster egg lol.*


----------



## griffpan

Fade to Grey said:


> lol snotty green and blood red. the end one is very pretty


pmsl  yeah but my snotty green is my fav still fadey, it's got a touch of class about it, don't ya reckon


----------



## Guest

griffpan said:


> Loooook looook what i got, a nicely patterend egg, not as weird as i'd like but it's mine and its wicked


wooohoooo finally lol.


ladywiccana said:


> *Hey, Hey Paula (ooohhh nearly went into song then pmsl) How the heck did you get that? I went on 2 or 3 times in the early hours, had the same happen to me and ended up with another blue flippin myster egg lol.*


u ave to know the rare egg sayings which come wiv the mystery eggs...once u know wat sayings they are u know exactly wat kinda egg ur going for and are gonna get if ya fast enuff lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*haha, me now at speed of light got the new bt broadband anywhere package now, just meself that needs to be quicker lol.
I love your paper drag tho loe how rare is that!*


----------



## gillieworm

wohoo mine are cracking even more, some major progress seems to be happening today 

Thanks guys for helping and clicking.

I think I've clicked everyone elses again. Still PMSL at the prawn dragon though


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Hey, Hey Paula (ooohhh nearly went into song then pmsl) How the heck did you get that? I went on 2 or 3 times in the early hours, had the same happen to me and ended up with another blue flippin myster egg lol.*


I was clicking like a madwoman, i became crazed, started to look like that fella from "the shining" 



Eolabeo said:


> wooohoooo finally lol.
> u ave to know the rare egg sayings which come wiv the mystery eggs...once u know wat sayings they are u know exactly wat kinda egg ur going for and are gonna get if ya fast enuff lol.


rare sayings right loe thanks matey, i shall be on the look out. i abandoned 2 eggs and felt cruel but i'm sure they've gone to a good home  actually i don't care as long as i've got the bluey egg


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *haha, me now at speed of light got the new bt broadband anywhere package now, just meself that needs to be quicker lol.
> I love your paper drag tho loe how rare is that!*


i aint seen it on show half asmuch as i ave the blue and that aint even all that often.


gillieworm said:


> wohoo mine are cracking even more, some major progress seems to be happening today
> 
> Thanks guys for helping and clicking.
> 
> I think I've clicked everyone elses again. Still PMSL at the prawn dragon though


i know haha it does look prawny tho donnit lol


griffpan said:


> I was clicking like a madwoman, i became crazed, started to look like that fella from "the shining"
> 
> rare sayings right loe thanks matey, i shall be on the look out. i abandoned 2 eggs and felt cruel but i'm sure they've gone to a good home  actually i don't care as long as i've got the bluey egg


PMSL now thas the way ta do it haha


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I think weve over done it at dragon cave pmsl, it says the website is now under major construction, i wonder why pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ohhhh no i hope we dont loose all our babys lol....my rares will be gonna's 

edited...phew its ok it said this >>>> Site down for a MAJOR update, see the forum for details. (Don't worry, your eggs and hatchlings will be credited for the time lost)


----------



## Guest

oh oh oh ohhhhhhhhhhh did my lil peepers see rite??? are they releasing newwwwwwwwwwwwwww dragonsssssss soooonnnn


----------



## griffpan

new dragons  it's off to the frying pan for my eggs then


----------



## Guest

pmsl...ther mite be a few more murders on my hands then


----------



## griffpan

do you reckon we'll feel guilty with yolk on our hands


----------



## Fade to Grey

griffpan said:


> pmsl  yeah but my snotty green is my fav still fadey, it's got a touch of class about it, don't ya reckon


all our eggs and dragons are missing?


----------



## Guest

griffpan said:


> do you reckon we'll feel guilty with yolk on our hands


i wont all the wile newer better eggys are on offer lmao.


Fade to Grey said:


> all our eggs and dragons are missing?


no panic the sites updating...all eggs are safe.

fadey my paper egg hatched....its a baby PRAWN.


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> i wont all the wile newer better eggys are on offer lmao.
> 
> no panic the sites updating...all eggs are safe.
> 
> fadey my paper egg hatched....its a baby PRAWN.


LAMO was there an egg swap and you got the wrong baby?? 
that happened on private practise last night... with babies mind you


----------



## Guest

guess im guilty of being a bad mummy  i lost my 1st lot of eggs, whee i have no idea, in cyber space somewhere, anyway i have more now  so please click on these babies for me, 


thanx guys 

mazzi xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Typical just cos i can now go faster pmsl. Oh well. It will give us a lil ol break lol. It did say that our eggs and drags would be fine and dont ask me how, but it said they would be credited with time lost pmsl.
I didnt see where it said about more eggs tho hehe.*


----------



## griffpan

Hee hee but just think when they come back how fast you can go then on those clicks. new eggs sigh come to me little eggys


----------



## Guest

Noooo nooo dont go to griff eggys...come to meeee, im a kind eggy luving person ( only if ur the rite color mind )


----------



## Debbie

Awwwwwwwwwwwww I wanted to see the prawny dragon and all I can see is red X's  Hope they hurry up with the updates


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww I wanted to see the prawny dragon and all I can see is red X's  Hope they hurry up with the updates


All back up and running girlsss....wooohoooo...go get egg snatching yeeeeeehaaaarrrr.

ok that advirisment under my post...is that new????


----------



## carol

thats a unusal one loe


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> thats a unusal one loe


yip he is aint he lol..


----------



## Ladywiccana

* I thought an on a min whats loe doing lol, then i saw it was an add! How strange is that then!*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * I thought an on a min whats loe doing lol, then i saw it was an add! How strange is that then!*


yer wtf is it??? how it get ther???

is it coz im special i got one  lol.

ohhh its gone lol...


----------



## Debbie

Its a shrimp!!!!!!! WOW funny looking dragons in those mystery eggs!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Its a shrimp!!!!!!! WOW funny looking dragons in those mystery eggs!!!!!!


LMAO i said it looked like a prawn..same thing init lol.

wonder wat the blue ones are gonna look like....this i gotta see lol

wow debbie u ave a blue male 2 headed monster...i think their harder to get then the girl ones.


----------



## Debbie

I am on there looking for some rare eggs!!!!
I want to breed and still no go...........I want some babies!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> I am on there looking for some rare eggs!!!!
> I want to breed and still no go...........I want some babies!!!!!!


LOL me 2...i need to get me a male drag next somehow.


----------



## Debbie

Loe ya blue egg says this 
The shell of the egg seems soft, as though there's something wrong with it.
You might wanna hide it for a bit


----------



## Debbie

Argggggggggggg ya shrimp says this

The hatchling seems sick. It hasn't been eating lately and it doesn't move very much.


NOOOOOOOOo dont let it die!!!!!!!


----------



## carol

i did with mine now they have big cracks in them


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Argggggggggggg ya shrimp says this
> 
> The hatchling seems sick. It hasn't been eating lately and it doesn't move very much.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOo dont let it die!!!!!!!


oooooooooo i say ooooooooo panic stationssss PANNNICCCC STATIONSSS WAT TA DO OHHHH WAT TA DO ? 

i must hide him me thinks


----------



## carol

yeap hide him 

theres eggs up on the cave


----------



## Guest

is it me or is the site still as slow as eva???


----------



## gillieworm

Eolabeo said:


> is it me or is the site still as slow as eva???


The site is really bad at the mo, they probably havent finished what they was doing


----------



## carol

yeah it is slow tonight


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> The site is really bad at the mo, they probably havent finished what they was doing


yerrr,,,, im trying to make my sick egg betta and its slow ahhhh


carol said:


> yeah it is slow tonight


yip yip ypi


----------



## gillieworm

Eolabeo said:


> yerrr,,,, im trying to make my sick egg betta and its slow ahhhh


Aaaahhh poor prawny  give him a hug from his auntie Gill lol


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Aaaahhh poor prawny  give him a hug from his auntie Gill lol


HAHA will do lol....he likes calling u aunty gill....coz gill reminds him of sea fish


----------



## gillieworm

Eolabeo said:


> HAHA will do lol....he likes calling u aunty gill....coz gill reminds him of sea fish


PMSL  lets hope it perks the little fella up then lol


----------



## Guest

ok ive put my 2 new ( ish ) eggs up...anotha prawn egg and a tiny egg.

please clickety click them


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Ooooooooohhh Loe thats little and large you ave there alonside eastenders dino pmsl*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * Ooooooooohhh Loe thats little and large you ave there alonside eastenders dino pmsl*


pmfsl...hahaha.

wow my lil egg has cracked more already


----------



## gillieworm

aahh the baby egg..... all clicked loe


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> aahh the baby egg..... all clicked loe


tyvm


----------



## Ladywiccana

*My mouse has never worked so hard, lol all this clicking, he has just told me he wants a wage rise *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *My mouse has never worked so hard, lol all this clicking, he has just told me he wants a wage rise *


HAHAHA

mines neva been used so muchin all its time here aswell pmsl.

but we must have these eggs hatch u know  ready for more lol

ok my lil egg has now got a hole ..... and my paper egg has a bigga crack.


----------



## carol

one big and the others tiny loe


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> one big and the others tiny loe


yip im mite name him chikin little lol...if he lives lmao.


----------



## carol

good name lol


----------



## griffpan

Eolabeo said:


> Noooo nooo dont go to griff eggys...come to meeee, im a kind eggy luving person ( only if ur the rite color mind )


Hee hee i can be an eggy lovin person as well eggys, come into my frying pan 



Eolabeo said:


> oooooooooo i say ooooooooo panic stationssss PANNNICCCC STATIONSSS WAT TA DO OHHHH WAT TA DO ?
> 
> i must hide him me thinks


Burn him on the bar b loe he's a paper prawn  only kidding he's quite lovely really  

The egg site is sooooo slow, hope it gets better soon


----------



## Guest

LMAO...poor prawny has been threatened a few times lmao...he does look ratha tasty tho mind you...yum yum.

yip the site is very slow aint it


----------



## Guest

rite im off downstairs...me son wants help to go over his hiway code again... hes got his test tomoe for his scooter lol, gotta be there 9 on the dot...so just going over one last time 

if i dont cya all tonite ill see ya all tomozzies  todaaalooooos x


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Haha, the website must have eggciteus pmsl. 
Nitey nite loe av fun!*


----------



## griffpan

see ya tomorrow loe, give prawn draggy a cuddle from me, hee, hee  God luck for you son and his test as well


----------



## Ladywiccana

*3 mins to go, and then im off to land of nod lol.*


----------



## clueless

I been trying to click on eggs, but NHS Computer says NO


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> I been trying to click on eggs, but NHS Computer says NO


LMAO..nvm u can make up for it tomorra if u come on here on ya own comp 

ur not getting off lightly my dearz...im watchingggg youuuu LOL.


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO..nvm u can make up for it tomorra if u come on here on ya own comp
> 
> ur not getting off lightly my dearz...im watchingggg youuuu LOL.


lol Seems a Few others are as well as youSpoookkkkyyyyy


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> lol Seems a Few others are as well as youSpoookkkkyyyyy


u being spyed apon? lol


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> u being spyed apon? lol


Seems that way, but hey ho for to get a life


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Seems that way, but hey ho for to get a life


oooohhh i say u are the popular one lol.


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> oooohhh i say u are the popular one lol.


Haha Try unpopular Will I sleep to night worrying Hell No as I am working


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Haha Try unpopular Will I sleep to night worrying Hell No as I am working


dont turn ya back for a minute.....wen u eventually get home...sleep wiv one peep open.


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> dont turn ya back for a minute.....wen u eventually get home...sleep wiv one peep open.


Haha Sleeping with 2 open due to Pups


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Haha Sleeping with 2 open due to Pups


oh god yes...how are they clueless? hows the lil one doing?


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> oh god yes...how are they clueless? hows the lil one doing?


She is feeding off Mum again, seems a bit stronger although it changes dailyVet has given me Antibiotics so injecting her every 2nd day, which is no mean feat, she is now just over 3oz


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> She is feeding off Mum again, seems a bit stronger although it changes dailyVet has given me Antibiotics so injecting her every 2nd day, which is no mean feat, she is now just over 3oz


ahhhh 3 oz aww blessss her lil cottons....i bet shes gonna be the one wiv the best personality ... them lil ones always do end up quite the characters lol.


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> ahhhh 3 oz aww blessss her lil cottons....i bet shes gonna be the one wiv the best personality ... them lil ones always do end up quite the characters lol.


Yes I had one the same approx 2 years ago. Little Sunny, he was a brave character, my old lady friend has him, he is spoilt rotten and she fosters Autistic Kids and he helps them so much. This little one will stay here if she makes it or only to a very good home with someone I know


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Yes I had one the same approx 2 years ago. Little Sunny, he was a brave character, my old lady friend has him, he is spoilt rotten and she fosters Autistic Kids and he helps them so much. This little one will stay here if she makes it or only to a very good home with someone I know


Awww thats really sweet to hear aww it gave me pimples 
its so rewarding knowing the dogs u breed go to homes like that aint it.

Anyways me peepers are on me cheeks and its anotha early rise tomoe so i best hit me pit lol.

ave a good nite clueless, ill be asking again how the babys are tomo no doubt   more pics would be nice ( hint hint ) lol...toodaloo x


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> Awww thats really sweet to hear aww it gave me pimples
> its so rewarding knowing the dogs u breed go to homes like that aint it.
> 
> Anyways me peepers are on me cheeks and its anotha early rise tomoe so i best hit me pit lol.
> 
> ave a good nite clueless, ill be asking again how the babys are tomo no doubt   more pics would be nice ( hint hint ) lol...toodaloo x


Nite Loe think of me I am here till 7am with very annoying patients


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Nite Loe think of me I am here till 7am with very annoying patients


ill pray for u just be4 i get me arce into my pit lol...talar m8


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> ill pray for u just be4 i get me arce into my pit lol...talar m8


Haha Need a long prayer, you will be up all night. Now got to bed Nite


----------



## Guest

im off..over and out


----------



## Selk67U2

*Morning Everyone Have managed to get online for 5 minutes. I still can't work out whats up with my internet How are all the eggs & Dragons doing ? I see I have a grown up grey dragon and a new hatchling*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Morning Everyone Have managed to get online for 5 minutes. I still can't work out whats up with my internet How are all the eggs & Dragons doing ? I see I have a grown up grey dragon and a new hatchling*


omg i see ur rare egg has hatched and its got wings wowowowow. 

ave u rang ur internet provider to see if they maybe aving trouble in ur area??


----------



## griffpan

Ohhh your grey dragon is wicked selk  I've awoke to find myself with my first draggy, my snot egg has hatched  gotta admit he's an ugly thing but he's mine 
i'm clicking away but the eggy dragon site seems soooooo slow at the mo


----------



## Guest

oh look at ur snot ball awww lol...ive clicked all


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Loe & Paula I just bred my white one with my grey one, lol. I had a choice of a white egg or a grey egg, so have chosen the white egg Yea the rare one is cool, lol. It says it hatched with wings I hope it's a boy, then I can breed it with my water dragon.
They rang the other day Loe. I'm changing onto wireless, just waiting for the stuff to come through, hopefully it will solve the problem*


----------



## griffpan

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Loe & Paula I just bred my white one with my grey one, lol. I had a choice of a white egg or a grey egg, so have chosen the white egg Yea the rare one is cool, lol. It says it hatched with wings I hope it's a boy, then I can breed it with my water dragon.
> They rang the other day Loe. I'm changing onto wireless, just waiting for the stuff to come through, hopefully it will solve the problem*


love your winged one as well selk, didn't realise you could breed em as well


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Loe & Paula I just bred my white one with my grey one, lol. I had a choice of a white egg or a grey egg, so have chosen the white egg Yea the rare one is cool, lol. It says it hatched with wings I hope it's a boy, then I can breed it with my water dragon.
> They rang the other day Loe. I'm changing onto wireless, just waiting for the stuff to come through, hopefully it will solve the problem*


wow so that white one in ur sig is the one u bred???? corrrr kwl 

lets hope the wireless sorts the prob.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea, the only ones I can't breed is the blue 2 headed ones, it says they have to be bred with another 2 headed dragon, only both mine turned out to be girls, so dunno how i'm meant to do that, lol*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, the only ones I can't breed is the blue 2 headed ones, it says they have to be bred with another 2 headed dragon, only both mine turned out to be girls, so dunno how i'm meant to do that, lol*


see ur point...would be ratha difficult lol...infact it would be a bloody miracle lol.

nvm plenty more drags to breed tho


----------



## Selk67U2

> wow so that white one in ur sig is the one u bred???? corrrr kwl


*Hehe, yea Loe, my 1st home bred egg, lol. Would be interested to know what happened to the other egg though It would only let me keep one Hope it went to a good home*


----------



## Debbie

Eggs go to the place where we can pinch them - I read last night you can only keep one egg from a mating...but I cannot get mine to even look at each other let alone make babies


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Deb, haha, poor you. Keep trying, or get a grey one, lol. He likes to mate with anything PMSL
Your 2 headed one is darker than mine, is it a boy ?*


----------



## Fade to Grey

i have another hatchling


----------



## Guest

PMFSL haha...ther ya go debbie...theres ya answer hehe...think i mite invest in a gray male...eventually lol.

oh i say fadey...congrats is in orda  look at em all lol how cute.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Awww, look at fadeys gang, lol. how cute are they*


----------



## Fade to Grey




----------



## Fade to Grey

Aww you got a mini egg loe!


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hehe, I just got another rare blue one, lol.*


----------



## Debbie

Yep my 2 headed is a boy 
Just looking for another 2 headed egg


----------



## Fade to Grey

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, I just got another rare blue one, lol.*


like the one i have?
there was 2 when i looked you must got the other one


----------



## gillieworm

clickity click.... all clicked lol

God its like waiting for your new pup again waiting for these to hatch


----------



## Guest

ohhh i see uv all got strange eggs oooooooooo hehehe.


----------



## gillieworm

Eolabeo said:


> ohhh i see uv all got strange eggs oooooooooo hehehe.


Hows prawny doing loe lol


----------



## Debbie

Yayyyy I got a swirly green one too 

And another one - I might be able to breed once they have hatched 

Ohhhh a red spotty one


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Hows prawny doing loe lol


i donno i aint checked on him lol...ill check him now  the prawny in my sig has just been born., hes not the origanal one .


Debbie said:


> Yayyyy I got a swirly green one too
> 
> And another one - I might be able to breed once they have hatched
> 
> Ohhhh a red spotty one


wow debbie...u getting all the good un's to lol.


----------



## carol

wow lots of eggs hatching now


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> wow lots of eggs hatching now


yip...waiting on my lil egg now lol.

ive got a new prawn 

my otha sick prawn has grown wing things now and my blue strange egg has hatched to...just gtta make em betta tho


----------



## griffpan

Eolabeo said:


> yip...waiting on my lil egg now lol.
> 
> ive got a new prawn


OMG loe it's like good twin evil twin having 2 prawnies, may be you should make em into crackers


----------



## Guest

griffpan said:


> OMG loe it's like good twin evil twin having 2 prawnies, may be you should make em into crackers


PMFSL

    

*covers their ears* if they have ears? lol


----------



## Guest

ive more eggs give them a clicking please


----------



## Guest

griffpan said:


> OMG loe it's like good twin evil twin having 2 prawnies, may be you should make em into crackers


ive just clicked on snotter lol


----------



## Guest

clicked em


----------



## carol

been clicking like mad on every ones finger no hurts


----------



## griffpan

claire said:


> ive just clicked on snotter lol


aww he's a stunner isn't he  Thanks Claire, yours have been clicked on 
In fact all have been clicked now  yep loe even prawnie


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> clicked em





carol said:


> been clicking like mad on every ones finger no hurts


thanks


griffpan said:


> aww he's a stunner isn't he  Thanks Claire, yours have been clicked on
> In fact all have been clicked now  yep loe even prawnie


yeah i just noticed loes got a prawn very strange im sure he will be a looker when he grows lol


----------



## carol

were have to watch and see


----------



## Guest

he will be fine specamin king prawn


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> he will be fine specamin king prawn


good to eat   had some last night yum yum


----------



## Selk67U2

*Afternoon Dragon gang, lol. It's gorgeous here, just had to go out and have a wander about in the sun
I love your new paper prawn dragon Loe,  and you Gidzilla Carol, haha*


----------



## carol

you get some lovely dragons selk??
yeah im going for silly names now


----------



## Selk67U2

> you get some lovely dragons selk??


*Ahh, Thanks Carol

Mine have got silly names too, it's the only ones that are accepted, lol*


----------



## carol

been trying to name the others but i will not at the mo


----------



## Guest

LOL i like silly names 

ty selk hehe.

am off to take dogs out...i neva did bath dogs lol  maybe lata


----------



## Selk67U2

*Enjoy your walk Loe*


----------



## Guest

i shall  toodeeloowey.


----------



## JANICE199

pmsl....i keep clicking on that prawn of yours loe so it turns into a king prawn and i can dip in sauce....oops after i've cooked it ...


----------



## gillieworm

Eolabeo said:


> i donno i aint checked on him lol...ill check him now  the prawny in my sig has just been born., hes not the origanal one .


You'll be queen prawn soon lol

my bu99ers still haven't hatched


----------



## Selk67U2

> pmsl....i keep clicking on that prawn of yours loe so it turns into a king prawn and i can dip in sauce....oops after i've cooked it


*PMSL, Hahaha Janice*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* No wonder i cant get a special egg, lol you lot av ad em all pmsl*


----------



## Selk67U2

*There were loads earlier Wiccan, my stupid internet jammed so I missed them*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I dont care who the heck knows me name now, lol it's karen.
Well i've been to boring homebase and tesco so i missed out!
And while i was driving i looked at the time and it was 10am and you know what went thru me head? PMSL Yep you guessed it, OH NO I missed the eggs again pmsl.*


----------



## JANICE199

sounds worse than going to tesco's.......


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, 

Look what I just found abandoned *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*You mean homebase? Yes it was lol, all though its a superstore where we are, so there is something to look at other than flowers and paint hehe.*


----------



## JANICE199

ladywiccana said:


> *You mean homebase? Yes it was lol, all though its a superstore where we are, so there is something to look at other than flowers and paint hehe.*


no plonker i meant waiting for eggs.pmsl hahaha


----------



## griffpan

Awww you'll get special eggs i'm sure, i want a spotty one 
I'm looking after next doors dogs and i keep popping back and to from there, i missed 3pm coz she wouldn't come in little toad she is  I've got a few eggs i'm gonna abandon all like my bluey, cruel i know but my egg basket is full


----------



## griffpan

it won't let me abandon them it says i haven't had em long enough, noooooo


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Yep it's a bugga when we av to w8 to abandon em poor little mites hehe!

Jan i did wonder pmsl *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Poor Dragons, lol. *


----------



## Fade to Grey

anyone got any more hatchlings?


----------



## Selk67U2

*I got a baby that was abandoned, I felt sorrry for it, lol.*


----------



## Fade to Grey

aww quite sweet that one


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea, it has bright green eyes too, lol*


----------



## griffpan

I've just abandoned 2 marked eggs to make room for more, it was sad parting with em but i was no good as a mum to em


----------



## carol

thats sweet


----------



## Selk67U2

*Paula, you meanie, lol. Poor things. *


----------



## griffpan

I know Selk i feel soooo evil hee, hee, but you know there'll be some lovely homes for em to go to i'm sure and i could of dropped em


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, true, lol*


----------



## Selk67U2

*I think you can only breed from a dragon once....I've tried to breed with my grey boy again and there's no breed thing to click on Does that mean I have to get rid of them do you think ? If you can only breed with them once whats the point of keeping them*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *I think you can only breed from a dragon once....I've tried to breed with my grey boy again and there's no breed thing to click on Does that mean I have to get rid of them do you think ? If you can only breed with them once whats the point of keeping them*


i thinks its coz u can only breed them once a week...so this time next week i think the breeding thingy will be on show again.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahh, great thanks Loe, thats ok, they can stay then, lol*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, i've just tracked the other egg from my breeding pair, does'nt say who has got it, but it's fine
When you click view on your Dragon, it says children and at the minute says un naned, but when I clicked in it, it gave me all the eggs details, lol. I can also get to see the parents of the male as it was from someone who bred it too, lol.*

Name: Vegard
Egg Laid on: Jul 15, 2008
Overall Views: 2914
Unique Views: 733
Clicks: 41
Mother: Quirky
Father: Binary Code
Children: (Unnamed), (Unnamed)
Gender: Male
Hatched on: Jul 20, 2008
Grew up on: Jul 24, 2008


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahh, great thanks Loe, thats ok, they can stay then, lol*


PMSL haha...i was sure it said once a week...even then they dont always fancy who u offer to mate them wiv and they turn them down...so i think u ave to wait anotha week be4 u try again


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, i've just tracked the other egg from my breeding pair, does'nt say who has got it, but it's fine
> When you click view on your Dragon, it says children and at the minute says un naned, but when I clicked in it, it gave me all the eggs details, lol. I can also get to see the parents of the male as it was from someone who bred it too, lol.*


roflmao omg thats brilliant...abit like updates of our pups init lol...ohhh i cant wait to breed eggys


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hehe, it's great, i'm really enjoying these Dragons, lol, how sad am I*


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> i thinks its coz u can only breed them once a week...so this time next week i think the breeding thingy will be on show again.


just tried with mine they didnt so now got to wait 
i need another male got lots females


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, it's great, i'm really enjoying these Dragons, lol, how sad am I*


ill enjoy them asmuch as u once i manage to find a male for mine lmao. 

ive got all girls to carol..the only male s i ave cant breed


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, thats like my 2 headed ones, I need a 2 headed male and can't get one anywhere*


----------



## carol

only my big green yipeeee is a male


----------



## carol

lol lol finally managed to name my dragons lol lol silly names


----------



## Selk67U2

*PMSL Carol, just had a look on your site, very good, lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I just ad a look and it " cracked" me up pmsl, i like the snoring one lol.*


----------



## Debbie

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh, thats like my 2 headed ones, I need a 2 headed male and can't get one anywhere*


I have a male 2 header but we cannot breed with each others dragons


----------



## gillieworm

Wohoo.... mine have hatched, although it says one is tangled in something, one is staring at me like it wants to eat me and the other one keeps getting injured........ sounds like this bunch may not make it to adulthood.

God I'm a bad parent lol


----------



## Selk67U2

> I have a male 2 header but we cannot breed with each others dragons


*I know Debbie, it's a pain, lol. I did manage to get another double egg last night So fingers crossed it's a boy this time.*



> Wohoo.... mine have hatched, although it says one is tangled in something, one is staring at me like it wants to eat me and the other one keeps getting injured........ sounds like this bunch may not make it to adulthood.
> 
> God I'm a bad parent lol


*Hahahaha, Congrats Gillie, lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Hehe, hey wendy i've got a lovely gorgeous blue dragon like you had! Gorgeous isnt she!

Loe PMSL how come you got a chick?*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi ya Karen, lol. Yea I noticed, lol. I love the blue water dragons

Haha, so not a rare dragon, lol, a rare chick, PMSL Bless, hope it does'nt get eaten Loe

Lol, O got another 2 headed one, now hopefully I will get a male one

Lol, I got another 2 headed one, hopefully 1 of them will be a male*


----------



## Guest

well i see i ave a chick pmsl...how strange ???

ive clicked all and just cleared me browser of drags lol.


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> well i see i ave a chick pmsl...how strange ???
> 
> ive clicked all and just cleared me browser of drags lol.


your little red one looks dopey


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> your little red one looks dopey


Takes afta me pmsl 

i wonda wtf im gonna do wiv a chickin??? i wonda if i manage to get anotha one if they can be bred lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

* How about bbq chicken drumsticks yummo pmsl.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Loe & Carol. That chick is so cute Loe, lol*


----------



## carol

its tiny thing cant see it


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I bet one of the dragons had eaten his mommy! *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * How about bbq chicken drumsticks yummo pmsl.*


Ahhh first prawn gets threatened now its me chickin...im keeping my eyeballs on u wen their out playing lol


Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Loe & Carol. That chick is so cute Loe, lol*


hi 

thx, he is so bloody teeney aint he lol.


----------



## Selk67U2

> I bet one of the dragons had eaten his mommy!


*Trust you to think of that Karen, PMSL Block the chicks ears Loe, poor little mite*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* hehe, never mind eh!
It certainly strange how that lil cute baby chicken egg got
there in the 1st place!
I bet he could be a mate for Loe's Dino hehe.*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Trust you to think of that Karen, PMSL Block the chicks ears Loe, poor little mite*


oh yep theve already got cotton wool in them lol.


ladywiccana said:


> * hehe, never mind eh!
> It certainly strange how that lil cute baby chicken egg got
> there in the 1st place!
> I bet he could be a mate for Loe's Dino hehe.*


oh gawd imagine the offspring


----------



## Ladywiccana

* A new breed of dragon - ChickaDino PMSL*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Here you go Loe, I enlarged your baby chick so you can see him better, lol*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * A new breed of dragon - ChickaDino PMSL*


LMFAO a chickadino hahaha...now i like that 


Selk67U2 said:


> *Here you go Loe, I enlarged your baby chick so you can see him better, lol*


ohhh there he is lol...finally i can see him pmsl.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Here's your paper prawn too, lol, I think it's very cute I want one, lol*


----------



## Guest

I didn't think I had a rare egg BUT its grown in to a 2 headed dragon oh im a happy bunny now


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Youve made me hungry now lol.

I do like the prawn dragon! But it says it's made out of paper! I was never
very good at Origami pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Here's your paper prawn too, lol, I think it's very cute I want one, lol*


haha thx...look at his mouth pmsl, he dont look to impressed hahaha.


Jem85 said:


> I didn't think I had a rare egg BUT its grown in to a 2 headed dragon oh im a happy bunny now


hehehe is urs a boy or a girl....the boy 2 headers are harder to get then females so ive read...not as many about compaired to the girlys.

PMSL LADYWICCA...and wat do u mean ur hungrey now lol...im watching my prawn closley.


----------



## Selk67U2

> hehehe is urs a boy or a girl....the boy 2 headers are harder to get then females so ive read...not as many about compaired to the girlys.


*Yea, you got that right Loe. I've got 2 girl 2 headed ones, now managed to get 2 more 2 headed eggs, hopefully 1 of them will be a boy*



> I didn't think I had a rare egg BUT its grown in to a 2 headed dragon oh im a happy bunny now


*Jem, you need to get some more of the 2 headed ones as they can only be bred with each other*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, you got that right Loe. I've got 2 girl 2 headed ones, now managed to get 2 more 2 headed eggs, hopefully 1 of them will be a boy*
> 
> *Jem, you need to get some more of the 2 headed ones as they can only be bred with each other*




Oh what no way now im peeved off


----------



## Guest

fingers crossed one of em is a boy then lol...

Riteys, im off to do my back garden....as i always say, it shouldnt take above 5 mins going by the lil tufts of grass i ave left  thanks to me bullys  fooking garden reckers lol.

cya's all lata's girlies


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, catch ya lata, Loe*



> Oh what no way now im peeved off


*Lol, Jem, guess thats why not many people have got them, lol.*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, catch ya lata, Loe*
> 
> *Lol, Jem, guess thats why not many people have got them, lol.*


Well its blue but still says hatchling so im praying for a boy lol


----------



## griffpan

Eolabeo said:


> Takes afta me pmsl
> 
> i wonda wtf im gonna do wiv a chickin??? i wonda if i manage to get anotha one if they can be bred lol.


Feed it to the dragons, hee, hee  talking of feeding i had king prawns last night as well 

Woo Gillie your dragons look brill, they didn't take long to hatch either


----------



## gillieworm

griffpan said:


> Woo Gillie your dragons look brill, they didn't take long to hatch either


I just hope I ca look after them long enough to turn into adults


----------



## Selk67U2

*Evening Everyone How's your day been ? Still lovely here
You have a crack in your Turquoise Egg Paula*


----------



## griffpan

Selk67U2 said:


> *Evening Everyone How's your day been ? Still lovely here
> You have a crack in your Turquoise Egg Paula*


Can't wait for it to hatch Selk  i've got another couple of those eggs as well, that i nabbed earlier, hee hee, you know i've become dragon/egg obsessed


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, me too Paula I've got 5 adults, 2 hatchlings and 4 eggs, lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Right ok! Who the heck got the paper prawn dragon egg - Bugga' s pmsl, i clicked on it and it said already taken lol*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, thats whats happened to me for days, lol*


----------



## clueless

Wow Eggs and Dragons are everywhere, no wonder I am having trouble grabbing new ones
I took one that had been abandoned and it is PedigreeDam and Sire Named


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Someone's stashing em all i reckon! I wonder who it could be pmsl..............*


----------



## Guest

not me im innocent  ive got to many to cope wiv atm lol...gonna ave to wait till they grow abit be4 i snatch somemore up so ur safe from lil meee lol.


----------



## carol

ive been told i have to many hatchlings to get any more eggs


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> ive been told i have to many hatchlings to get any more eggs


well it wont be long now and ull be able to get more...all u ave to wait for is them 4 in ya sig to turn to adults and then u can go on a snatching spree again lol.

oh i cant wait for that moment again


----------



## carol

lol lol and trying to breed the only male but his useless


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> lol lol and trying to breed the only male but his useless


u just mite not ave sexy females in his eyes lol.


----------



## carol

lol or his limp


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> lol or his limp


HAHAHAHAHA PMFSL HAHAHA


----------



## fallinstar

ive joined as well my link is
Dragon Cave - Viewing fallinstar's Dragons

i havnt got any eggs yet!!


----------



## carol

fallinstar said:


> ive joined as well my link is
> Dragon Cave - Viewing fallinstar's Dragons
> 
> i havnt got any eggs yet!!


oh look another mad person lol lol 
click click click


----------



## Guest

ive just clicked everyones eggs again


----------



## Ladywiccana

*And me lol. I even thought a little poem up this afternoon for them lol (how sad)

I've been clickin all day and clickin all nite,
Just in the hope that they turn our all rite!
All the Little Eggs without any cress
and the big dragons cos they are the best!
PMSL

Yes i know i'm sad lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *And me lol. I even thought a little poem up this afternoon for them lol (how sad)
> 
> I've been clickin all day and clickin all nite,
> Just in the hope that they turn our all rite!
> All the Little Eggs without any cress
> and the big dragons cos they are the best!
> PMSL
> 
> Yes i know i'm sad lol.*


your not sadvery good lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Why thank you claire lol, they wont sign the
papers just yet then pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Why thank you claire lol, they wont sign the
> papers just yet then pmsl.*


you might be safe for a short time longer


----------



## carol

claire said:


> your not sadvery good lol


lol lol in that case we all are


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> lol lol in that case we all are


what we all are not sad?


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *And me lol. I even thought a little poem up this afternoon for them lol (how sad)
> 
> I've been clickin all day and clickin all nite,
> Just in the hope that they turn our all rite!
> All the Little Eggs without any cress
> and the big dragons cos they are the best!
> PMSL
> 
> Yes i know i'm sad lol.*


no sad ive click the wrong one whoops lol lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Wrong ones! PMSL????????*


----------



## Guest

fallinstar said:


> ive joined as well my link is
> Dragon Cave - Viewing fallinstar's Dragons
> 
> i havnt got any eggs yet!!


ooooooo anotha mad drag person i see lol....get a clicking honeyyyy.... lol


ladywiccana said:


> *And me lol. I even thought a little poem up this afternoon for them lol (how sad)
> 
> I've been clickin all day and clickin all nite,
> Just in the hope that they turn our all rite!
> All the Little Eggs without any cress
> and the big dragons cos they are the best!
> PMSL
> 
> Yes i know i'm sad lol.*


haha thats good lol, made me laff


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *And me lol. I even thought a little poem up this afternoon for them lol (how sad)
> 
> I've been clickin all day and clickin all nite,
> Just in the hope that they turn our all rite!
> All the Little Eggs without any cress
> and the big dragons cos they are the best!
> PMSL
> Yes i know i'm sad lol.*


Thats wicked i love it  

Fallinstar get some eggys quick 

Yep i'm a clickting as well again, it's quite calming now and i'm lovin watching the eggs hatch, you know i think i've finally lost the plot


----------



## Guest

my dino was sick  so his hidden, my other prawney is betta so she is back out  its a girl lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Drat I missed the 10pm slot putting oz to bed pmsl.*


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> my dino was sick  so his hidden, my other prawney is betta so she is back out  its a girl lol


i see the dragons havent eaten your chick yet


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * Drat I missed the 10pm slot putting oz to bed pmsl.*


lol keep an eye on the clock for the 11 drop lol


carol said:


> i see the dragons havent eaten your chick yet


oh nope they aint ate him, hes now there mate and ring leada lol...don fook wiv the chickinnnnn..


----------



## Ladywiccana

*What was that song years back now! Was it something like the funky chicken pmsl*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Evening Dragon Gang. Just got back in. Computer was still on, so thought i'd post. Taken our 15 yr old son to the train station, he is on his way to London, then off to Borneo tomorrow morning. Then when we got back from that had to take my 7 month old Grandson to hospital, they think he has chicken pox!! he's covered from head to foot. I thought it was measles, but they said not.*


----------



## Guest

Its dragon mania


----------



## carol

poor boy hope feels better soon


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Haha Makes a pleasant change from everything musical pmsl.*


----------



## Selk67U2

> poor boy hope feels better soon


*Thanks Carol I hate it when babies are poorly, they can't tell you where it hurts ect*


----------



## griffpan

Aww hope your grandson is ok, poor little fella  Bet your son will have a fab time in Borneo, will he go to that gorilla place?


----------



## carol

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Carol I hate it when babies are poorly, they can't tell you where it hurts ect*


yeah sam's owners kids just had chicken pox


----------



## Selk67U2

> Aww hope your grandson is ok, poor little fella Bet your son will have a fab time in Borneo, will he go to that gorilla place?


*Thanks Paula He was still smiling bless him, until he saw the Dr, the started screaming, lol. I don't know where my son is going, they were told it's all a surprise. They are going to the Army base over there, thats all we know, lol. I can't settle until he's rang and said they are at the airport in London safe & sound. *



> yeah sam's owners kids just had chicken pox


*Theres a lot about around here*


----------



## tashi

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Paula He was still smiling bless him, until he saw the Dr, the started screaming, lol. I don't know where my son is going, they were told it's all a surprise. They are going to the Army base over there, thats all we know, lol. I can't settle until he's rang and said they are at the airport in London safe & sound. *
> 
> *Theres a lot about around here*


Sorry to hear about the little one bless his heart my friends little one has had chicken pox and boy was he poorly and absolutely covered from head to toe!!

Hope your lad has a good time in Borneo sure he will really enjoy.


----------



## Selk67U2

> Sorry to hear about the little one bless his heart my friends little one has had chicken pox and boy was he poorly and absolutely covered from head to toe!!
> 
> Hope your lad has a good time in Borneo sure he will really enjoy


*Thanks Julie*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Oh well folks, im off to bed! Hope you all have a good nights kip if you can in this weather! Roll on winter i say lol.
Nighty night all.*


----------



## carol

night, me too im off 
nighty night all


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> * Oh well folks, im off to bed! Hope you all have a good nights kip if you can in this weather! Roll on winter i say lol.
> Nighty night all.*


night night I wont be long got to get a good nights kip just in case I dont get any tomorrow


----------



## Ladywiccana

*good nite matey, im finding it hard to type, now through shut eyelids pmsl i'm off ni nite*


----------



## fallinstar

ive got 5 eggs now! i hope i get enough clicks *fingers crossed*
ive been clicking loads of you guys' eggs


----------



## Guest

fallinstar said:


> ive got 5 eggs now! i hope i get enough clicks *fingers crossed*
> ive been clicking loads of you guys' eggs


ive clicked em for ya...im sure wen the drag gang is on tomoe they will aswell 

Selk, i bet ur son is gonna ave the best time bless his lil heart, i really hope he enjoys himself, he deserves it bless him x
wishing ur grandson a speedy recovery, chick pox are nasty.


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> ive clicked em for ya...im sure wen the drag gang is on tomoe they will aswell
> 
> Selk, i bet ur son is gonna ave the best time bless his lil heart, i really hope he enjoys himself, he deserves it bless him x
> wishing ur grandson a speedy recovery, chick pox are nasty.


I am still clickingso many takes ages getting around them all now


----------



## Guest

They will only let me have 4 eggs, I think they must of heard about the last 4 that i lost somewhere
Please click on my eggs as i dont want to loose these aswell, if i do i think my name will go down in the dooms book of Dragon Eggs.

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

well both my prawneys are bloody girls would u beleve it 
im not meant to ave a boy lol.

me chick is still sex unknown, i betcha that will be a boy tho  not like it would make any diff if it was a boy lol.
eitha way i named me chickin kiev lol ( chickin kiev ) hehe.

edited--clicked all btw


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> well both my prawneys are bloody girls would u beleve it
> im not meant to ave a boy lol.
> 
> me chick is still sex unknown, i betcha that will be a boy tho  not like it would make any diff if it was a boy lol.
> eitha way i named me chickin kiev lol ( chickin kiev ) hehe.
> 
> edited--clicked all btw


lol i liked chicken kiev for his name


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Stop it Loe you is making me hungry again pmsl
*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Whats appened to me eggy at the bottom lol it says i cant find the dragon i'm looking for hehe!*


----------



## Fade to Grey

you've hidden it, you need to go into actions and take it out the fog


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Oh ok thanks fadey i will go take a look.*


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> well both my prawneys are bloody girls would u beleve it
> im not meant to ave a boy lol.
> 
> me chick is still sex unknown, i betcha that will be a boy tho  not like it would make any diff if it was a boy lol.
> eitha way i named me chickin kiev lol ( chickin kiev ) hehe.
> 
> edited--clicked all btw


Should have called your Prawn ones Crackers and Cocktail


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Should have called your Prawn ones Crackers and Cocktail


awwww yerrr  ive named em last nite already ...oh balls, they woulda been good names


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl love the dragons loe well im not sure if thats what they are  can you still mate paper dragons pmsl, and whats with the Chick? *


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl love the dragons loe well im not sure if thats what they are  can you still mate paper dragons pmsl, and whats with the Chick? *


lol ty, donno if they can breed, ill ave to look into that one, but im sure they cant breed.

as for the chick...well i ave no bloody clue lol...he was just there so i grabbed him lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hey Loe have you seen an egg that says it has a metallic shine on it? I did this morning,clicked on it and some bugga had
beat me to it lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*has anyone got a magnifying glass i can borrow im trying to see loes Little chick, pmsl *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lol, cute tho aint it hehe, waiting to see what it grows into! Fadey did try and enlarge it earlier, but i couldnt make it out haha.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol, cute tho aint it hehe, waiting to see what it grows into! Fadey did try and enlarge it earlier, but i couldnt make it out haha.*


*how come ur eggs in the fog still  r u trying to hide him from us. lol *


----------



## Guest

mine aint even got no cracks yet


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> mine aint even got no cracks yet


Clicked them


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> Clicked them


thanks


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*yep me too, all clicked *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *how come ur eggs in the fog still  r u trying to hide him from us. lol *


*He's not only hiding from you lot, he's hiding from me as well, He knew he was only one of a few select males and guessed what was coming his way and ran for it pmsl.
When i click on it it says the dragon i'm looking for is not to be found, so who 
the heck knows eh!*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *He's not only hiding from you lot, he's hiding from me as well, He knew he was only one of a few select males and guessed what was coming his way and ran for it pmsl.
> When i click on it it says the dragon i'm looking for is not to be found, so who
> the heck knows eh!*


Has he been knicked?


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Has he been knicked?


* Can that happen??My poor baby pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * Can that happen??My poor baby pmsl.*


Oh i dont know actually cos when i clicked it just said this dragon cannot be found so surely its not there?


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Ooooerrrrr, to coin a toyah wilcox song hehe - It's a Mystery! lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*oh maybe you didnt look after it properly and it decided to run off, pmsl, x*


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oh maybe you didnt look after it properly and desiced to run off, pmsl, x*


* I have abandoned a few lately to make room for some special little eggy, perhaps they avin there own back at me lol.*


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> * I have abandoned a few lately to make room for some special little eggy, perhaps they avin there own back at me lol.*


they thought not staying here she dumps us lol lol lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl, well it does say some where on the site, that if you neglect or abandond them to often then you wont get anymore, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

i can feel my baby kicking... more clicks pls.. he's almost down to his last day!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*ALL CLICKED LOVEY  *


----------



## 3 red dogs

thx darling, every little helps///lol


----------



## Guest

Hey Guys dont forget my eggs please............would love to see what they are

mazzi xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

all clicked to


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*thay have been done lovey, now make sure you dont forget mine,  xx*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*ooohh my egg has hatched yippppeee just like his daddy, pmsl, xxx*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Hey Loe have you seen an egg that says it has a metallic shine on it? I did this morning,clicked on it and some bugga had
> beat me to it lol.*


yer thats the one ive been afta for a wile now, its a gold dragon...meant to be the best of the bunch.
i shal get one if me life depends on it pmsl.

lol rotty....its veryyy cute...is that the one u bred?


----------



## 3 red dogs

ohhhh, looky, my crack has a hole in it!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> ohhhh, looky, my crack has a hole in it!!!


Well i hope so or it would be ratha strange if it didnt pmsl


----------



## 3 red dogs

lmao and people say i'm the one with the dirty mind!!!


----------



## leanne

1 of my eggs looks like there isnt nowt in there is that normal?


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> lmao and people say i'm the one with the dirty mind!!!


wat do u mean  im on about her egg  lol


----------



## Guest

leanne said:


> 1 of my eggs looks like there isnt nowt in there is that normal?


leanne , its dead hun lol...awww the orange one has passed ova to rainbow bridge  GET ANOTHA LOL.


----------



## leanne

Eolabeo said:


> leanne , its dead hun lol...awww the orange one has passed ova to rainbow bridge  GET ANOTHA LOL.


oh haha lol i shouldnt laugh but i got to haha


----------



## Guest

All done, theres loads to click on  gives me something to do, bet my name has a x next to it as i lost the last lot of eggs i had  i let them out for a Byte to eat, never saw them again.....................

mazzi xx


----------



## bee112

Loe.. what is that little orange spec near the paper prawns?!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Quick leanne there were some on there a second ago*


----------



## 3 red dogs

mazzi said:


> All done, theres loads to click on  gives me something to do, bet my name has a x next to it as i lost the last lot of eggs i had  i let them out for a Byte to eat, never saw them again.....................
> 
> mazzi xx


mazzi hun, a word of advise for you... i found that reading them a bedtime story helps alot with there recall in the later years, they get used to your voice and reconize that your a friendly owner... just thought i'd share (your eggs have been clicked btw)


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> Loe.. what is that little orange spec near the paper prawns?!


lmao thats my chickin


----------



## griffpan

Hiya peeps, been a clicking away and it's good to see all are ok and some new cracks and dragons on here  
I've not been egg hunting today....yet  gonna leave that till later on tonight


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> lmao thats my chickin


only you could get a chicken to go with ya dragons hun, ... i bet it was a dragon once but you fed it that Fosters, and it turned into a whimpy Chicken!!!


----------



## bee112

ha ha a chicken?!

I can never find any eggs!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> only you could get a chicken to go with ya dragons hun, ... i bet it was a dragon once but you fed it that Fosters, and it turned into a whimpy Chicken!!!


Hes far from a wimp....call him that again and im sending him up to peck ya to death .  and for ur info he eats spinach so ner ner.


bee112 said:


> ha ha a chicken?!
> 
> I can never find any eggs!


click on the hour every hours...u will then.


----------



## Ladywiccana

bee112 said:


> Loe.. what is that little orange spec near the paper prawns?!


I think one of em has farted pmsl.


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> I think one of em has farted pmsl.


hahaha oi you  lol.


----------



## leanne

ok now 1 of mine has died could you lot help me crack the others PLZ


----------



## Guest

leanne said:


> ok now 1 of mine has died could you lot help me crack the others PLZ


sure hun...hand me the hammer 

i clicked em


----------



## leanne

Eolabeo said:


> sure hun...hand me the hammer
> 
> i clicked em


thanks  matey


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> hahaha oi you  lol.


* Couldnt resist it Loe lol. This heat is giving me a
headache lol so come back online!
*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*iv given them another click,  and the heat is doing my head in now, twice today iv started a new thread in the wrong place,  and i dont no how to delete them and put them in the right place, *


----------



## Guest

its been really sticky today down ere...its coming ova black outside but its still boiling...maybe a storm will clear the air abit.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*At the mo we still av wall to wall blue sky, which makes a pleasant change in north devon lol.
Hey Loe i noticed Mertyle aint growin none pmsl*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *At the mo we still av wall to wall blue sky, which makes a pleasant change in north devon lol.
> Hey Loe i noticed Mertyle aint growin none pmsl*


lol thats coz h


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Eolabeo said:


> its been really sticky today down ere...its coming ova black outside but its still boiling...maybe a storm will clear the air abit.


*
oohhh i hope so, we have all those bloody midges about, and they are making me feel lousy  pesky little things get every where, and i MEAN EVERYWHERE!  pmsl x*


----------



## Guest

ohh gawd...my hand hit the button in panic,,sorry laddywicca , ethel is jumping up and down on my bed...she got under my quit and started dashing about, she couldnt see wher she was going and fell of the bed on the floor lmao...so funny haha....

anyways me flea mertel...he is fully grown now lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*What the hecks your quit or is it sommink similar pmsl*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *What the hecks your quit or is it sommink similar pmsl*


LOL ops i meant quilt lol...my dog laffs... u can clearly hear her lil voice laffing...ill record her laffing later, she does it wen i tickle her neck hard lol.

im off to watch eastenderssss  talarrrr


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> LOL ops i meant quilt lol...my dog laffs... u can clearly hear her lil voice laffing...ill record her laffing later, she does it wen i tickle her neck hard lol.
> 
> im off to watch eastenderssss  talarrrr


ok boll*cks, its saturday  so maybe not lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

head loose.. not flea!


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> ok boll*cks, its saturday  so maybe not lol


*Oh Loe mate you crack me up you do lol*


----------



## bee112

I have 2!


----------



## carol

bee112 said:


> I have 2!


good on you 
im clicking away


----------



## bee112

lol they're not as exciting as all the colourfull ones!


----------



## carol

nice though
and trying to get hold of the colour one is a nightmare


----------



## bee112

ha ha I just grabbed the first 2 there!


----------



## carol

yeah thats what i do


----------



## griffpan

bee112 said:


> I have 2!


congrats am clicking on em  
i'm like a mad thing and have loads of dragon pages open when it's new egg time to try and get patterned ones, LOL
I've been dead good as well an have abandoned 2 patterened eggs for other people, aww aren't i good, LOL


----------



## carol

lol how nice


----------



## Guest

Thank You all, one of mine is cracking im so excited,  please keep clicking for me guys Thank You so much

mazzi xx


----------



## carol

ok no prob 
fingers started to go numb


----------



## Guest

i know how you feel  where i keep clicking on the eggs and babies my finger is constantly moving  like a twitch 

mazzi xx


----------



## gillieworm

All clicked


----------



## griffpan

Gillie your dragons are blooming they look great don't they 
Love the funny eyes one


----------



## Debbie

All clicked 
Mine are not even cracking today


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> All clicked
> Mine are not even cracking today


ive clicked em for you  to elp them on there way


----------



## Guest

I want mine to be all growed up NOW!!!!


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> I want mine to be all growed up NOW!!!!


clicked them again 

u ave a male and 2 females...u can breed wen they grow up ooooooooo.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> clicked them again
> 
> u ave a male and 2 females...u can breed wen they grow up ooooooooo.


Im gonna sell the babies for stupid amounts of money my dragon kennel name will be Jemma's dragons inventive I know


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> Im gonna sell the babies for stupid amounts of money my dragon kennel name will be Jemma's dragons inventive I know


LOL wow i bet it took u foreva to think of that swell cave (kennell)name lol.


----------



## clueless

Clickety click ma Eggs please I will click all of yours tomorrow


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Clickety click ma Eggs please I will click all of yours tomorrow


clickety clicked em  hehehe

my back aches and i need air...its so hot in here...its sticky , i know how u lot felt last nite lol...and my poxy fan is in the attic 

toodaloo peeps


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> LOL wow i bet it took u foreva to think of that swell cave (kennell)name lol.


The name came to me in a dream


----------



## Guest

Clicked them all for you,

mazzi xx


----------



## clueless

mazzi said:


> Clicked them all for you,
> 
> mazzi xx


Thanks Mazzi


----------



## clueless

Jem85 said:


> Im gonna sell the babies for stupid amounts of money my dragon kennel name will be Jemma's dragons inventive I know


LOL Put them on Edragonz and get loads of dosh


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> clickety clicked em  hehehe
> 
> my back aches and i need air...its so hot in here...its sticky , i know how u lot felt last nite lol...and my poxy fan is in the attic
> 
> toodaloo peeps


As\ promised I have now been clicking away since finishing work Thank goodness I had a Red Bull overnight. Loe that bloody Kiev is smaller than Mirtel can hardly get ma pointer on him to click


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> LOL wow i bet it took u foreva to think of that swell cave (kennell)name lol.


wow loe it grown looks good.
please click they dont seem to be growing


----------



## Fade to Grey

i have two adults now both female...


----------



## Debbie

Oh wow Loe look at your prawn!!!!!!
Off to go clicking 


Loe PMSL look
This is a baby chick, not a dragon. So what was it doing in the dragon's cave?
Awwww poor kiev!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

seems i've given birth again... and i never felt a thing this time, they say the 2nd one is easier thou


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*morning all iv been clicking *


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> All clicked
> Mine are not even cracking today


They are now debbie, just like mine, soon to become mummy's 

all clicked,

mazzi xx please click my eggs


----------



## Guest

Good morning all clicked everyones 
Just to let you know today is a very sad day my purple adult female and Green fingers my adult male have decided they dont like each other so there is no dragon egg 
This will have put my breeding back for a for days


----------



## bee112

aww jem yours has 2 heads! or are they twins?!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> aww jem yours has 2 heads! or are they twins?!


It's a 2 headed female the males are rare so im a bit stuck


----------



## Guest

Look what some fool has just abandoned


----------



## bee112

ay?????


----------



## bee112

oh it's well cool! lol I want a pretty egg!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> oh it's well cool! lol I want a pretty egg!


If your at the dragons cave at quarter 2 on every hour they throw some good eggs out BUT if u look at the bottom of the screen it tells u how many users are online so u gotta be quick xx


----------



## Guest

I think they throw them out on every hour aswell there's loads there now


----------



## Selk67U2

*Wow Jem, you lucky thing, lol.
Hope all the Dragons & Eggs are ok, I see mine have holes in. Thanks for the clicks while I was away yesterday. Results of cat show in the cat bit*


----------



## leanne

i think another one of my eggs have died


----------



## Guest

ive been clicking like crazy on here, 


mazzi xx please help my eggies


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*ooohh there some cracking eggs and dragons about,  all clicked,*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* mazzi you have holes in ya eggs lovey,  wont be long now, *


----------



## griffpan

leanne said:


> i think another one of my eggs have died


aww get another egg hun and we'll all click like crazy on it for you 

been clicking away on all the drags/eggs. i've got 3 drags now so it's time to go egg hunting, that spotty one you got Jem is gorgeous, lucky thing


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*there all looking good, *


----------



## Debbie

Clicked all again


----------



## Fade to Grey

oooeer a red dotty one


----------



## Guest

wow jem has a blue dotty egg  oooo i say...i think theres a orange or yellow dotty one to get aswell.

ive clicked all and my browser is chocka block lmao.

my prawn is now a king prawn lol, or a queen prawn more like


----------



## carol

its grown up well one has 
and think i named it right going by what it said about her


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> its grown up well one has
> and think i named it right going by what it said about her


LOL yip 

urs should be adults soon carol...uv waited long enuff lol.


----------



## carol

yeah i see theres a blue spotty one around  
are they spotty when they hatch?


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> yeah i see theres a blue spotty one around
> are they spotty when they hatch?


i cant rememba lol...ive had 2...the red and the green spotty....did mine ave spots wen they hatched lol i cant rememba???.

theres also a orange/yellow spotty aswell to be grabbed up


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ooooh Carol i like your adult dragon she lovely!

Hey Loe there was a little chicky in the offing tonight and i missed him lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Ooooh Carol i like your adult dragon she lovely!
> 
> Hey Loe there was a little chicky in the offing tonight and i missed him lol.*


awwwww nooooo...theres always anotha try lol  dont give up girlfreind.


----------



## Guest

hey guys mine are starting to hatch, wow thank you all, keep clicking as i cannt wait to see what i get 


mazzi xx


----------



## griffpan

Hiya everyone 

Not been able to post much today but been clicking  There's loads more cracked eggs and dragons. My snotter is now all grown up, bless  
When the dragons are grown up do you still click on em so they don't die or is that it?
hee hee managed to get a little egg and another patterned one as well


----------



## Guest

mazzi said:


> hey guys mine are starting to hatch, wow thank you all, keep clicking as i cannt wait to see what i get
> 
> mazzi xx


clicked the wicked them


----------



## griffpan

Loe your prawnies are looking awfully tasty, where's that pan  They look wicked when they're adults don't they


----------



## Guest

griffpan said:


> Loe your prawnies are looking awfully tasty, where's that pan  They look wicked when they're adults don't they


oi oi savaloy...doncha go getting any ideas matey... lol

i dont think u ave to click them nomore once there adults...ill read and check just to make doubly sure later.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*So it was Paula that pinched the chicken egg then grrrrr hehe!*


----------



## carol

she's nice i like your prawn


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *So it was Paula that pinched the chicken egg then grrrrr hehe!*


ooohhh has someone elce got a chickin egg??? kwllll, whos paula by site name lol ?


carol said:


> she's nice i like your prawn


dont u go getting any ideas aswell lol...hes not for cooking...simply to look at.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys meet "Draygor and Zhafira" my new bubbies, just waiting on the blue one now, what do you think? cuties arent they?


mazzi xx please keep clicking "Draygor" is so tiny.


----------



## Guest

OMG i have a blue one now, im off to name it lol

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

I chose Lagoona for my blue one, hope you all like the names i chose, im well pleased 


mazzi xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*u have 3 to name now mazzi, their all hatched lol well done *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I've managed to name one, but the ink keeps disappearing on the other so far lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aawww bless u have to try and choose a name not already taken *


----------



## Guest

Ive named them "Draygor" "Lagoona" and "Zhafira" now all i have to do is make sure they survive. 


mazzi xx


----------



## bee112

aww look at the little green one!


----------



## carol

oh that sweet


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aawww that little green one is cute, *


----------



## Guest

thats Draygor hes so cute... i have a pink egg that i think wont survive as i can not get it in my sig here,

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

both my eggs have cracked open yay


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well done claire whats ur white one doing training in the art of kung foo, pmsl, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aawww bless u have to try and choose a name not already taken *


* That's gonna be hard work then lol. Done it hehe!*


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *well done claire whats ur white one doing training in the art of kung foo, pmsl, *


lol i think he is!


----------



## Guest

Hey what abour Dragnet for a name???? ladywiccana


mazzi xx please click on my babies lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

claire said:


> lol i think he is!


*all we need now is grass hopper, pmsl, *


----------



## carol

i pick silly names


----------



## Guest

ive clicked all today, i called my dragon kolin cos it wouldnt let me call him colin


----------



## Ladywiccana

* I've managed it hehe. My purple lady drag is Lady has blue eyes! And My lovely Blue Drag is Lady sings the blues lol.*


----------



## carol

lol lol lol hope she's got a nice voice


----------



## gillieworm

Mine are apparently close to maturing.... fingers crossed they grow up soon.

Some more clicks from the fun & friendly people on the forum might help lol


----------



## carol

bugger bugger bugger i missed on 5 multi coloured eggs every time i clicked them they had been taken.


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Lol, Carol i know what you mean it is a total Buggar pmsl. I missed out on a chicky egg, and one of the prawn ones lol and one that was split into two colours, and one that said it ad a metallic shine to it lol.*


----------



## Guest

Why cant I name my dragons do I have to wait a while?


----------



## Debbie

Yet another clickerty click


----------



## jeanie

All clicked night everyone


----------



## Guest

I named mine as soon as they hatched, did you go to actions, as thats where you put what name you want, all clicked guys, please click my babies for me, esp the little green one as hes so tiny lol, thank you 

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

Debbie your little red dragon is so cute, what a sweetie, 

mazzie xx please click my babies x


----------



## Guest

i have another egg and dont know where to put it lol mazzi xx i have 4 eggs in my scroll please click on them guys thank you theres loads there


----------



## Guest

please click on my new eggies for me please

mazzi xx

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## gillieworm

I've found a couple of abandoned eggs that don't have much time left...... please help these little beggars 

Plus can you click on my scroll to help my hatched babies on their way..... damn sig will only let me show 3 

Thanks guys........... by the way everyones are clicked that I've seen


----------



## Selk67U2

*Morning Dragon Gang*


----------



## Guest

I have eggs in my scroll also, but i heard that you can not click on them , hope you can as i got 4 last night there were loads up for grabs 

mazzi xx please help my babies to grow


----------



## Guest

morning hunni

mazzi xxhttp://dragcave.ath.cx/user/mandi


----------



## Selk67U2

*I've been trying to get a spotty one, lol. Everytime I clicked on one, it was either gone or my computer jammed*


----------



## Guest

i have ones with swirls on them, and there were loads that were abandoned

mazzi xx Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## Selk67U2

*The Turquoise coloured ones Maz ? Yea i've got 2 of them now, lol.*


----------



## Guest

can you click on them if they are in your scroll, as i hope so, there were spotted ones last night loads up for grabs and no one took any only greedy me but had to many to get a nice looking one with a pattern on it 

mazzi xx


----------



## carol

yes they have grown up and too are males   

just tried breeding them still nothing


----------



## carol

finally got one with strange markings


----------



## Debbie

Wohooooo I have 3 new babies 
Thanks for the clicks - I will now go on a clicking frenzy


----------



## carol

i got new ones as well
really like your blue flying dragons debbie


----------



## Debbie

Carol the eggs were the same as your 2 swirly green ones so you should get the same dragons...
I hope mine are 1 of each so I can breed


----------



## Guest

mazzi said:


> I named mine as soon as they hatched, did you go to actions, as thats where you put what name you want, all clicked guys, please click my babies for me, esp the little green one as hes so tiny lol, thank you
> 
> mazzi xx


It just keeps saying the ink disappears u decide to do another action!? I managed to name the old un's fine but not my new adults


----------



## carol

oh good, yeah fingers crossed i now have 3 males but they dont seem to like mmmmmmmmmmmm so cant get eggs.
one even run off from the female


----------



## Guest

hi...just popped on abit quick to click everyones eggs and to see how mine are...then its off to town to by tripe, chicken,beef and get bones for dogs lol.

i see one of mines grown up and the otha died  i was hoping it would survive and i got one of each sex...ahh well plenty more where that came from pmsl.

umm looks like i ave anotha female god damnit lol.


----------



## Guest

ok ive gone way back in the thread to make sure everyones got a click lol...took me forevva to clear me browser yet again pmsl...all worth it tho  hehehe....im gonna snatch me some eggs lata wen i get back 

byeeeeeee.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aaww thanx hunni, sorry to see u lost one of ur babies,  all clicked, *


----------



## Guest

hope you clicked mine rottie, oh jem85 i havent got that far, the ones i named were my 1st lot, 


mazzi xxx please click my babies even the ones in my scroll please many thanks guys x


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> ok ive gone way back in the thread to make sure everyones got a click lol...took me forevva to clear me browser yet again pmsl...all worth it tho  hehehe....im gonna snatch me some eggs lata wen i get back
> 
> byeeeeeee.


*OH LOE! Whens the wake? Lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

mazzi said:


> hope you clicked mine rottie, oh jem85 i havent got that far, the ones i named were my 1st lot,
> 
> mazzi xxx please click my babies even the ones in my scroll please many thanks guys x


*well of couse i did mazzi, as if i would leave urs out, *


----------



## Guest

all clicked lol

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aaww thanx hunni, sorry to see u lost one of ur babies,  all clicked, *


Np rotts  and ty.


ladywiccana said:


> *OH LOE! Whens the wake? Lol.*


the wake is at 7 tonite  alls welcome ( bring ya own beer ) lots of it pmsl 

rite im deffo going now toodelooss x x


----------



## Guest

thanks hunni, ive just went through them all, now my index finger has a twitch lol

mazzi xx

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* pmsl, i think the twitch is catching  its a bit like that song, dont break my heart my achy breaky heart should change it to finger, pmsl, *


----------



## Guest

the wake is at 7 tonite alls welcome ( bring ya own beer ) lots of it pmsl 


dont forget the sarnies 


mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

may have to go on visions and see what to wear to heal it  ive noticed muscles there that arent in the other one, im finger building 

mazzi xx

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*oh yea hope theres plenty of nibbles as well, pmsl x *


----------



## Guest

Would we have to sing?????at the wake? as im out of tune at the moment 

mazzi xx

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## gillieworm

aahhh poor Loe loosing a young un.... and after your prawns did so well pmsl


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Haha, i cant sing either lol

Mmmm my fave is egg mayonaise in vaul a vonts yum yum without
the horrid cress pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Haha, i cant sing either lol
> 
> Mmmm my fave is egg mayonaise in vaul a vonts yum yum without
> the horrid cress pmsl.*


mines scrambling on la la la 
mazzi xx

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons help!!!! i have a pink egg thats going to die if its not clicked on please her guys


----------



## Fade to Grey

my hands are sticky from spray mount


----------



## Fade to Grey

Snot Ball is an adult now


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> Snot Ball is an adult now


 love the name

mazzi xx

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons help!!!! i have a pink egg thats going to die if its not clicked on please her guys


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Errr i hate to ask! Fadey what the heck is Spray Mount? The mind boggles pmsl*

Ive just noticed my red drag is a male yippee!


----------



## Selk67U2

> Errr i hate to ask! Fadey what the heck is Spray Mount? The mind boggles pmsl


*Trust you, gutter mind, hahaha. It's stuff you use to stick pikkies onto card ect*


----------



## Guest

I wondered what that was also, and i had the most dirtiest thought  how can you tell if they are male or female draggies? sorry bit dumb at times 

mazzi xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*afternoon wendy did ya like the text,  eggs clicked AGAIN!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Selk67U2

*You have to wait for them to frow a bit Maz, then it tells you what sex they are*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

mazzi said:


> I wondered what that was also, and i had the most dirtiest thought  how can you tell if they are male or female draggies? sorry bit dumb at times
> 
> mazzi xx


*ur not blond by any chance pmsl, *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Helloooooo Linda, what text ?*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *Helloooooo Linda, what text ?*


*turn ya bloody mobile on i sent ya loads pmsl, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Why aint me little redy on me scroll yet?*


----------



## Selk67U2

*It is on you cheeky mare. I've not had any texts today*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *It is on you cheeky mare. I've not had any texts today*


*OMG i sent u loads today and yesturday  i wonder whos getting them instead of you, pmsl, x*


----------



## Guest

Done my afternoon clicking  and i still cant name my adults


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Now who's being Blonde pmsl.......

Jem you have to try and think of a name that no one else has, or
it wont let you name it! It will just dissappear lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

> OMG i sent u loads today and yesturday i wonder whos getting them instead of you, pmsl, x


*I had a couple last night, but nothing today, lol

Oooo, Jem your blue spotty has a crack*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Now who's being Blonde pmsl.......
> 
> Jem you have to try and think of a name that no one else has, or
> it wont let you name it! It will just dissappear lol.*


Oh  God i have my moments


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *I had a couple last night, but nothing today, lol
> 
> Oooo, Jem your blue spotty has a crack*




Wahoo bring on the babies


----------



## Guest

I've just killed a rare egg by accident  Oh my breeding programme is now is shatters


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Clicked on em all lol

Drat I missed out on a paper dragon again lol! They sure went quick that time!*


----------



## Selk67U2

> I've just killed a rare egg by accident Oh my breeding programme is now is shatters


*OMGHow did you manage that Jem*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *OMGHow did you manage that Jem*


I pressed a button


----------



## Ladywiccana

* I bet it was the red button pmsl. Oh Jem hehe you make me laff you do!*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * I bet it was the red button pmsl. Oh Jem hehe you make me laff you do!*


Im sure its the weather, im really not like this normally


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Hey you, that was my excuse lol., It's too flaming hot for me tho i'm melting away hehe.*


----------



## carol

to hot, cant wait until we get the thunder


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I know what you mean Carol lol im melting here *


----------



## carol

same here, you drink and as soon as you do it comes rushing out again lol lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*We ought to sit by the fridge on a porta potti pmsl.*


----------



## carol

cant just got filled up with dog food both of them 
would have been good as they are both big chest freezers
we could of had one each, put the pc in and tv, get really comfy lol lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lol hehe good one carol.

Buggar buggar and triple buggar! Just missed the egg slot as i 
was answering an upsetting post buggar.*


----------



## bee112

lol i've got a pink egg!


----------



## Ladywiccana

bee112 said:


> lol i've got a pink egg!




hehe good going then! I keep missing the specials i do!
I've clicked on a chicken egg but it had gone (buggar) 
also cliced on the paper egg but it had gone (buggar)

PMSL


----------



## carol

oh dear i forgot anyway wouldnt let me have any more if i wanted lol lol


----------



## carol

bee112 said:


> lol i've got a pink egg!


good on you

yeah all the good ones go fast


----------



## bee112

I kept trying to get one with strange markings but wasnt quick enough.. so settled for a pink one!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*all clicked again for yas all  *


----------



## carol

bee112 said:


> I kept trying to get one with strange markings but wasnt quick enough.. so settled for a pink one!


yeah i had to try loads of times before i got some


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Whats the best way to click through the eggs?
I go from scroll to cave, obviously not the best route, but dont know to any 
other lol.
I think i'm gonna switch me pc of a bit its gone very thundery here lol.*


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *Whats the best way to click through the eggs?
> I go from scroll to cave, obviously not the best route, but dont know to any
> other lol.
> I think i'm gonna switch me pc of a bit its gone very thundery here lol.*


i click a egg then go to the cave and keep pushing refresh until a egg comes that i want


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> i click a egg then go to the cave and keep pushing refresh until a egg comes that i want


Same here x


----------



## Guest

Right i've done the evening clicking session 
Come on peeps i need my eggs to hatch get those fingers clicking


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*my fingers getting a blister on it with all this clicking  pmsl *


----------



## bee112

LOL

do we still need to click the adult dragons?


----------



## Fade to Grey

bee112 said:


> LOL
> 
> do we still need to click the adult dragons?


Nope


----------



## Guest

im going to have night mares about clicking dragon eggs and dragons 


mazzi x please use my scroll and click my eggs, the pink one needs help, cheers guys xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Fade to Grey said:


> Nope


*i thought we still had to click the ones that has hatched,  no wonder my fingers got blisters pmsl, *


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *i thought we still had to click the ones that has hatched,  no wonder my fingers got blisters pmsl, *


What you dont have to click the ones that have hatched? so my little ones dont need to be clicked at all? i can put my new eggies on instead???

mazzixx


----------



## Ladywiccana

mazzi said:


> What you dont have to click the ones that have hatched? so my little ones dont need to be clicked at all? i can put my new eggies on instead???
> 
> mazzixx


*No mate you still have to click the baby dragons to help them grow up hehe! Cos they get wings and stuff when they grow up and thats how you
tell what sex they are!*


----------



## Guest

okay thank you for that. ive been clicking all like a mad person  can you click the ones in the scroll aswell? as ive been doing that also to help the eggs in there?

mazzi xx
Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL no you cant click them hehe, only if your cursor turns into a hand then you can click away to your hearts content lol.*


----------



## Guest

I need order then as i have 4 eggs in there that need clicking 

mazzi xx

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## Guest

sorted  ive put the 4 eggs on "Visions" and baby drags here, 


mazzi xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I need to know how to get my gorgeous big red male onto me scroll so i can breed from them lol. Please help haha.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*havnt got a clue, i was the 1st 1 to mate them but i went in to my scroll and did it,*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Ok it was on the hour, whos nicked all the bloody eggs already, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well i just went to do me 10pm slot for me 5mins stint egg watching,and there wasnt a single one to be had!*


----------



## Guest

mine have hatched yay


----------



## Selk67U2

*No, don't think they put any out this time, cause I was on waiting too, lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Perhaps we is too quick for em pmsl.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Where is everyone tonight ?*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Think this weather and all the clicking wore us
all out and theyve gone to bed lol. Exactly where me going now! Nite all.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, nite, nite*


----------



## tashi

Selk67U2 said:


> *Where is everyone tonight ?*


I'm here now


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Julie*


----------



## tashi

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Julie*


Hi how are you???


----------



## Selk67U2

*Not too bad thanks, struggling a bit with our Autistic son & the holidays *


----------



## tashi

Selk67U2 said:


> *Not too bad thanks, struggling a bit with our Autistic son & the holidays *


not easy I guess do you get any respite or help through the holiday periods???


----------



## Selk67U2

*No, sadly not, you have to fight for bloody everything, then you don't get half of it*


----------



## gillieworm

Yey I finally have some adult dragons... just really struggling to find some more eggs!

The 2 abandoned I found are finally cracking.... please keep clicking


----------



## Guest

is it me????????? my little green drag had pink eyes earlier!!!! maybe hes asleep  please click them for me guys, done all my clicking for today, will start again tommorow for you all.


mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

Done all my evening clicking 
Im fed up with waiting for mine to grow up


----------



## clueless

Jem85 said:


> Done all my evening clicking
> Im fed up with waiting for mine to grow up


Aaaw Hopefully they will grow up overnight for ya


----------



## Guest

couldnt sleep so clicked on all eggs and drags, also as i had to many eggs etc i couldnt get a nice red one that had been abandoned 

please click on my baby drags to help them grow, its hard workk having lots of babies to look after 

mazzi xx i also have eggs in my scroll if thats possible to click them also .


----------



## clueless

All eggs and hatchlings clicked I got a hatchling born with wings woopee Mazzi I cannot click your eggs in scroll, you need to put the link on


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*morning all been clicking again *


----------



## tashi

Right I got a new one and I think it will now work LOL so please click my little blue one - thankyou


----------



## Selk67U2

*Morning Dragon Gang Just doing the clicking, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*i did it all earlier *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*does any one know how i get the dead eggs out of my scroll  iv been into actions and i cant do anything *


----------



## Selk67U2

*I had 3 on mine for a couple of weeks, then a few days ago they were just gone I think every so often all the dead eggs are removed*


----------



## tashi

I just found some more YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*i keep looking but there never any in there *


----------



## Guest

morning guys

mazzi xxx


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> All eggs and hatchlings clicked I got a hatchling born with wings woopee Mazzi I cannot click your eggs in scroll, you need to put the link on


i have another pink baby drag, hope this is the link, it was quite late last night when i went egg and dragon clicking 
mazzi xx

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## tashi

There are three waiting for owners now


----------



## Guest

ive got 2 new ones


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Morning All dragon lovers hehe. My family are growing up now!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*yep there all looking good, *


----------



## Guest

Good morning all, 
Well as clueless predicted my 2 headed grew up last night into a fully fledged adult wahoo 
Done all my morning clicking xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*I love your red dragon Karen
All you need is a boy 2 headed one now Jem, lol

Where's Loe today, anyone seen her ?*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Im getting  now i keep missing the new eggs *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Join the club Linda, there's no decent ones on there either*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Thanks wend! My red is a male yippee if only i could get him on me scroll i'd be well away lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, strange, how come he's not on there I bred 2 of my dragons about an hour ago and have had no eggs*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Can you all click on this egg pleeeese, it's gonna die in 2 days if it don't hatch*


----------



## Fade to Grey

every ones drags are looking good


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi ya Fadey, how ya doing ? Your Dragons are doing well
I just made the Turquoise one bigger to see what it looks like close up, lol*


----------



## Fade to Grey

Hey Selk, I'm well thanks, how're you today?

is that one of your other drags?


----------



## Guest

I have just missed a yellow egg with purple and blue spots on it someone had abandoned it!
How peeved am i? lol
Clicked everyones for my afternoon run lol x


----------



## Fade to Grey

i just got two blue ones with white bits on


----------



## Selk67U2

> Hey Selk, I'm well thanks, how're you today?
> 
> is that one of your other drags?


*Not bad, bit bored to be honest, lol. I hate holidays I can't just get on & do stuff.
Yea thats my adult Turquoise one, lol*



> I have just missed a yellow egg with purple and blue spots on it someone had abandoned it!
> How peeved am i? lol


*Aww thats a shame Jem I'd love to know how they snatch them up so quick*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Not bad, bit bored to be honest, lol. I hate holidays I can't just get on & do stuff.
> Yea thats my adult Turquoise one, lol*
> 
> *Aww thats a shame Jem I'd love to know how they snatch them up so quick*


If you look at the bottom of the dragon cave page hun u see how many people are on that 1 page the most i've seen is 200 so its a surprise any of us have eggs at that rate


----------



## carol

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi ya Fadey, how ya doing ? Your Dragons are doing well
> I just made the Turquoise one bigger to see what it looks like close up, lol*


ohhhh thats nice now his grown


----------



## Fade to Grey

what i was trying to say mum is that i have two blue ones with white bits on too
i almost got a paper drag but i have too many eggs apparently


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Drat to the weather pmsl. I had to switch of for the 1pm slot due to thunder and lightning storm keep switching the leky off! Never mind 2pm on its way hehe.
I keep missing the paper ones fadey, i click on em and it says dragon already taken!
I really dont know how people get em so darn fast pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

How long does it take for your drags to grow up??? 

mazzi xx please click on baby drags


----------



## carol

Jem85 said:


> I have just missed a yellow egg with purple and blue spots on it someone had abandoned it!
> How peeved am i? lol
> Clicked everyones for my afternoon run lol x


oh i hate that when it happens


----------



## Ladywiccana

mazzi said:


> How long does it take for your drags to grow up???
> 
> mazzi xx please click on baby drags


*You dont do anything with em, just w8 for folks to click on em as thats
what makes em grow up!*


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *You dont do anything with em, just w8 for folks to click on em as thats
> what makes em grow up!*


oh you got a red male dragon i got 2 females, do you want one of the codes then you might be able to breed them ????????

wonder if it would work it like a on loan thing shame if you cant

we could all have a swap day


----------



## Rraa

how do you get the dragons? I have been to the cave a few times but am always told there are none to be found ...


----------



## Guest

think ya have to be there spot on the hour for eggs to be there


----------



## Fade to Grey

Rraa said:


> how do you get the dragons? I have been to the cave a few times but am always told there are none to be found ...


GO NOW!

On the hour every hour 

GOODLUCK


----------



## Guest

they are all gone dammit, ive clicked everyone today


----------



## carol

should be some now


----------



## carol

if not keep clicking refresh button some should pop up


----------



## Rraa

Thanks - have got one - now how do I upload the image for clicking on ....


----------



## Guest

Rraa said:


> Thanks - have got one - now how do I upload the image for clicking on ....


It should say on your scroll get code copy n paste the tiny code into your signiture box then preview it just to make sure its right if it is click save xx


----------



## griffpan

Hello peeps

Been missing, the dragons kidnapped me  
There's loads been going on here, so i'm clicking like mad again


----------



## carol

griffpan said:


> Hello peeps
> 
> Been missing, the dragons kidnapped me
> There's loads been going on here, so i'm clicking like mad again


how did you get away LOL


----------



## Guest

griffpan said:


> Hello peeps
> 
> Been missing, the dragons kidnapped me
> There's loads been going on here, so i'm clicking like mad again


glad ya got away ive clicked urs


----------



## Rraa

Doesn't seem to be working for me. Have tried to paste the code into my sig but it only says "invalid file". I shall keep trying. Sorry - being a bit of a numpty at the moment.


----------



## Fade to Grey

Rraa said:


> Doesn't seem to be working for me. Have tried to paste the code into my sig but it only says "invalid file". I shall keep trying. Sorry - being a bit of a numpty at the moment.


use the very bottom link


----------



## Guest

please remember mine please

mazzi xx


----------



## Rraa

Yes, tried that - it doesn't seem to want to upload to my sig tho. I have tried pasting with square brackets and without square brackets. Not sure what to do now. Best go away now and have a little think about it ....

Will be clicking on others' eggs to help them grow.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I have to use the third one down i think you have to try all of them until you find the right link for the egg lol.*


----------



## Fade to Grey

Rraa said:


> Yes, tried that - it doesn't seem to want to upload to my sig tho. I have tried pasting with square brackets and without square brackets. Not sure what to do now. Best go away now and have a little think about it ....
> 
> Will be clicking on others' eggs to help them grow.


you could just post this link Dragon Cave - Viewing Dragon
its your egg with out the rest of the code


----------



## griffpan

carol said:


> how did you get away LOL


i fed em loads of prawns and they loved em that much they let me go, buttt they're gonna be after Loe's prawnie drags now


----------



## carol

lol lol hope they get away from them horrid dragons


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Fadey you greedy girl  how many eggs and dragons u got on my forum no wonder i cant never find any  you have them all, pmsl,  *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Afternoon Dragon Gang just got back from shopping at Asda & picking my son up from school, it's turned into another hot sunny day here
Hey Paula, I see you got a Loe Chicken egg, haha*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hey Paula! How the heck did you manage to get that chicken egg? Thats what i wanna know hehe.*


----------



## Fade to Grey

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Fadey you greedy girl  how many eggs and dragons u got on my forum no wonder i cant never find any  you have them all, pmsl,  *


lmao i only get eggs when mine have grown up, and i go on alot of forums so i get lots of clicks


----------



## Ladywiccana

*How can i put my adults on my scroll so that i can put my new eggs on please?*


----------



## Fade to Grey

ladywiccana said:


> *How can i put my adults on my scroll so that i can put my new eggs on please?*


they're already on the scrollyou just take to code off your sig


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ah thanks Fadey, will av a go later hehe.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Bugger it i missed them again  some one beat me to it,*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Eh What it's only just going 4pm get ready rottie hehe!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*there all gone already,*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Buggar me they flew out the nest quick lol.

I missed out on 3 specials as well NOT FAIR I TELL YOU pmsl.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*What is going on, eggs were on until 4.03, then that was it, all gone I'm still fed up that I bred my dragons and got no eggs from them*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*so how many did u get this time???*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yep everyone i clicked on was gone already how annoying!

Perhaps his count was low selk pmsl.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl i got 4 new ones but can only put 3 on here, so there all in my forum  so make sure u click them 4 me wendy, please *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*someone abandond the white one his Mother: Patrillise
Father: Tamaranth aawww bless it i will look after it for who ever it was threw it away, *


----------



## Selk67U2

> Perhaps his count was low selk pmsl.


*PMSL, well something was low, lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hehe I thought that was the most tactfull way of putting it this time of day lol.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Eeeeeeeeeeek  Fadey i've buggard it! PMSL ive lost me gorgeous red boy drag! lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

> Hehe I thought that was the most tactfull way of putting it this time of day lol.


*Haha, yea*



> Eeeeeeeeeeek Fadey i've buggard it! PMSL ive lost me gorgeous red boy drag! lol.


*Oh No!!! Poor Dragon!*


----------



## griffpan

Selk you getting ready for the 5 o clock eggs there 

Might have a look round meself


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, yea, but my stupid internet keeps playing up and jamming*


----------



## griffpan

Must be catchin coz i've had problems with the internet all day and now we've got a mega storm as well  Those eggs will be ours Selk


----------



## Selk67U2

*I want a little chicken, lol*


----------



## Selk67U2

*OMG!! They all gone already!! I clicked on 3 rare ones and they'd all gone!!!*


----------



## griffpan

Drat i'm not having any luck, just managed to get a plain white one


----------



## Selk67U2

*I did'nt get any*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*iv got some new eggs that need clicking please  iv been clicking  *


----------



## Guest

clicked eggs lol dont forget mne guy help then grow 

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

I have sat here and timed when sets of eggs appear its every 6mins, from 4pm till 7pm lol im so sad 


mazzi xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

mazzi said:


> I have sat here and timed when sets of eggs appear its every 6mins, from 4pm till 7pm lol im so sad
> 
> mazzi xx


*pmsl, u need to get out more love  and i thought i was sad  *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I've clicked your babys mazzi!
I'm in mourning for big red *


----------



## leanne

right ok ive got a hatchling LOL now wot do i do??


----------



## Selk67U2

> I have sat here and timed when sets of eggs appear its every 6mins, from 4pm till 7pm lol im so sad


*OMG, that is so funny Maz PMSL, I nearly fell off my chair with laughing then*


----------



## Selk67U2

> right ok ive got a hatchling LOL now wot do i do??


*Nothing Leanne, you have to make sure it gets enough clicks now to become an adult, CONGRATS by the way*


----------



## leanne

Selk67U2 said:


> *Nothing Leanne, you have to make sure it gets enough clicks now to become an adult, CONGRATS by the way*


thanks for that

now everyone plz click on it lol its the only 1 i got left LOL


----------



## Selk67U2

*You're welcome You can name your baby by the way, just go into Actions next to your dragon and the name your dragon, make sure it's something unusual though, lol*


----------



## Fade to Grey

i tried to name my orange adult and hatchling blue/green one and it said the ink disappears


----------



## Selk67U2

*That means that you have to think of another name cause someone else has that one*


----------



## Fade to Grey

oh some one named their dragon pufffff?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*lol Puff the magic dragon lives by the sea...........*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *I've clicked your babys mazzi!
> I'm in mourning for big red *


Thanx for clicking my lot, im so sorry to hear that you have lost Red, he was on here at 3.30am last night because i saw him, can they run away at all?

sorry im sad and dumb lol

mazzi xx


----------



## Debbie

Clickerty click for all eggs and babys


----------



## Guest

clicky clicky


----------



## FluffyB

ok this looks like fun.... but the link wont load anything??!!


----------



## Guest

lol im still clicking lol, just missed some eggs, done babies aswell guys for you

mazzi xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Mazzi i dont think hes ran away, ive lobbed him into the airwaves somehow, trying to put him on me scroll to make room for new eggs! And stop saying sorry and your sad, cos if you are we all are pmsl.
Just enjoy the fun like i know you are hehe.*


----------



## Guest

so you sent him into cyber space for a Byte to eat then PMSL, well ive done my clicking for a while, 

mazzi xx


----------



## FluffyB

how do i start out with the dragon thing?? please someone


----------



## griffpan

2 of my dragon descriptions have been rejected  one said liked rolling in snot and the other like flambe, i dunno what the drgon world is coming to


----------



## griffpan

FluffyB said:


> how do i start out with the dragon thing?? please someone


Click on somebodys dragon or egg and then click on get your own. you have to register and then you can take an egg.
when you get one you can get the code and put it in your siggy's and also start a scroll of your own dragon/egg family 

The other dragonites will be able to tell you more but this might help a bit


----------



## FluffyB

ok clicked on a selection of the ones in peoples sigs and get page can not be found......


----------



## griffpan

Try clicking this Dragon Cave - Enter the Cave

or typing the address in your address bar, see if that works


----------



## FluffyB

nope still nothing! booo


----------



## griffpan

Hmm dunno why thats happening, do you have a pop up blocker or some sort of firewall maybe blocking it? Thats the only thing i can think off at the mo


----------



## FluffyB

going to have a fettle tried it in firefox and internet exploiter and no joy


----------



## griffpan

I've just tried it in firefox and it worked, i'll put my thinking cap on 
One thing you could try is when you type the address in the addy bar press enter and ctrl at the same time, this can override (sometimes) a popup blocker.


----------



## Guest

theres loads of eggs on and abandon ones, but wont let me have anymore just yet lol


mazzi xx please click baby drags for me guys, clicking over for me tonight lol nite all xxx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Oooohhh mazzi my friend it looks like you were rite! It's 6mins to 10 and eggs on so it is every 6 mins then lol.
I think they think we avin too many on here now maybe pmsl.*


----------



## griffpan

Do ya reckon we're dragon obsessed  we need a help/therapy session noooo not for having the dragons but on how to get the special ones  

I can't have anymore eggs i've got to many


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Bugga bugga bugga and bugga missed em again! How quick are some folk on here pmsl.

Hey paula we could start a Dragon Therapy group up hehe.*

Let me just add, it seems our mate Mazzi was right! They come on every 6mins hehe!


----------



## griffpan

6 mins gooood  
yes dragon therapy group it has a ring to it (of flames )

right i'm of to bed to dragon dream  Ohh talking of deams last night i dreamt we had a badger walking like a human on the top of our drive and where my car is usually parked a unicorn. do you reckon this dream means i'm not totally sane  
nitey nite peeps


----------



## Guest

griffpan said:


> 6 mins gooood
> yes dragon therapy group it has a ring to it (of flames )
> 
> right i'm of to bed to dragon dream  Ohh talking of deams last night i dreamt we had a badger walking like a human on the top of our drive and where my car is usually parked a unicorn. do you reckon this dream means i'm not totally sane
> nitey nite peeps


yes lol........


----------



## FluffyB

got it working now....... just need to pinch one


----------



## Guest

Mine are cracking now wahoo lol xx


----------



## Guest

FluffyB said:


> got it working now....... just need to pinch one


They are released on the hour or just before hun so go go go


----------



## clueless

Jem watch your middle egg, its soft


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Jem watch your middle egg, its soft


Oh just marvellous does that mean its gonna die?


----------



## clueless

Jem85 said:


> Oh just marvellous does that mean its gonna die?


Go to scroll then actions and hide it for a day or two


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun x


----------



## clueless

Jem85 said:


> Thanks hun x


No Probs it should be okay soon


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> No Probs it should be okay soon


Wahoo


----------



## carol

Jem85 said:


> Wahoo


i had some do that 
hide them and then they hatch, well seems like it to me


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*ooooh carol all ur eggs are hatching x all clicked *


----------



## FluffyB

snagged one!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well done fluffy i have clicked it for ya *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yippee look what i managed to get lol.*


----------



## bee112

yay I have 2 babies!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well done Bee! I managed to get a double coloured egg, which i think means it's gonna be a double headed dragon hehe.*


----------



## Debbie

Clickerty click - some lovely babies being born


----------



## FluffyB

its going to be an excrutiating wait for this to happen isn't it lol


----------



## bee112

I can never get the multicoloured ones!

I've clicked on every ones eggs and babies


----------



## Guest

I've done everyone's so please be kind and return the favour 
Oh dont worry about the one in the fog it's hiding as its a bit ill


----------



## FluffyB

click click clickety click lol


----------



## Fade to Grey

i love you tiny red dragon deb


----------



## Debbie

Fade to Grey said:


> i love you tiny red dragon deb


LOL hes so little - dont think you can breed with them tho 
Pity we cannot give them to who we want - I dont want to abandon any unless I know they going to a good home......how sad is that PMSL


----------



## griffpan

OMG Debbie i'm like that  I killed an egg and abandoned a couple and i felt soooo evil


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*theres loads of eggs, but wont let me have any more says iv got enough *


----------



## Guest

Thats coz your greedy Rottie like me 

please help them grow and my other eggs

mazzi xx


----------



## griffpan

Lynn i've just been told that as well,


----------



## Fade to Grey

Debbie said:


> LOL hes so little - dont think you can breed with them tho
> Pity we cannot give them to who we want - I dont want to abandon any unless I know they going to a good home......how sad is that PMSL


I abandoned a blue one, i wanted another stone one.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*no im not greedy, its coz i forgot my bloody password and cant get into my scroll  pmsl *


----------



## FluffyB

argh this is addictive!!!! I've done sweet FA at work today!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

FluffyB said:


> argh this is addictive!!!! I've done sweet FA at work today!


*pmsl, ur not on p a u g i hope u wont earn any money like that *


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Well there werent many on that time lol only saw 6!
*


----------



## Guest

How long does it take for them to grow to Adults,?

mazzixx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*It depends on how many clicks they get! I've just clicked em all my fingers aching now lol.*


----------



## Fade to Grey

you got a bright orange dotty one!

I WANT ONE!


----------



## tashi

How sad are we LOL


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I was lucky for a change it let me av it i'm well appy *


----------



## FluffyB

i'm being called a sat act on several other forums now lol


----------



## Fade to Grey

tashi said:


> How sad are we LOL


we're not sad. just have too much time on our hands


----------



## tashi

Fade to Grey said:


> we're not sad. just have too much time on our hands


I wish LOL not got enough time these days will be glad when the summer show season is over  (wont really )


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I agree its time on our hands not sad pmsl.*


----------



## Fade to Grey

tashi said:


> I wish LOL not got enough time these days will be glad when the summer show season is over  (wont really )


yeah it's about now i start to hate shows. its gets really tedious


----------



## tashi

Fade to Grey said:


> yeah it's about now i start to hate shows. its gets really tedious


you are right there fadie and YET we still keep going and to be honest if I do miss one to have a break then I am bored and wanting to be there


----------



## Fade to Grey

tashi said:


> you are right there fadie and YET we still keep going and to be honest if I do miss one to have a break then I am bored and wanting to be there


same it gives ya something to do, rather than staying at home watching tv or doing something else that ruins my health (I mean eating fry ups)


----------



## Ladywiccana

How ever daft this dragon thing is, i happen to find it relaxing and taking some of the stress away pmsl.


----------



## Fade to Grey

aww we have new antianxiety drugs... in the from of pixles


----------



## Ladywiccana

Fade to Grey said:


> aww we have new antianxiety drugs... in the from of pixles


*lol oh fadey hehe.*


----------



## griffpan

tashi said:


> How sad are we LOL


Nooo it's errr.....team building  



ladywiccana said:


> *I was lucky for a change it let me av it i'm well appy *


Look at your eggs, how lucky are you matey


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*I am so peed off, i have on my forum 4 adult dragons, but there not in my scroll  has anyone else this problem, where the hell they gone *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Thanks Paula hehe Not b4 time i had some special eggies pmsl. Im quite appy with my lot now! I think they knew i was in mourning for big red he went to dragon heaven pmsl.

Yes Lynn i had that happen to me too! I tried putting 2 of my adults onto my scroll and now i've lost em both and big red was a lovely male too! Boo hoo!*


----------



## FluffyB

I may have had a little time to kill this afternoon.....


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well they went at the speed of light again pmsl. I missed a paper one again! lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl, its ok guys  iv found me dragons,  i 4got i had two accounts,

but i also 4got my lil orange egg he needs lots of clicks b4 tomorrow as he will die *


----------



## tashi

can you all click on mine as well please specially my little dragon cos the vines are taking over him


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

tashi said:


> can you all click on mine as well please specially my little dragon cos the vines are taking over him


*pmsl, were ur ears burning tashi, was just talking about u. *


----------



## tashi

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl, were ur ears burning tashi, was just talking about u. *


what I done


----------



## Guest

please remember to click my babies for me please

mazzi xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

mazzi said:


> please remember to click my babies for me please
> 
> mazzi xx


*now how can we 4get to click them *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

tashi said:


> what I done


*nothing yet lovey was missing ya,  make sure u click the orange one he only got till frid, he mite die  *


----------



## Fade to Grey

i'm clickety clicking mad now.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl i had to read that 2 times fadey, thought it said mad cow, lol, *


----------



## FluffyB

I cant get the site to load again, rubbish bloody pcs!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*FLuffy whoever you are your name made me laugh and think about the movie Happy Feet pmsl.

I've clicked em for ya folks.*


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *now how can we 4get to click them *


thanks guys, i mean i do the night shift lol

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

Well my blue spotty has 47 clicks on it and still hasn't hatched! It has more clicks than some of my adults


----------



## Fade to Grey

FluffyB said:


> I cant get the site to load again, rubbish bloody pcs!


where'd you get the incubator thingy from?


----------



## FluffyB

I did it in photoshop, idea from the dragon forum


----------



## Fade to Grey

cool can you click individual eggs or no?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Think cluey knows where you can get em from, I couldnt work em out needless to say lol.*


----------



## Fade to Grey

ladywiccana said:


> *Think cluey knows where you can get em from, I couldnt work em out needless to say lol.*


yeah im a bit stupid when it comes to technology


----------



## FluffyB

No its just a picture and links to my scroll!


----------



## Guest

FluffyB said:


> No its just a picture and links to my scroll!


u fitted 4 in there


----------



## FluffyB

I copied the images onto a background... jazzed it up a bit and hey presto


----------



## griffpan

Hiya

If you go to this thread on the dragon forum Dragon Cave Forum -> Incubators? How do I get one?

Or this one on the incubator forum http://incubators.forumsvibe.com/

It gives more info, the incubator forum has been on a go slow though for me so be warned


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Thanks for that paula, gotta nip out now for beer lol, be back in a while hehe.*


----------



## griffpan

Hmm a beer sounds good, might get one meself, it's all humid like here at the mo so it'd cool me down....ok any excuse


----------



## carol

wine for me then


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Ooooooh Carol wheres your eggys gone?

Back with not beer but best thing ever lol for me Scrumpy Jack premium ice cold too yum yum hehe.*


----------



## carol

they got soft shells so i hide them for a while, if not they die


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Has anyone had one of the eggs that said gives of a beautful glow? IF so what they like? Ha ha nosey aint i pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

It still hasn't piggin hatched


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> It still hasn't piggin hatched


*I've Piggin clicked em again for you pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *I've Piggin clicked em again for you pmsl.*


You have the yellow one i wanted


----------



## Guest

good evening all


----------



## FluffyB

I'd click if i could get to the stuffin site! cant even see peoples eggs on here!!


----------



## carol

oh some take ages one of mine did


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Ooooooh Fluffy you is in a sea of mist haha.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

claire said:


> good evening all


* Good eveing claire, hows the gang tonite then?*


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> You have the yellow one i wanted


Wanna swap 4 your blue & white one then lol.


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * Good eveing claire, hows the gang tonite then?*


great thanks all sleeping and NO coughing so might get some sleep tonight they had me up a 4am this morning, hows u?


----------



## Guest

I do the night shift on the eggies and drags as OH doesnt get home from work till 3am so i wait till hes home, as i do his dinner then,

mazzi xx


----------



## FluffyB

ladywiccana said:


> * Ooooooh Fluffy you is in a sea of mist haha.*


eh???? i hope ya dont mean they've all gone!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

FluffyB said:


> eh???? i hope ya dont mean they've all gone!!


*PMSL Hehe, you is rite funny hehe. No dragons, mist get it lol. I dont know where theyve gone, but one of mine went the same way lol.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

claire said:


> great thanks all sleeping and NO coughing so might get some sleep tonight they had me up a 4am this morning, hows u?


*Good thanks, apart from being tired all the time hehe, think the mini heatwave drained me! Glad they getting a little better!*


----------



## FluffyB

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL Hehe, you is rite funny hehe. No dragons, mist get it lol. I dont know where theyve gone, but one of mine went the same way lol.*


I haven't been able to get the website to load since this afternoon.... so i dont know what state they are in!


----------



## Ladywiccana

FluffyB said:


> I haven't been able to get the website to load since this afternoon.... so i dont know what state they are in!


*I wonder why it wont let you in? Very strange that.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> Wanna swap 4 your blue & white one then lol.


Which blue n white one i have 3?


----------



## FluffyB

on edge of giving up, asked about it over on the dragon cave forum and nothing has worked  just get network time out all the time!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Have you tried rebooting everything?*


----------



## Guest

FluffyB said:


> on edge of giving up, asked about it over on the dragon cave forum and nothing has worked  just get network time out all the time!


clear your cookies n history that may help hun xx


----------



## FluffyB

all rebooted, all cleared, firewall settings lowered (briefly) etc etc


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Which blue n white one i have 3?


Hehe cheeky mary and after my 1st special eggy too hehe.


----------



## Ladywiccana

FluffyB said:


> all rebooted, all cleared, firewall settings lowered (briefly) etc etc


*How about trying to enter the site via one of our links on here?*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> Hehe cheeky mary and after my 1st special eggy too hehe.


I have the dark blue one or a light blue one i think lol  Go on you no u want to lol


----------



## FluffyB

I cant even see your eggs on screen here the hotlinked imaged wont even display


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Sorry then i'm at a loss now!*


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> I have the dark blue one or a light blue one i think lol  Go on you no u want to lol


*Suits you sir! Suits me sir hehe i'll have the one on show then please lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Suits you sir! Suits me sir hehe i'll have the one on show then please lol.*


Tell you what as ur yellow is better than mine u can have both  Now how do we swap? lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Tell you what as ur yellow is better than mine u can have both  Now how do we swap? lol


*Haha in your dreams girl its my booty pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Haha in your dreams girl its my booty pmsl.*


lol i knew u'd say that


----------



## Guest

This may sound dumb, but can you swop Drags and eggs? or do you have to abandon them? 

mazzi xx please click my babies thank you.


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> lol i knew u'd say that










*hehe now look what weve started lol.*


----------



## Guest

Well my little dark blue has hatched but is very poorly apparently so im hiding him aswell as my other i hope it works


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *hehe now look what weve started lol.*


I blame u lol


----------



## FluffyB

woohoo I can see my brood today 
sadly that means I'm at work!


----------



## tashi

FluffyB said:


> woohoo I can see my brood today
> sadly that means I'm at work!


when you click on them though it takes you to your scroll and one of them is dead and two cant be found


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*morning all iv been clicking away *


----------



## FluffyB

yeah I've hidden 2 as they had too many views on day 1 and have soft shells
one I killed lol just to see what happened!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Fluffy how could you hehe, careful how many you finish off, it could burn your scroll.*


----------



## FluffyB

wont ever do it again! promise 
but these things have to be tried dont they lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*They do indeed and i think everyons tried it lol *


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> I blame u lol


*Nooooooooooo not so lol.

I've clicked em all again"*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*no nor me, althou i did abandand one of my eggs, but that was to help some one get their 1st, coz they could never get any,  so that was my good deed done,  all clicked *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I lost my big red boy by trying to put him on my scroll and now he is in the airwaves somewhere, lost forever lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl, someone nicked him *


----------



## FluffyB

ohh rotties your cracks are growing!


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl, someone nicked him *


*PMSL Can they do that? If so i wanna know how hehe*


----------



## Guest

Well my two are again out of the fog but will probably have to go back in later today, they both seem very sickly so i dont think i've got good breeding stock at all. The will be at the vets on monday for all the relevant tests!


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Well my two are again out of the fog but will probably have to go back in later today, they both seem very sickly so i dont think i've got good breeding stock at all. The will be at the vets on monday for all the relevant tests!


*Imagine the vets bills*


----------



## gillieworm

Loving the yellow spotted egg lady.... can't wait to see it hatch.

I've clicked everyones....... the dragon population is definitely growing LOL


----------



## Ladywiccana

gillieworm said:


> Loving the yellow spotted egg lady.... can't wait to see it hatch.
> 
> I've clicked everyones....... the dragon population is definitely growing LOL


*Why thank you Gillie hehe, Took me ages to nab it tho! I kept clicking and they kept saying dragon taken! It says it looks like it doesnt belong and that the egg is heavier than the others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not sure what to make of that lol.*


----------



## Guest

im on daily clickin duties


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Me an all Claire pmsl. Talk about let your fingers do the walkin hehe, when i woke up this morning my finger was still attached to me mouse pmsl*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Me an all Claire pmsl. Talk about let your fingers do the walkin hehe, when i woke up this morning my finger was still attached to me mouse pmsl*


lol i just realise my dragons have grown up lol look at them beauties


----------



## Ladywiccana

*They were beauties  Have you put one back on your scroll? I like the one you have left hehe.* Oh it looks like youve replaced em all pmsl


----------



## Fade to Grey

i just bred my adult blue one out of the blue and white egg with my orange and got another blue and white egg, so i abandoned it cos i already have 2 eggs


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hehe what are we like eh! I keep missing out on the paper drags tho!*


----------



## Fade to Grey

its only 15 mins til egg time... gawd im getting one today


----------



## Ladywiccana

Fade to Grey said:


> its only 15 mins til egg time... gawd im getting one today


*Ah but Fadey one of our great new members, Mazzi said they come on every 6mins cos she timed em, and guess what she was right! Thats how i managed to get me spotty egg! So from the hour every 6mins unless theyve changed it again of course lol.*


----------



## gillieworm

Got more eggs but can't fit all on my sig.

To stop my babies dieing can I make a plea that you all click on my scroll and help me out  Thanks guys.

I keep clicking everyone elses too


----------



## FluffyB

believe eggs are every 5 minutes (says that on the DC forum)

home from work and cant access again ARRGGHHHHH


----------



## Debbie

OMG look at my red one PMSL Look at its boots!!!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*aaawwww bless hes soooooooo cute debbie and for your birthday too!*


----------



## FluffyB

yay its let me in! I'll get clickety clicking


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*afternoon all,  iv just done the clicking again 4 ya all, *


----------



## FluffyB

ohh one of yours hatched  cute!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* OMG thats the 3rd orange one now i mite get rid of him and try for another colour *


----------



## FluffyB

lol i'd just like to see some cracks soon!!

im too impatient for this


----------



## tashi

Arent we all cant wait to see what happens with 'eggbertnobacon' bless him


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Did you get that thingy after 10posts fluffy?*


----------



## FluffyB

got my 1st crack yeeha!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

FluffyB said:


> got my 1st crack yeeha!!


*PMSL Congratulations mate welcome aboard hehe.*


----------



## carol

evening all 
been clicking mad lol lol


----------



## Guest

Done all my evening clicking please return the favour n dont forget the ones on my link


----------



## Guest

oh Jem ur spotty egg has hatched...look at him lol.

The stange egg in my sig is no longa known as a rare now, its got just one *R* so its not rare


----------



## carol

oh baloo is so cute


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> oh Jem ur spotty egg has hatched...look at him lol.
> 
> The stange egg in my sig is no longa known as a rare now, its got just one *R* so its not rare


How do u know that its not rare anymore hun?xx


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> oh baloo is so cute


I am trying to use name that no-one else has lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hey Jem i think mine mite be a heavy dino lol they can play together pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Hey Jem i think mine mite be a heavy dino lol they can play together pmsl.*


Im dead curious about what ur yellow one is


----------



## carol

yeah nice name.

me to cant wait to see what this yellow spoty is like


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lol, i just ad a msg from yellow spotty said egg, and he said he needs loads of clicks, but dont make him come out to soon! lol.

I cant w8 either hehe.
of to watch the soaps now!*


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> How do u know that its not rare anymore hun?xx


ive got a lil website showing u rare and normals...not all dragons are there but alot are...but the thing is it gives u pictures of the eggs...sayings of the egg ( which is handy if ur afta grabbing a rare ) and it shows u what they look like as they grow so its a bit of a spoiler if u dont wanna know wat ya drag is gonna look like untill u see it grow for yaself.

if u want the site i can pm it to u ?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> ive got a lil website showing u rare and normals...not all dragons are there but alot are...but the thing is it gives u pictures of the eggs...sayings of the egg ( which is handy if ur afta grabbing a rare ) and it shows u what they look like as they grow so its a bit of a spoiler if u dont wanna know wat ya drag is gonna look like untill u see it grow for yaself.
> 
> if u want the site i can pm it to u ?


oh please huni xxx


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> ive got a lil website showing u rare and normals...not all dragons are there but alot are...but the thing is it gives u pictures of the eggs...sayings of the egg ( which is handy if ur afta grabbing a rare ) and it shows u what they look like as they grow so its a bit of a spoiler if u dont wanna know wat ya drag is gonna look like untill u see it grow for yaself.
> 
> if u want the site i can pm it to u ?


then it takes the fun out of it


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> then it takes the fun out of it


True....but i am so inpatiant i ad to ave a look lol...but i still enjoy meself coz its the getting em and looking afta them ext i like aswell lol.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Evening Dragon gang I finally managed to get on here for a bit. Still having major probs with my internet though*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Evening Dragon gang I finally managed to get on here for a bit. Still having major probs with my internet though*


evening selk...awww bloody internet providers


----------



## Guest

Hi all, ill be clicking away for you all later tonight, chat soon 

mazzi xxx please click my babies thanx


----------



## FluffyB

ohh lots of cracking going on but soft shells so have tucked some away


----------



## Ladywiccana

*What are these soft shells? I think the internet has gone dragon crazy lol.*


----------



## carol

yeah some time mines so slow


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I cant abandon any more eggs yet hehe!*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Bk, again, lol. Had to pop out for half an hour. Hey Karen how did you get the gold egg, you jammy mare, *


----------



## Guest

OMG Draygor has grown ahhhhhhhhh bless him, hes becoming a big boy now, well i hope hes a boy ill be doing the nite shift for all you guys, as im up till 3am waiting for hubby to come home from work, as he has his dinner then.

mazzix xx


----------



## Guest

Bloody heck i think Draygor is a runt PMSL oops sorry guys 


mazzi xx


----------



## Fade to Grey

evening all, anyone got any new eggies?


----------



## Guest

mazzi said:


> Bloody heck i think Draygor is a runt PMSL oops sorry guys
> 
> mazzi xx


pmsl..he is kinda teenie lol.


Fade to Grey said:


> evening all, anyone got any new eggies?


no not yet...i see a metalic egg but i refreshed to quick and lost it lol grrrrr


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> pmsl..he is kinda teenie lol.
> 
> no not yet...i see a metalic egg but i refreshed to quick and lost it lol grrrrr


damn, i keep gettin the blue and white ones. i'be abandoned three today


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> damn, i keep gettin the blue and white ones. i'be abandoned three today


if i got payed a pound for the amount of eggs ive abandoned ild be a rich bleeda lol.


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> if i got payed a pound for the amount of eggs ive abandoned ild be a rich bleeda lol.


lmao i managed to sucessful breed today too. orange with blue/white drag and got a blooming blue/white egg which got abandoned


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> lmao i managed to sucessful breed today too. orange with blue/white drag and got a blooming blue/white egg which got abandoned


ooooooooo i cant breed yet i keep getting blooming females lol.
lol did u abandon it?


----------



## Guest

good evenin all


----------



## Fade to Grey

Eolabeo said:


> ooooooooo i cant breed yet i keep getting blooming females lol.
> lol did u abandon it?


yeah i already have 2 of those eggs well one now i abandoned one of those two too


----------



## tashi

hope you had the relevant tests done on your dragons


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> hope you had the relevant tests done on your dragons


i bet not


----------



## carol

i just did abandon one gonna see if can get a strange colour one


----------



## Fade to Grey

tashi said:


> hope you had the relevant tests done on your dragons


LMAO, I'm in it for the money


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> good evenin all


evening claire  and all


----------



## Fade to Grey

carol said:


> i just did abandon one gonna see if can get a strange colour one


what colour egg did you get the black drag?


----------



## tashi

Fade to Grey said:


> LMAO, I'm in it for the money


you byb you


----------



## carol

nope. my beauti and yippeeeeee just had a egg, it green gonna abandon it i want a strange colour one


----------



## Fade to Grey

tashi said:


> you byb you


I think i'm learning the error of my ways the RSPD are threatening to take them away


----------



## tashi

Fade to Grey said:


> I think i'm learning the error of my ways the RSPD are threatening to take them away


and so they should


----------



## Guest

i just found meself a boy abandoned starange egg dragon...i hope we can breed from these sort or he's a gonna lol.


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> i just found meself a boy abandoned starange egg dragon...i hope we can breed from these sort or he's a gonna lol.


just been on and nothing


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> just been on and nothing


yer theve add aload of s**t ones....the 2 decent ones ive seen ive refreshed to quick and missed em lol.

i named my new boy


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> yer theve add aload of s**t ones....the 2 decent ones ive seen ive refreshed to quick and missed em lol.
> 
> i named my new boy


I've heard that somewhere before LOL


----------



## Guest

LMFAO  now ya telling 

gonna go..Ethels crying for me downstairs....she wants cuddles from me lol...mite come bk later if not toodelooos all. xx


----------



## carol

good name you put


----------



## Guest

Well my blue one has hatched BUT is again sick so has had to go into hiding  My little tiny baloo refuses to grow up, my white egg is ill so is in hiding and my red egg refuses to hatch 
Dear god im clearly going nowhere with my breeding program 

Its a good job its not real otherwise i'd give it up as a bad job lol


----------



## Guest

I have done the night feed guys for you all, please remember mine 

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

mazzi said:


> I have done the night feed guys for you all, please remember mine
> 
> mazzi xx


Just done them huni xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well me fingers now aching with all the clicking of the new eggs and dragons, but they are all looking good  jem i love ur lil dragon thing, he is so cute  *


----------



## FluffyB

been a clicking all excited mine are on their way


----------



## tashi

all clicked and sorted


----------



## tashi

Eggbertnobacon grew up so I have him on my scroll and replaced him with an abandoned egg


----------



## Guest

good morning all


----------



## tashi

morning claire


----------



## Guest

howz u....


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> howz u....


fine thanks got wet feeding the animals but now drying out again


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> fine thanks got wet feeding the animals but now drying out again


i got caught in a down pour yesterday with both the kids which was fun lol, tilly didnt understand what was happening


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> i got caught in a down pour yesterday with both the kids which was fun lol, tilly didnt understand what was happening


aww bless her weather dont know what it it wants to do


----------



## FluffyB

last day in my crappy old job today.....

hmmmm should i actually do any work?


----------



## Guest

FluffyB said:


> last day in my crappy old job today.....
> 
> hmmmm should i actually do any work?


i was having this conversation with barney this mornin he has got another job if he passes his medical on saturday n he was saying if he passes he aint doin no work next week at all lol

all clicked


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> i was having this conversation with barney this mornin he has got another job if he passes his medical on saturday n he was saying if he passes he aint doin no work next week at all lol
> 
> all clicked


What is he going to do (or hope to do)


----------



## tashi

FluffyB said:


> last day in my crappy old job today.....
> 
> hmmmm should i actually do any work?


What are you moving from and to????


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> What is he going to do (or hope to do)


hopefuly he is going to stagecoach to be a bus driver, he gotta pass his medical and pcv test


----------



## FluffyB

leaving this stinking boring as hell office job to go work ina motorcycle dealership (my dream job  )


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> hopefuly he is going to stagecoach to be a bus driver, he gotta pass his medical and pcv test


OMG then I can call him Blakey lol


----------



## Guest

FluffyB said:


> leaving this stinking boring as hell office job to go work ina motorcycle dealership (my dream job  )


congratulations, i bet ya glad its ya last day! i hate office work


tashi said:


> OMG then I can call him Blakey lol


lol, he will be pleased about that


----------



## Ladywiccana

*haha, nice one tash hehe. Congrats Barney!*


----------



## Debbie

Clickerty click


----------



## Guest

Good morning all everyone's has been clicked please return the favour


----------



## leanne

i think i need another one i only got 1 left LOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*iv done the afternoon clicking  *


----------



## carol

been clicking mad


----------



## Fade to Grey

Hi All! :d:d


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Afternoon all! . Yes Selk I was lucky getting me gold eggy! I'd missed it a few times b4 tho! And keep missin the metallic one 2.

Leanne hun you need to get collecting eggies lol.
I have too many at the min so gotta wait until i can abandon a couple, naughty dragon mommy hehe.*


----------



## Guest

clickin all afternoon too


----------



## carol

me too i nearly got a metallic one just missed it


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I just missed out on the chicken egg and the metallic egg grrrrrrrrrrrr hehe.*


----------



## Guest

allo all, just gonna do some clicking lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*That may just deserve some rep if ive got some left hehe.*


----------



## carol

be back later


----------



## Guest

god my wrist aches lol....ive clicked all and noticed it grew jems prawn lol.

my arm will be the size of arnold shwarzennegers be4 long pmsl


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Dragon Gang Managed to get on the internet for now. Still waiting for bloody BT to sort out the problems
How's all the eggs & hatchlings doing ?*


----------



## Guest

hi selk...fine thx  and wow wtf is that pink thing lol...looks impressive 

i fed it fruit lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*didnt u no loe, where u been its the new in thing to dragons pmsl, *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, Thanks Loe. It's a different type of dragon egg, lol*


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *didnt u no loe, where u been its the new in thing to dragons pmsl, *





Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, Thanks Loe. It's a different type of dragon egg, lol*


oooooooooo well i say  are they a simalar thing like the othas? do they grow up ect??? and breed lol?

ps...i fed ur thingy a stuffed sprite rottie lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Eolabeo said:


> oooooooooo well i say  are they a simalar thing like the othas? do they grow up ect??? and breed lol?


*pmsl aint got a clue love  but will have fun in finding out, *


----------



## Guest

welll in that case i may well invest in one later ron lol.

gonna go tidy downstairs and wash the floor from dog dribble  

see yas all lata


----------



## Guest

I Am Testing As On Some Of My Post The Drags Have Gone, They have shown up now, i want to abandon an egg but its telling me i cannt as i have not had it long enough???

Mazzi


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*never mind testing hunni get clicking and feeding please, pmsl, x*


----------



## Guest

fed it for you Lyn, this scroll wont let me abandon an egg ive just got, i got a red one that i want to keep and the same multi coloured one that 2 i already got, think ill blow it up if i cannt abandon it soon, i want a yellow one lol 

mazzi xx


----------



## griffpan

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Dragon Gang Managed to get on the internet for now. Still waiting for bloody BT to sort out the problems
> How's all the eggs & hatchlings doing ?*


aww Selk i've had internet probs as well for nearly 2 days, coz of work being done on our bt line, bloody pests  what do you reckon that we set the dragons on em 
Anyway hope everyones ok, all drags/eggs clicked i've got a blinkin chicken


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

mazzi said:


> fed it for you Lyn, this scroll wont let me abandon an egg ive just got, i got a red one that i want to keep and the same multi coloured one that 2 i already got, think ill blow it up if i cannt abandon it soon, i want a yellow one lol
> 
> mazzi xx


*lol ur so nasty y cant u abandon it????*


----------



## Guest

Well all my eggs n hatchlings are ill except these 2 BUT i have got one of those wierd things in a jar to make up for it 
I think the principle is the same so please feed it like u would my eggs  xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

lol all fed for ya jem xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ok wtf who name me blue drag? Cos I aint *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Ok wtf who name me blue drag? Cos I aint *


I thought only the owner could name them?xx


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> lol all fed for ya jem xx


Thanks hun i've done urs xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Ok wtf who name me blue drag? Cos I aint *


*pmsl hahahahahaha  it wasnt me!!!!!!!!*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Ok wtf who name me blue drag? Cos I aint *


  aww maybe one of your other dragons   pmsl


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl hahahahahaha  it wasnt me!!!!!!!!*


*I know it wasnt you hehe, i'm gonna get the sniffer
eggs out now! lol. NOT FAIR PEOPLE I TELL YOU PMSL*

*I certainly wouldn't have named her bloody Gent Delabor. I wouldnt have been able to think that one up!
Me think me av me suspects hehe, i've a good mind to hide goldie lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Just a thought, I joined that dragon thingy site, do you think someone from there knows how to do it?*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Just a thought, I joined that dragon thingy site, do you think someone from there knows how to do it?*


*lol nothing suprises me these days, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Me thinks me gonna do me miss marple impression and figure out how it was done lol. Then i might have a go too! lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Me thinks me gonna do me miss marple impression and figure out how it was done lol. Then i might have a go too! lol.*


*if ya find out let us in on the secret we can all be at it then lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *if ya find out let us in on the secret we can all be at it then lol*


PMSL HAHA


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*just had another clicking session  *


----------



## carol

i got one of those jar thingys 
what are they for????


----------



## Selk67U2

*I think the jar dragon site has gone down can't get in at all and everyones jars have gone*


----------



## Fade to Grey

whats jar dragon?


----------



## Guest

well ive got 2 new red eggs, but just couldnt abandon one i had so i had to destroy it, i know but it was doing my head in...not a red one, but the 2 coloured one. I am so bad.....


mazzi xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well done Mazzi! You were right it actually says on the dragon site, that the eggs are released every hour on the hour, but then they are only releasing 3eggs every 5mins!*


----------



## Guest

just doin the evenings clicking shift


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well the tubes are back  but theres an error on the site and they cant be fed *


----------



## Guest

I've got rid of my tube 
Im so fed with waiting for them all to hatch


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well looks like they will all die now anyways coz the site has crashed  oh well still got me eggs, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Another one bites the dust hehe. Shame tho i'll go av a look see.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Nope the sites fine if it's the right one i'm looking at!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

everytime i click on the tubes i get this up,

Return to index page 
General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Table './valenth_forums/phpbb_sessions' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed [144]

An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
Please notify the board administrator or webmaster: [email protected]

Powered by phpBB © 2000, 2002, 2005, 2007 phpBB Group


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*best u feed me tubes if u can get on there then please, *


----------



## Selk67U2

*I still can't get in it, it says the site has crashed*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *I still can't get in it, it says the site has crashed*


*evening wendy, so its not me  u cant feed the tubes either,*


----------



## Selk67U2

*No, it won't let you do anything, something must be very wrong with it.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *No, it won't let you do anything, something must be very wrong with it.*


*
ye been funny all day now gone off altogether *


----------



## gillieworm

Think i'm gonna end up with some dead uns, just not getting the clicks in 

Whats the other thing that people now have in their sigs? Just get an error if I click on them


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Is this the dragon cave site your on about?*


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Is this the dragon cave site your on about?*


No the new one with the jars


----------



## gillieworm

tashi said:


> No the new one with the jars


ooohhh whats the jars all about?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ah thanks tash! Yep its saying fatal error on site or something like that!*


----------



## Selk67U2

*They are Dragon eggs in jars Gillie but the site has crashed*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*What a shame eh! Maybe it got popular overnight and it got too much for whoever the site belongs too!*


----------



## tashi

If any of you want a sneak preview as to what comes out of the jars look here NeoItems.net: Valenth Adoptables


----------



## Ladywiccana

*The same thing happening there as well tash!*

My mistake do you have to join to see them? Cos they are white squares with red x's


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*wow they r better than the egg dragons i hope the site comes back up soon *


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *The same thing happening there as well tash!*
> 
> My mistake do you have to join to see them? Cos they are white squares with red x's


No I havent joined


----------



## tashi

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *wow they r better than the egg dragons i hope the site comes back up soon *


arent they cute


----------



## carol

tashi said:


> If any of you want a sneak preview as to what comes out of the jars look here NeoItems.net: Valenth Adoptables


oh wow they are nicer than the dragons


----------



## Ladywiccana

*It wont let me in any of em, except i can still view the scroll. Very strange indeed!*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh wow thanks for that Julie, they're sooo cute I hope mine live long enough to hatch out, lol.*


----------



## carol

what can you do when it says your dragon seems sick hasnt eaten and not moving much??????????


----------



## carol

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh wow thanks for that Julie, they're sooo cute I hope mine live long enough to hatch out, lol.*


i see the sites still down


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Typical, just cos i was gonna stay online all night pmsl clicking away hehe.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea, sadly it is Carol
Haha Karen, you have to find something elkse to do now, lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I can never seem to win lol wend haha. I always seem to miss the slot when everyone comes online late cos i cant keep me peepers open lol.*


----------



## Guest

Has anyone else found that every egg u pick up its got a soft shell?
All my recent ones have soft shells


----------



## Ladywiccana

*It may be to do with the site being down Jem*


----------



## Selk67U2

> I can never seem to win lol wend haha. I always seem to miss the slot when everyone comes online late cos i cant keep me peepers open lol.


*Haha, i'm onlu up late cause it's the hols, lol*


> Has anyone else found that every egg u pick up its got a soft shell?
> All my recent ones have soft shells


*No Jem, mine have been fine....so far*


----------



## Guest

I will do the night shift of feed for you all guys, 

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> Has anyone else found that every egg u pick up its got a soft shell?
> All my recent ones have soft shells


yep i picked a chicki egg up last nite on my otha account and that ad soft shell so its hidden already


----------



## Selk67U2

*another chick egg Loe, lol. You'll have enough for a farm next, lol.*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *another chick egg Loe, lol. You'll have enough for a farm next, lol.*


PMSL i know  free range are my chickies


----------



## Selk67U2

*PMSL *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Prawnetta is lovely Loe, where is your chicken by the way...not the new one, the grown up one ?*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Prawnetta is lovely Loe, where is your chicken by the way...not the new one, the grown up one ?*


he is in my otha scroll i ave lol...


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, hahaha, so you have 2, lol*


----------



## Guest

yip imma greedy effer lol  

going ta me pit now, ave a good nites kipsey selk  cya tomoz


----------



## Guest

night chat soon

mazzi xx please click babies thank you.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Right iv given them all a click this morning  im off out for the day now, have fun, and play nicely *


----------



## carol

been clicking away.

i take it the jar sites still down


----------



## tashi

carol said:


> been clicking away.
> 
> i take it the jar sites still down


Certainly looks that way Carol  have emailed them but no reply but bet they are getting hundreds of mails


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Morning all *


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Morning all *


Morning


----------



## Guest

Good morning all, its wet n windy n just generally pants  So looks like im egg hunting all day lol 
Done all your egg's


----------



## Guest

I have a metallic yellow egg wahoo


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Give it up girl lets see it pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Give it up girl lets see it pmsl *


Gotta wait till the hatchlings get a bit bigger than i'll share it with you lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hehe, cant w8 i wondered whod got it i missed out on one of those 3 times lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Hehe, cant w8 i wondered whod got it i missed out on one of those 3 times lol.*


They seem to be throwing out a bit more variety which is good


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Is your metallic egg red & white spotted? lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Is your metallic egg red & white spotted? lol.*


lol nope its the yellow one n it grows to be a gold dragon


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Is your metallic egg red & white spotted? lol.*


no it is gold you can see it if you go on her scroll


----------



## Debbie

Clickerty click - some lovely babies


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> no it is gold you can see it if you go on her scroll


*Hehe thanks tash, it wasnt there earlier lol.*


----------



## FluffyB

been clicking c'mon babys time to get out!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*You dont want em to hatch to early Fluffy, they can die you know!
All good things come to those who wait! Hehe.







*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*As you can see me avin trouble gettin me noggin round this lot PMSL.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *You dont want em to hatch to early Fluffy, they can die you know!
> All good things come to those who wait! Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh how'd u get that n what do u do with it? lol


----------



## Fade to Grey

afternoon all


----------



## Guest

afta noon fadey 

sorry but im off to clean out the rats  poooweyyyy 

then im gonna sort out the washing  and sort my room out...looks like a bombs hit it, its unreal how things acumalate aint it lol.

cya all laters gata's


----------



## FluffyB

3.7 days left so must be nearing hatching time

(note to self never breed animals I have no patience for this!)


----------



## Debbie

Yayyyyy I have a baby


----------



## Fade to Grey

you bred?????


----------



## Ladywiccana

*According to scroll yes she has lol. well done keep it up lol *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*As promised earlier here is the new website!

Welcome to The Dragon's Cave Fansite!

Enjoy!*
HEHE NOT SURE IF ANY GOOD BUT THINK ITS LINKED TO THE DRAGON CAVE FORUM!


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *As promised earlier here is the new website!
> 
> Welcome to The Dragon's Cave Fansite!
> 
> Enjoy!*
> HEHE NOT SURE IF ANY GOOD BUT THINK ITS LINKED TO THE DRAGON CAVE FORUM!


I did try it but dear god thats complicated so i've given up on it lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> I did try it but dear god thats complicated so i've given up on it lol


*PMSL Snap hehe i thought these eggs was bad enuf but that is down rite silly hehe. bet my neice and nephew would know how to do it tho lol.*


----------



## Guest

jsut got in from work n im on clicking duties now lots of little cute babies popping up


----------



## carol

Debbie said:


> Yayyyyy I have a baby


congrate's


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *According to scroll yes she has lol. well done keep it up lol *


isee your gold spot hasnt come out yet


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*evening all,  just did some clicking  how come the jar sites still down  me jar dragons will die soon if i dont get them fed *


----------



## Ladywiccana

carol said:


> isee your gold spot hasnt come out yet


* Obviously not been clicked enuf as he! Gotta be a male being slow PMSL.*


----------



## carol

mind you i had one that took ages to come out


----------



## griffpan

My clicking duties have begun for the day 
Hmm i can see more patterned eggs about as well on here, you lucky things gettin em


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I cant even remember who started this dragon madness lol.*


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *I cant even remember who started this dragon madness lol.*


no nor me


----------



## tashi

it wasnt me lol


----------



## Guest

I've done my evening clicking please return the favour


----------



## carol

yes will do
been clicking since been on


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I've just done me evening round and every egg and dragons look great hehe.*


----------



## 3 red dogs

Houston, we have a problem

some bugger buried me dragons!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

3 red dogs said:


> Houston, we have a problem
> 
> some bugger buried me dragons!!!


*PMSL..........And wasnt it you? Well some bugga named one of mine 
for me!*

Ooooooh look another 2 headed dragon! Well talk about being 2 faced pmsl


----------



## carol

someone must of got the code to the dragon.??????

ive had one appearing on my scroll


----------



## Ladywiccana

carol said:


> someone must of got the code to the dragon.??????
> 
> ive had one appearing on my scroll


*What someone actually gave you a dragon? lol i wouldnt mind that lol.
Oh look at me lil cute baby hehe thanks clickers anom hehe.*


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Houston, we have a problem
> 
> some bugger buried me dragons!!!


ur a bad daddy...u left ur eggs to fend for themselfs and look wat appened  dead 

ohhh i feel sick...think it was abit of iffy steak i ate earlier   think im gonna go now and puke me ring up.


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> ur a bad daddy...u left ur eggs to fend for themselfs and look wat appened  dead
> 
> ohhh i feel sick...think it was abit of iffy steak i ate earlier   think im gonna go now and puke me ring up.


*EEeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwky Loe hehe, hope you is ok mate!*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *EEeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwky Loe hehe, hope you is ok mate!*


i still want ya little dragon


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> i still want ya little dragon


*Cavy if I knew how to do it i would lol. I've joined the dragon cave forum,
if you think this clicking egg malarky is hard you wanna go look on there! Pmsl, it does me head in lol.*
Dragon Cave - Viewing ladywiccana's Dragons


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Cavy if I knew how to do it i would lol. I've joined the dragon cave forum,
> if you think this clicking egg malarky is hard you wanna go look on there! Pmsl, it does me head in lol.*


i have bin on and year it did my head in as well..
I WANT A READY MADE CUTE ONE LIKE YOURS


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I've named em cavy pmsl. You watch it be a male now lol.*
Dragon Cave - Viewing ladywiccana's Dragons


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *I've named em cavy pmsl. You watch it be a male now lol.*
> Dragon Cave - Viewing ladywiccana's Dragons


no way it is to cute to be a male-glad you called her cavy lol
dont you think mens bits are ugly..


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> no way it is to cute to be a male-glad you called her cavy lol
> dont you think mens bits are ugly..


*Pmsl, dont you lead me down that road lol, I dont think much to doggies bits either! You can gaurantee that ozzies is always out when he sits up straigh pmsl.

Also called lil red what you said in the pm, if you click my link you will see em all.*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Pmsl, dont you lead me down that road lol, I dont think much to doggies bits either! You can gaurantee that ozzies is always out when he sits up straigh pmsl.
> 
> Also called lil red what you said in the pm, if you click my link you will see em all.*


yay just took a look i see 2 have died
well you wait cavy will grow to be big and strong lol

so do you agree mens bits are ugly..


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> yay just took a look i see 2 have died
> well you wait cavy will grow to be big and strong lol
> 
> so do you agree mens bits are ugly..


*Of course I agree, but they do have there uses pmsl *


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Of course I agree, but they do have there uses pmsl *


year when i need some new shoes lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> year when i need some new shoes lol


*PMSL hehe, im going to bed just after 12, try and snatch an egg or two haha! For whom the bell tolls eh!*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL hehe, im going to bed just after 12, try and snatch an egg or two haha! For whom the bell tolls eh!*


when you make yourself a member where do you go after that?


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> when you make yourself a member where do you go after that?


*You just click on anyones eggs or dragons and it will take you to the dragon cave entrance and when you have your first egg you will have a scroll also! Comes automatic the scroll does so thats not too complicated!

But they dish the eggs out every hour on the hour and then they give out 3 egss every 5mins, but you have to be clickety click quick to get em! Lol. Took me ages to get me lil ol dino too! Go on av ago i'll help you with it! Oh yes forgot
to say, it will say cave, scroll and logout, you have to click on cave dead on the hour and keep clickin The eggs as quick as you can until you get one!!*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *You just click on anyones eggs or dragons and it will take you to the dragon cave entrance and when you have your first egg you will have a scroll also! Comes automatic the scroll does so thats not too complicated!
> 
> But they dish the eggs out every hour on the hour and then they give out 3 egss every 5mins, but you have to be clickety click quick to get em! Lol. Took me ages to get me lil ol dino too! Go on av ago i'll help you with it! Oh yes forgot
> to say, it will say cave, scroll and logout, you have to click on cave dead on the hour and keep clickin!*


do i need be a member first?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I cant remember cav, but i would have thought so! Just av a look and see what happens!*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *I cant remember cav, but i would have thought so! Just av a look and see what happens!*


carnt find any....


----------



## Guest

They've changed the times they throw eggs out its now quarter past etc xx


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> They've changed the times they throw eggs out its now quarter past etc xx


thanks will try get one do they throw loads out..


----------



## cav

just tried get 1 missed the it...


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> thanks will try get one do they throw loads out..


Well i dont know now as they didn't throw any out then  the only thing i can think to suggest is if u have spare hour sit there clicking nd refreshing the page  x


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> Well i dont know now as they didn't throw any out then  the only thing i can think to suggest is if u have spare hour sit there clicking nd refreshing the page  x


been on for ages and as soon as i click a egg it says already taken..


----------



## Guest

it threw 3 out at 20 past x


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> been on for ages and as soon as i click a egg it says already taken..


at the bottom of the page is says how many users are online hun, there are less on in the morning


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> at the bottom of the page is says how many users are online hun, there are less on in the morning


might try in the morning some people are so greedy lol


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> might try in the morning some people are so greedy lol


Yep they definatly are lol


----------



## Selk67U2

*Morning Dragon Gang. Could'nt sleep, so have been sorting paperwork all night Decided to try & see if I could get online for a bit. Thanks everyone for keeping my Dragons going I finally have a 2 headed male I've bred him with my 2 headed female and got an egg*



> at the bottom of the page is says how many users are online hun, there are less on in the morning


*I've just been on to see if there were any eggs,(5am) there are 395 users and 2 eggs!!

If i'm not around later it's because i've been cut off again*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Morning dragon and eggy fans! 5.15  I was dead to the world then pmsl.

Me think everybody dragon mad at the min, loads of forums after the same eggs pmsl.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*morning all, still the tubes site down, im gona lose me tube dragon soon  pmsl love the kinky karen  *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *morning all, still the tubes site down, im gona lose me tube dragon soon  pmsl love the kinky karen  *


*PMSL Had a bit of help with that name didnt i  Good tho, you watch it be male now pmsl.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl, then u will have to change it to kinky kevin lol  just tell every one u mi spelt it lol, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Haha, funnily enuf one of my ex's was a Kevin pmsl..
There was loads of eggies on offer just, i missed out on a paper one tho!
But got another 2 headed one hehe!*


----------



## cav

ive got one haha ................


----------



## cav

what do i do know?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl, put the code in ur sig, *


----------



## Guest

Good morning all, done all your eggs xx


----------



## FluffyB

morning folks 
appears I have some newborns


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*iv been clicking, i do love ur baloo jem i think he is great *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Welcome to the world to Fluffyb's hatchlings! Well done!

And well done cavy pmsl.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*rite who is abusing my little white dragon, he keeps getting bruises  and i cant find them  pmsl, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Awwww Bless his little cotton socks Lynn, Wheres the big bully let me at em pmsl.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*i dont no whos doing it  but when i find out  boy oh boy will i get em pmsl *


----------



## cav

how do i paste them on my signature.......


----------



## cav

i need help with me eggs...........


----------



## cav

can anyone help me?...


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> can anyone help me?...


whats up hun? x


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> whats up hun? x


*Cavy's finally managed to get eggs HOORAY!*


----------



## cav

well i am here at long last i pinched 3 eggs lol...


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I've clickety clicked em for you cavy!  How on earth did you manage to get an eggy with a mom and dad? Was it an abandoned one?*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *I've clickety clicked em for you cavy!  How on earth did you manage to get an eggy with a mom and dad? Was it an abandoned one?*


no i put the abandoned one back?
not sure just pinched some eggs hehe...


----------



## cav

ive just pinched another and killed it to see what would happen arnt i naughty..


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> ive just pinched another and killed it to see what would happen arnt i naughty..


*Nah matey weve all done it hehe! You wait until you kill a dragon, thats really hurts lol what they wrote when it dies! Boohoo! LOL.

I keep aving a look on the dragon forum but its bloody hard to work out pmsl.*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Nah matey weve all done it hehe! You wait until you kill a dragon, thats really hurts lol what they wrote when it dies! Boohoo! LOL.
> 
> I keep aving a look on the dragon forum but its bloody hard to work out pmsl.*


year i had a look? omg


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I think from memory limit of killing eggs is 10 So dont panick hehe. And i think your dragons go on the scroll when another egg has gone away! If there is a tomb stone or dead egg i think it takes about 2wks for those to clear of your scroll to make room for some more!

Lol now whos the saddo pmsl.*


----------



## cav

how many clicks til they atch...


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *I think from memory limit of killing eggs is 10 So dont panick hehe. And i think your dragons go on the scroll when another egg has gone away! If there is a tomb stone or dead egg i think it takes about 2wks for those to clear of your scroll to make room for some more!
> 
> Lol now whos the saddo pmsl.*


look at you you dragon expert...


----------



## Ladywiccana

*God only knows the answer to that one i'm afraid lol. They dont tell you absolutely everything, cos then where would the fun be lol. I'm not giving anymore away, prob too much already hehe.*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *God only knows the answer to that one i'm afraid lol. They dont tell you absolutely everything, cos then where would the fun be lol. I'm not giving anymore away, prob too much already hehe.*


what colour egg was kinky karen from?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Gold with white spots lol. You have to be real quick tho!*
ACTUALLY COULDVE BEEN YELLOW!


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Gold with white spots lol. You have to be real quick tho!*
> ACTUALLY COULDVE BEEN YELLOW!


... i thought i would come from a gold one..
going have sunday lunch..
seeya in abit hun


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Okydoky we ad ours lovely lamb steaks yummo! Gotta do some ebay anyways speak later! *


----------



## griffpan

Yeayyy cavy your eggs have been clicked, glad you've got some 
I might take a peek in the cave in a mo and see whats on offer 

Ohh ebaying again  I've just been and bought more stuff i don't suppose i really need for the dogs


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I know hehe snap! What i'm gonna do now (famous last words) is keep what money i make in paypal till xmas and then go wild haha! Only 4 months away, frightening isnt it?*


----------



## 3 red dogs

ladywiccana said:


> *I know hehe snap! What i'm gonna do now (famous last words) is keep what money i make in paypal till xmas and then go wild haha! Only 4 months away, frightening isnt it?*


think yaself lucky hun, last week the advent calenders and xmas cards arrived at work!!! UGHH!!!


----------



## minnie

hee hee they are all grown up now look


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> hee hee they are all grown up now look


all you want now is a male to breed them


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Congrats on your lovely dragons Minnie! Well Done!*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Congrats on your lovely dragons Minnie! Well Done!*


I cant believe after all that hype over your yellow spotty its a dinosaur 
The yellow egg in my sig is a gold dragon but apparently they are hard to look after and i cant breed from them


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> think yaself lucky hun, last week the advent calenders and xmas cards arrived at work!!! UGHH!!!


*
pmsl, wot happend to ur eggs, u didnt sh$t shovel quick enough  hows the stock taking going, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> pmsl, wot happend to ur eggs, u didnt sh$t shovel quick enough  hows the stock taking going, *


some begger buried my eggs hun... and the stock taking is over .. only about 45k short, not a bad result really..lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> all you want now is a male to breed them





ladywiccana said:


> *Congrats on your lovely dragons Minnie! Well Done!*


thanks, yes where have all the men dragons gone? lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

minnie said:


> thanks, yes where have all the men dragons gone? lol


*Probably the same place as our men members on here lol.*


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Probably the same place as our men members on here lol.*


we aint got many to share have we????


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Probably the same place as our men members on here lol.*


*pmsl either down the boozer, or taking afternoon naps, lol *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> some begger buried my eggs hun... and the stock taking is over .. only about 45k short, not a bad result really..lol


* how much short,  well thats ur bonus gone out the window, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> I cant believe after all that hype over your yellow spotty its a dinosaur
> The yellow egg in my sig is a gold dragon but apparently they are hard to look after and i cant breed from them


Haha, thats what you get for taking the mick out of kinkykaren pmsl. Bound to be a male with that name lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

lmao, we don't work to a bonus system hun, we are lucky if we get a 'well done' never mind a few extra notes in the pay packet!! besides, its better then last years, we were 120k adrift.. never mind, MY garden looks good!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Buggar, missed out on the paper drag again lol.*


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> lmao, we don't work to a bonus system hun, we are lucky if we get a 'well done' never mind a few extra notes in the pay packet!! besides, its better then last years, we were 120k adrift.. never mind, MY garden looks good!!


can I ask what you do????


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

tashi said:


> can I ask what you do????


*works in a garden center, hence his lovely garden  and the company being out of pocket again pmsl,  ur garden must look wonderful, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

tashi said:


> can I ask what you do????


you can indeed hun, i work for Dobbies Garden Centre ltd, as assist Supervisor of good in.


----------



## tashi

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *works in a garden center, hence his lovely garden  and the company being out of pocket again pmsl,  ur garden must look wonderful, *


garden whats a garden look like lol with 13 dogs and a rabbit ours is not overrun with plants


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> you can indeed hun, i work for Dobbies Garden Centre ltd, as assist Supervisor of good in.


*by the sounds of the turn over, more gds go out then in pmsl,  *


----------



## minnie

oh oh oh we have a dobbies near us


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> oh oh oh we have a dobbies near us


pmsl we got 'dobbies' out the yard


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> pmsl we got 'dobbies' out the yard



a bus i was on broke down near it and we bought some random garden stuff once lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *works in a garden center, hence his lovely garden  and the company being out of pocket again pmsl,  ur garden must look wonderful, *


well this is what we started with


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> well this is what we started with
> View attachment 7688


and now the after


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*ok, so wot about now *


----------



## Guest

i keep missing that damn mitalic egg  god lately there getting snatched up fasta then ever be4 lol AHHHHHHHHHHHH makes me wanna screammm.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl i no wot u mean, every time i get one it says sorry just been taken, theres a lot of lite fingerd lot out there, u have to be bloody quick, lol *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I think the specials are becoming rare! I wonder if they release any specials out for halloween and bonfire night, i know they do at xmas lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *I think the specials are becoming rare! I wonder if they release any specials out for halloween and bonfire night, i know they do at xmas lol.*


*
pmsl,  wot is it wiv u and xmas,  u getting excited already. pmsl *


----------



## 3 red dogs

sorry for delay had to resize it

thats wat we have now


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> pmsl,  wot is it wiv u and xmas,  u getting excited already. pmsl *


*Just a big kid at heart! Always have been lol, I refuse to grow up and be
responsible pmsl.. 
Nice garden 3red dogs!*


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 7690
> 
> 
> sorry for delay had to resize it
> 
> thats wat we have now


corrr i likey that table...where u get it ?


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> corrr i likey that table...where u get it ?


its something we stock at work hun, but the suppliers website addy is

http://www.stancombestone.co.uk/showretailproducts.asp?producttype=FURNITURE&contentID=10

go have a look, its not as expensive as it looks


----------



## Guest

not bad...not bad at all...im saving that site...wen i get some spare cash i mite invest ya know.

think ill buy ma daughta one of them naked willy statues...stand it in the garden wile shes asleep sun bathing...thatll giv her a nice shock lol.


----------



## 3 red dogs

always glad to be of service to you my dearest.. i'm just here to help...lol


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> always glad to be of service to you my dearest.. i'm just here to help...lol


ok are u on drink aswell? lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

Does a one legged duck swim in circles???


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Does a one legged duck swim in circles???


LOL...can a one leg duck stand up and walk?


----------



## 3 red dogs

not if its been swimming in circles all afternoon!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> not if its been swimming in circles all afternoon!!!


LOL...it could hop ? 

the pigeons seem to do well down my town wiv 1 leg lol...i even see one pigeons leg go around like a bloody windmill as he walked...the otha leg was normal but wen he took a step on the othr leg it just went all the way around ova his back and down again...i was eating a pie at the time i see it and was on my todd...omg i so laffed...i didnt ave me cam phone to record it, it was amazing.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> LOL...it could hop ?
> 
> the pigeons seem to do well down my town wiv 1 leg lol...i even see one pigeons leg go around like a bloody windmill as he walked...the otha leg was normal but wen he took a step on the othr leg it just went all the way around ova his back and down again...i was eating a pie at the time i see it and was on my todd...omg i so laffed...i didnt ave me cam phone to record it, it was amazing.


have you ever wondered hun.. Is it just you weird things happen to, or is it a nationwide thing?? lmao


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> have you ever wondered hun.. Is it just you weird things happen to, or is it a nationwide thing?? lmao


LOL shut ya pipehole


----------



## cav

hi guys look i got some eggs...


----------



## FluffyB

boo I can't access the cave website again


----------



## cav

FluffyB said:


> boo I can't access the cave website again


why...........


----------



## carol

been clicking  now to see what those silly dragons been up to as some were ill


----------



## carol

oh good they are well again

click me too


----------



## Guest

just doin my clicking duty evening all


----------



## carol

hi not clicked your yet 
have now though lol


----------



## tashi

For any of you with the tube dragons the site is back up and running so get feeding


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yes I noticed that! I'm now gonna try and figure out how the heck to get one lol. I emailed em yesterday when the site was still down, i bet the mail box is well chocka!*


----------



## cav

hi i come on do some clickin..


----------



## tashi

The site for the tube dragons is Valenth • Adopt

I am off now go to go and do the last walkies before bed


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Done my last walkies Oz now in bed lol bless him!*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Done my last walkies Oz now in bed lol bless him!*


mine are all asleep on the sofa except rooney he is been randy with my slipper..


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> mine are all asleep on the sofa except rooney he is been randy with my slipper..


*Lol. Typical male eh? Anyways think i is now off to land of nod! Wore meself out with trying how to figure getting this tube thingy on pmsl. Goodnight mate! Just gonna av one last look around then bed night night!*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol. Typical male eh? Anyways think i is now off to land of nod! Wore meself out with trying how to figure getting this tube thingy on pmsl. Goodnight mate! Just gonna av one last look around then bed night night!*


night night..


----------



## griffpan

Just fed your egg stuffed sprite, hope it was tasty 
hmm think i'm gonna try and catch the midnight egg scrum see what i can miss 
Nitey nite


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> Just fed your egg stuffed sprite, hope it was tasty
> hmm think i'm gonna try and catch the midnight egg scrum see what i can miss
> Nitey nite


have you clicked my eggs...
my red one not had many...


----------



## griffpan

ohh matey of course your eggs have been clicked, as if i'd forget hun  lets get em hatched into baby drags


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Done some clicking, gotta go out now so will carry on l8r! Thanks for clicking me tube dragon Paula hehe! Whatever the heck it is!*


----------



## gillieworm

Morning everyone. Clicked everyones eggs and drags


----------



## Guest

Good morning all
Done your eggs and dragons  x


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Morning Jem be back later!*


----------



## sophoscar

i have an egg now...if you could kindly click it for me


----------



## cav

sophoscar said:


> i have an egg now...if you could kindly click it for me


ive clicked it....


----------



## gillieworm

sophoscar said:


> i have an egg now...if you could kindly click it for me


I've clicked


----------



## cav

gillieworm said:


> I've clicked


can you click mine pleeeeeeeeeas..


----------



## sophoscar

Thnx

I've clicked urs


----------



## cav

sophoscar said:


> Thnx
> 
> I've clicked urs


how long did it take get your egg?
it took me ages you have be so quick..


----------



## sophoscar

cavrooney said:


> how long did it take get your egg?
> it took me ages you have be so quick..


Lol..i duno must the morning, hardly noone on.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*started clicking  and the jars r up and running again so can start feeding them as well, please *


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *started clicking  and the jars r up and running again so can start feeding them as well, please *


ive just fed yours...


----------



## gillieworm

cavrooney said:


> can you click mine pleeeeeeeeeas..





rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *started clicking  and the jars r up and running again so can start feeding them as well, please *





sophoscar said:


> Lol..i duno must the morning, hardly noone on.


All clicked and fed


----------



## Guest

im on daily clickin duties


----------



## cav

ive clicked yours claire..


----------



## Ladywiccana

sophoscar said:


> i have an egg now...if you could kindly click it for me


Welcome to the creche Sophoscar hehe.


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> Welcome to the creche Sophoscar hehe.


how many days do they take to hatch.. miss expert lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL. Miss expert haha, av you seen me location lol? It took me an hour and a bloody half to work out how to get it on me sig lol, and then i went and gave it me own name pmsl.*Oh yes i aint got a clue how long


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Everyone, managed to get 5 mins to sit down and go through some threads*


----------



## Guest

i think ive clicked all now lol there is no end now, ive fed the peas or whatever they are too


----------



## Guest

I've clicked them all for u 
My gold one has got a crack in it wahoo lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh wow Jem, a spotty and a gold one you jammy mare, lol. *


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh wow Jem, a spotty and a gold one you jammy mare, lol. *


lol have u got a boy 2 headed or just girls?


----------



## Selk67U2

*3 girls and finally got my boy, lol. Now an egg from 2 of them*


----------



## griffpan

eggys & drags have been clicked peeps, oh yep and those new funky drags have been fed, ones had a stolen soul and the other a fairweather roast


----------



## Guest

well ive got a boy and i tryed to breed...they wernt aving none of it  he didnt wanna know her  he sure dont live up to his name


----------



## Selk67U2

*PMSL Loe I had 2 pairs do that to me, luckily my 2 headed ones bred though*


----------



## sophoscar

I am new to the whole thing


----------



## Ladywiccana

sophoscar said:


> I am new to the whole thing


*Just finished clickety clicking! You will soon get the hang of it sophoscar! If you need any help just ask and if we can we will lol.*


----------



## sophoscar

ladywiccana said:


> *Just finished clickety clicking! You will soon get the hang of it sophoscar! If you need any help just ask and if we can we will lol.*


Thank you very much


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hehe, you'll be fine Sophoscar, won't take you long to get used to them *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well didnt i just know it ! Pmsl I knew once i'd given it a girls name itd be a bloody male pmsl.*


----------



## sophoscar

ladywiccana said:


> *Well didnt i just know it ! Pmsl I knew once i'd given it a girls name itd be a bloody male pmsl.*


lol..should called it something like charlie


----------



## Ladywiccana

sophoscar said:


> lol..should called it something like charlie


*Ah well you see one of me other mates on here suggested it as it's her name too! Pmsl. OW eh never mind! Bet he will be wearing a pink dress 2moro lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

> Well didnt i just know it ! Pmsl I knew once i'd given it a girls name itd be a bloody male pmsl


*Hahaha, that happened with one of mine, I named it Blue Viking and it turned out to be a girl*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I keep flicking between here and the valenth site that is soooooo bloody confusing lol. Some cool stuff on there though if i can figure out how to do it!*


----------



## WoofWoof

i called mine keyroh


----------



## Selk67U2

> I keep flicking between here and the valenth site that is soooooo bloody confusing lol. Some cool stuff on there though if i can figure out how to do it!


*Haha, I can't work that site out either, lol*



> i called mine keyroh


*Haha, good name Woof*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*nor me, bloody confusing  must be me age  *


----------



## sophoscar

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *nor me, bloody confusing  must be me age  *


I can't blame age...i blame other things.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lol bless ya *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I have to put me strong glasses on to read the posts pmsl. the backgrounds too dark!*


----------



## sophoscar

ladywiccana said:


> *I have to put me strong glasses on to read the posts pmsl. the backgrounds too dark!*


Too dark..i say make ur screen brighter then.


----------



## Ladywiccana

sophoscar said:


> Too dark..i say make ur screen brighter then.


*Never thought of that lol.*


----------



## FluffyB

managed to catch a glimpse of ym dragons at work today... still cant get to the site from home tho


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*all fed and waterd AGAIN, including the jars *


----------



## Guest

all fed and watered including jars 
Oh the gold one is getting closer wahoo


----------



## carol

yep all done, 
i got a jar now as well, now the site is back up


----------



## Guest

clicky click click all pea things fed too


----------



## griffpan

Blinkin heck these dragons and eggs are better cared for than us  all done by me again as well, hate to see em go without


----------



## Debbie

Clickerty click


----------



## griffpan

Woo hoo at last got a split egg, there was a metalic and spotty one but missed those, this poor critter was abandoned


----------



## cav

oow ive got cracks keep clickin pleassssssssse..


----------



## griffpan

clicked eggs for you hun  won't be long till they're baby drags


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> clicked eggs for you hun  won't be long till they're baby drags


im dead excited lol..

how is the sun burn..


----------



## griffpan

Hee hee the sunburn is now golden brown, it was a miracle that it changed overnight   and yep i am trying to pass it off as natural  dunno what the hell it's gonna look like when i start peeling though


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> Hee hee the sunburn is now golden brown, it was a miracle that it changed overnight   and yep i am trying to pass it off as natural  dunno what the hell it's gonna look like when i start peeling though


hehe year peeling is yuk yuk..


----------



## Guest

im on morning clicking duties


----------



## sophoscar

Click Click Away!!


----------



## tashi

going to start clicking now morning all


----------



## Guest

this one aint got many days before it dies so can it get some extra clicks please


----------



## Guest

thanks all


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> thanks all


easiest way is to put a link to your scroll Claire it is actually easier to click all the dragons on the scroll


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*all clicked *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Done my morning clickety clicks lol. Hope you are all well today!*


----------



## Debbie

Click click click


----------



## Guest

I got up this morning to find my baby hatchling has passed away, causes unknown,

maz xx


----------



## sophoscar

mazzi said:


> I got up this morning to find my baby hatchling has passed away, causes unknown,
> 
> maz xx


Srry to hear that...im sure u can get another


----------



## Guest

Good morning/afternoon all my ickle dino has hatched wahoo 
Done all your egg's, dragons and pod's


----------



## cav

hi all better start clickin..


----------



## carol

mazzi said:


> I got up this morning to find my baby hatchling has passed away, causes unknown,
> 
> maz xx


oh i had one do that 
go get another one


----------



## carol

drakeco and snow drop had a baby cant wait to see what it comes out like 
its the white egg on sig


----------



## griffpan

click, click, clicked  
my o/h saw these dragons/eggs the other day and he thinks i've totally lost the plot  hasn't stopped him asking about em since though


----------



## carol

griffpan said:


> click, click, clicked
> my o/h saw these dragons/eggs the other day and he thinks i've totally lost the plot  hasn't stopped him asking about em since though


lol mm thinks there a waste of time boring sod


----------



## griffpan

carol said:


> lol mm thinks there a waste of time boring sod


 must be a man thing Carol  mine spends hours over fantasy footie....err why


----------



## carol

griffpan said:


> must be a man thing Carol  mine spends hours over fantasy footie....err why


yeah why would you want to that the million dollar question.
mine spends most of the time in the garden or greenhouse, or in the shed making a mess.

and when i go to find something as found something thats need doing i cant find it, then he take over, like i cant do it right. which proberly do the job better than him.


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> must be a man thing Carol  mine spends hours over fantasy footie....err why


*Men and balls eh *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Carol, How did you get that square box around your species tube?*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Men and balls eh *


 you know what he's just come and the first thing he's mentioned is footie  nows he wondering why i've laughed


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *Carol, How did you get that square box around your species tube?*


i used the hmtl code instead of the other code


----------



## cav

how long til i get my dragons...


----------



## griffpan

carol said:


> yeah why would you want to that the million dollar question.
> mine spends most of the time in the garden or greenhouse, or in the shed making a mess.
> and when i go to find something as found something thats need doing i cant find it, then he take over, like i cant do it right. which proberly do the job better than him.


 oh mine wouldn't spend time making a mess in the shed when he can do it in the house  also he likes tweaking his bike and he's only ridden the blinkin thing once!!


----------



## carol

cavrooney said:


> how long til i get my dragons...


that depends some come out quick some take there time about it.


----------



## cav

carol said:


> that depends some come out quick some take there time about it.


oow i just want a see a dragon..


----------



## carol

griffpan said:


> oh mine wouldn't spend time making a mess in the shed when he can do it in the house  also he likes tweaking his bike and he's only ridden the blinkin thing once!!


lol oh they have got to have their toys to play with,
if i see mm buy another tool thiny with a flaming plug on thats it im leaving lol lol 
his got loads of plastic boxes with things in and hardly uses then, i mean im still waiting to a cupboard to be finished off, and its been about a year im waiting for a chicken shed.


----------



## tashi

mine just does my head in when he is home I hope he never retires or doesnt until I am in a box cos that is where he would send me if I was still alive


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Drat and double drat i keep missing the metallic egg and paper egg lol.*


----------



## griffpan

carol said:


> lol oh they have got to have their toys to play with,
> if i see mm buy another tool thiny with a flaming plug on thats it im leaving lol lol
> his got loads of plastic boxes with things in and hardly uses then, i mean im still waiting to a cupboard to be finished off, and its been about a year im waiting for a chicken shed.


I'm sick of mine saying "this will come in handy" for stuff it hasn't for years and thats not gonna change at all 



tashi said:


> mine just does my head in when he is home I hope he never retires or doesnt until I am in a box cos that is where he would send me if I was still alive


mine works 4 on 4 off and i swear as soon as he's off i look forward to him going back 



ladywiccana said:


> *Drat and double drat i keep missing the metallic egg and paper egg lol.*


you and me both i keep seeing em, but when i click on em they've been taken  i'm gonna try really early morning one day we'll get em


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well they reckon the early bird gets the worm lol. Good luck to you hehe.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Dragon Gang, how's everyone ? Had my 7 month old Grandson all afternoon, lol, he's such a happy little lad. 
I see you got a boy 2 header Karen Any rare hatchlings today ?*


----------



## Guest

good mid afternoon all i'v just finished all my clicking for you all, if i get rsi i will have to sue u all


----------



## Ladywiccana

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Dragon Gang, how's everyone ? Had my 7 month old Grandson all afternoon, lol, he's such a happy little lad.
> I see you got a boy 2 header Karen Any rare hatchlings today ?*


Hehe pretty good job it was a male with a name like soldier blue lol, i'm drawing up his stud papers right now lol.

Hope kinky karen doesnt end up going on the other bus thru his name lol.

And wends i think we all av rsi with all this flippin clickin lol. It takes more to get the tube babies out apparantley, i have seen some at leve 500 odd and still not out the tube pmsl


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> good mid afternoon all i'v just finished all my clicking for you all, if i get rsi i will have to sue u all


*Ah so that's where that metallic looking eggy went lol. Cant w8 to see that one! Your little dino can be friends with my dino if he wants to lol.  Is that better lol.? *


----------



## Selk67U2

> Had i better rephrase that pmsl.


*Hahaha, think you better, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*ere wendy that little dragon looks a bit like a kangaroo pmsl,  all clicked, x*


----------



## tashi

love your white one rottie what colour egg did that one come from


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*hhhmmmmm  i cant remember, iv had so many eggs, but she is a real beaut aint she, OMG i went all ausie them pmsl,  xx*


----------



## carol

oh i went of a metallic one but missed it
cant wait to see what it is like


----------



## Ladywiccana

*The white ones are very cool . I wanna know what the shy egg is like ive not been quick enuf to get one yet!*


----------



## carol

my white is one of my dragons eggs.
not sure never got hold of one of them shy ones


----------



## Selk67U2

> ere wendy that little dragon looks a bit like a kangaroo pmsl, all clicked, x


*Hahaha, you should see what they look like as adults, very scarey, lol*


----------



## cav

im here to do some clickin..


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi ya Cav, how ya doing ?*


----------



## cav

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi ya Cav, how ya doing ?*


fine  glad to see a friendly pussy..
where you been hun..


----------



## Selk67U2

*Had problems with my bloody internet Think i've sorted it for now, lol Plus the bairns are on holiday, so not much time for here*


----------



## Guest

i cant get on the dragon site


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*LOL  i just did, but no bloody eggs *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, it's there, cause i'm on it now Claire, though they hav'nt released any eggs*


----------



## griffpan

I just got on but it was dead slow Claire, probably because we all want the spotty eggs


----------



## Guest

i cant even see the eggs on here


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hmmm, wonder whats happened, it must be your connection or something Claire, mines fine so far*


----------



## Guest

well im not happy lol, i cant do my evenings clicking


----------



## Guest

yay they are all back i can see them again AND my pinky has hatched


----------



## bee112

this thread has had 2000 replies!


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, did'nt even notice that Bee, lol*


----------



## Guest

lol as long as every reply if followed by a few clicks


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> I just got on but it was dead slow Claire, probably because we all want the spotty eggs


spotty eggs om my give me one ............


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, claire*


----------



## griffpan

cavrooney said:


> spotty eggs om my give me one ............


pmsl  i tell ya every time i see one and try to nab it, it's already taken  and those paper egg thingys as well


----------



## tashi

griffpan said:


> pmsl  i tell ya every time i see one and try to nab it, it's already taken  and those paper egg thingys as well


I found a paper dragon baby that had been abandoned he is in my scroll


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> pmsl  i tell ya every time i see one and try to nab it, it's already taken  and those paper egg thingys as well


oow ive not seen them but i defo bloody want one know.....


----------



## griffpan

tashi said:


> I found a paper dragon baby that had been abandoned he is in my scroll


aww poor little mite, glad he's got a home now......it should have been me


----------



## cav

tashi said:


> I found a paper dragon baby that had been abandoned he is in my scroll


lucky you..
i would have had him..


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, wow Julie, you lucky thing I love the paper prawns, lol. Only you can't breed with them*


----------



## cav

better get clickin..


----------



## carol

been clicking away like made oh what never seen a paper one


----------



## gillieworm

I've bred my first egg.... so excited lol

Please click guys and visit my scroll to help my babies grow


----------



## carol

it is good


----------



## sophoscar

I still have my egg...


Clicked all urs


----------



## cav

gillieworm said:


> I've bred my first egg.... so excited lol
> 
> Please click guys and visit my scroll to help my babies grow


wow well done...


----------



## Guest

Done the morning clicking 
Please return the favour 
Oh and my gold egg has hatched wahoo lol  xx


----------



## carol

Jem85 said:


> Done the morning clicking
> Please return the favour
> Oh and my gold egg has hatched wahoo lol  xx


looks great so shiny


----------



## Debbie

Some lovely babies been born - clickerty click


----------



## carol

loads of eggs on noone taking them


----------



## carol

whoops i got more


----------



## Rraa

How do you show the little eggs under your signature?

I have tried updating my signature and copying and pasting the URL (tiny version and all other versions one by one also) and simply got an error message. 

What have I got wrong and how can I get it right?


I have clicked on your eggs and hope they grow into nice healthy dragons.

regards


----------



## carol

i use the BBCode (for forum signatures)
i copy that and paste it on


----------



## Guest

ve given up trying atm...everytime i click they ave gone  so im gonna grow wat i ave for the min and then maybe go on a egg rampage again lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*oooh loe wot u got there  looking goooood *


----------



## cav

oow i was hoping see a baby dragon today..
come on keep clickin..


----------



## Guest

Can people click on Raaa's dragon egg scroll in her sig becoz i think shes put my dragon scroll up by mistake lol??? ive messaged her so hopfully it will be put to rites...im just checking lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Eolabeo said:


> Can people click on Raaa's dragon egg scroll in her sig becoz i think shes put my dragon scroll up by mistake lol??? ive messaged her so hopfully it will be put to rites...im just checking lol


*PMSL, i just clicked on there and urs, and both mine came up,  wotever is happening  nope its ok loe urs r ok, but raaas got mine lol*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yippee my Dino fully grown male with kinky boots and name pmsl (kinky Karen) can you change there names i hope? And Soldier Blue has grown up lovely too!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl, kinky karen is great,  i thought u mis spelt it, and should be kinky Kevin lol *


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Yippee my Dino fully grown male with kinky boots and name pmsl (kinky Karen) can you change there names i hope? And Soldier Blue has grown up lovely too!*


I hope you dont change the name,,,
I think i look rarther smart in me boots..


----------



## Guest

im doin my clicking shift


----------



## cav

i carnt believe how many abandoned eggs and dragons ive seen today..


----------



## clueless

Wow Dragons are looking Groovy. I not been on much as laptop keeps breaking down Aaaargh. I will need to now go check my Dragons and eggs as probably dead


----------



## griffpan

another clicking shifter here as well 
aww kinky karens looking fab, don't change the name though it's great 
i'm getting nowhere getting a spotty egg, gonna give up for now, well try to anyway


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> i carnt believe how many abandoned eggs and dragons ive seen today..


where do you you find abandoned dragon? in the cave?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Haha dont worry cavy, his name is here to stay! Just hope he dont start wearing pink pmsl.

Claire, it sometimes says when the eggs are on offer that there are abandoned ones and that you can take one of those instead! But it's only there when someone's abandoned an egg lol.*


----------



## cav

claire said:


> where do you you find abandoned dragon? in the cave?


year they are with the abandoned eggs in the cave but you have keep looking and have be quick as they go realy fast - happy hunting


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Haha dont worry cavy, his name is here to stay! Just hope he dont start wearing pink pmsl.
> 
> Claire, it sometimes says when the eggs are on offer that there are abandoned ones and that you can take one of those instead! But it's only there when someone's abandoned an egg lol.*


oow you had me worried for a min
i nealy got a dragon ealier but i was to slow..


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Haha dont worry cavy, his name is here to stay! Just hope he dont start wearing pink pmsl.
> 
> Claire, it sometimes says when the eggs are on offer that there are abandoned ones and that you can take one of those instead! But it's only there when someone's abandoned an egg lol.*


I see, i will keep my eyes open in future


----------



## Fade to Grey

afternoon


----------



## cav

Fade to Grey said:


> afternoon


hiyaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> afternoon


hello,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

do the eggs still come on the hour every hour?
my breeding isn't going well


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> do the eggs still come on the hour every hour?
> my breeding isn't going well


how do ya get them to breed


----------



## cav

Fade to Grey said:


> do the eggs still come on the hour every hour?
> my breeding isn't going well


they came at 2 mins past earlier-and then every 5 mins-i think it keeps changin


----------



## griffpan

Hiya 
yep still on the hour 
there was a counter thing on the egg pages earlier saying how many were nabbing eggs as well, bloody thieves


----------



## cav

Fade to Grey said:


> do the eggs still come on the hour every hour?
> my breeding isn't going well


ive just bin on eggs were their at 56 mins so in 5 should get some..


----------



## clueless

My hatchling died But I just bred my dragons and got 2 new eggs


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yes Fadey every hour on the hour! Also they release 3 every 5 mins from the hour! But not always pmsl.

Hope MM not giving you to much grief!*


----------



## griffpan

the eggs i saw were crud  couldn't resist getting another but didn't see no spotty or metalic ones sighhhhh


----------



## carol

been clicking again just got back from seeing a lovely little cocker pup, that im gonna be walking was in the house for over a hour and half  thought id better leave


----------



## Fade to Grey

i got eggies!


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> the eggs i saw were crud  couldn't resist getting another but didn't see no spotty or metalic ones sighhhhh


they had some good ones on last night but the buggers were greedy and quicker than me..


----------



## Ladywiccana

carol said:


> been clicking again just got back from seeing a lovely little cocker pup, that im gonna be walking was in the house for over a hour and half  thought id better leave


*I'dve took him home lol.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

Fade to Grey said:


> i got eggies!


*Well done Fadey, they go like bloody lightening these days!

I love that one of Loe's.*


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *I'dve took him home lol.*


he was sweet a little black and white with big baggy face.
first time owners that one reason was there for so long,


----------



## carol

carol said:


> he was sweet a little black and white with big baggy face.
> first time owners that one reason was there for so long,


bugger forgot to put the other eggs on

please click them as well


----------



## sophoscar

I thinkm ine might be hatching


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I've done me clickin stint lol. Wont be long now sophoscar hehe.

If i take me drags of now they av grown, where will they go? Will they go directly onto me scroll or will they be flying the airwaves forevermore? haha.*


----------



## carol

go have a go at the talking dogs thread i just sent it to friends


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *I've done me clickin stint lol. Wont be long now sophoscar hehe.
> 
> If i take me drags of now they av grown, where will they go? Will they go directly onto me scroll or will they be flying the airwaves forevermore? haha.*


LOL they'll be flying round here, breathing fire on norty posters  all my adults are on my scroll ready and waiting for some action


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> LOL they'll be flying round here, breathing fire on norty posters  all my adults are on my scroll ready and waiting for some action


*Hehe, gotta take oz out now but will do that later so tell your girls to look out pmsl.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*If the eggs are pasted into a message, do we have to paste em every time? And can they be clicked in a message? Thanks.


*


----------



## griffpan

LOL I'm trying that now, i've just clicked yours karen in the message  does it work with mine? i bet you do have to paste em in every message, here goes anyway


----------



## sophoscar

Mine is nearly ther


----------



## griffpan

yours is looking good sophoscar, not long now before it hatches i reckon


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> LOL I'm trying that now, i've just clicked yours karen in the message  does it work with mine? i bet you do have to paste em in every message, here goes anyway


*lol it seems to be working paula lol. Boy aint we sad (but happy) haha.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *lol it seems to be working paula lol. Boy aint we sad (but happy) haha.*


hee hee, i want mine to hatch so i can get more eggs, it's a bit stingy not being able to have more


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> hee hee, i want mine to hatch so i can get more eggs, it's a bit stingy not being able to have more


*It is! But I dare say it's expensive to have more than 4, if they cost mark i dont know how forums work in that way! lol.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *It is! But I dare say it's expensive to have more than 4, if they cost mark i dont know how forums work in that way! lol.*


never mind the cost, what about the picking up of all that baby dragon cr*p


----------



## sophoscar

Clicky clicky


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> never mind the cost, what about the picking up of all that baby dragon cr*p


*PMSL Paula I will give you a pay rise for that job lol.

And sophoscar, I keep clicking on your eggy to help it along, think they only read one click per person per day, altho not 100% on that so dont be quoting me lol.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL Paula I will give you a pay rise for that job lol.
> 
> And sophoscar, I keep clicking on your eggy to help it along, think they only read one click per person per day, altho not 100% on that so dont be quoting me lol.*


Bloody hell imagine the size of the poo bags   well they say muck for luck don't they 

thought i'd read on the dragon forum that too many repeated clicks can make your egg/dragon sick, but not sure i understood it right


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> Bloody hell imagine the size of the poo bags   well they say muck for luck don't they
> 
> thought i'd read on the dragon forum that too many repeated clicks can make your egg/dragon sick, but not sure i understood it right


I keep trying to understand this bloody valenth thingy forum give meself headache in the end lol.


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> I keep trying to understand this bloody valenth thingy forum give meself headache in the end lol.


i had a peek on that and it's harder to work out than the drags so i'm not even gonna try.....yet


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> i had a peek on that and it's harder to work out than the drags so i'm not even gonna try.....yet


*I've got me incubator but aint got a clue how to get it on here lol. OW i is now off to bed! Night folks. Have a great day 2moro whatever you end up doing!
Hope your necks better too paula! Nite nite.*


----------



## griffpan

Nitey nite have a good sleep hun  i'll just keep taking the tablets (for the neck not my state of mind )


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> Nitey nite have a good sleep hun  i'll just keep taking the tablets (for the neck not my state of mind )


*Hehe, its always hard to tear meself away from the forum lol.*


----------



## cav

clicky clicky time


----------



## griffpan

yours are gonna hatch tomorrow i reckon  then you'll be on dragon cr*p duties


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> yours are gonna hatch tomorrow i reckon  then you'll be on dragon cr*p duties


do you think they all will hatch tomorrow or just orange one-that as had most clicks


----------



## griffpan

well they all look ready, but i think some colours hatch quicker, but with a bit o luck you'll be a dragon mum tomorrow


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> well they all look ready, but i think some colours hatch quicker, but with a bit o luck you'll be a dragon mum tomorrow


well they decided pop out tonight....


----------



## Guest

think im first on the mornin clicking shift


----------



## sophoscar

Me to

Start clicking...


----------



## Guest

Ive got two new eggs all clicks appreciated please


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Morning gang! . Hope we are all well and refreshed lol.
Whats happend to 2 of cavys eggs ! Has she hid em? It says I cant find the dragon i'm looking for! lol.*


----------



## Debbie

Clickerty click


----------



## sophoscar

I clicked


----------



## Ladywiccana

*And me lol.....Wish everyone would have the links in, it would be so much easier to clickety click lol.*


----------



## sophoscar

Have done


----------



## Ladywiccana

sophoscar said:


> Have done


Thank god pmsl. See knew you were a quick learner lol.


----------



## sophoscar

ladywiccana said:


> Thank god pmsl. See knew you were a quick learner lol.


Lol..i can easily learn quick


----------



## carol

all clicked  

forgot these


----------



## cav

hi all ive took my dragons out from hidin..


----------



## carol

that blue egg is a nice colour


----------



## cav

carol said:


> that blue egg is a nice colour


year i got it last night... i like the colour


----------



## carol

cant wait until my cracked white comes out is one of my dragons baby


----------



## Fade to Grey

egggy eggy i'll be clicking


----------



## Guest

Done all my clicking 
Go on you know u want to return the favour


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> Done all my clicking
> Go on you know u want to return the favour


all clicked...


----------



## sophoscar

Me clicked all


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Done all my clicking
> Go on you know u want to return the favour


*Ooooohhhhhh Jem I like goldie can i av him lol *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*afternoon all clicked again  how we all doing today *


----------



## sophoscar

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *afternoon all clicked again  how we all doing today *


Im fine thnx..hoping my egg with hatch soon

Hows u?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

sophoscar said:


> Im fine thnx..hoping my egg with hatch soon
> 
> Hows u?


*yep im fine thanx hunni and i bet it is b4 u go out 2nite, *


----------



## sophoscar

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *yep im fine thanx hunni and i bet it is b4 u go out 2nite, *


gdgd..Lol i wont be on tonite


----------



## Ladywiccana

sophoscar said:


> gdgd..Lol i wont be on tonite


*And y not? lol im gonna try and stay up l8 tonight lol i seem to keep missing me mates haha!*


----------



## sophoscar

ladywiccana said:


> *And y not? lol im gonna try and stay up l8 tonight lol i seem to keep missing me mates haha!*


My m8s birthday...also gonna have a chat to my mates

I should be back on tomoz


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*have a great nite out *


----------



## sophoscar

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *have a great nite out *


Thanl you..i intend to aswell!!

Hope u have a nice evening in


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lucky you! Have fun! Dont to owt daft hehe!*


----------



## cav

hey guys very quiet again on here.......


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Dragon Gang Have been doing my chores Cavy, lol. Waiting for a parcel to arrive too. 
Theres lots of grown up Dragons I see, lol. Love the gold one with the red boots on haha*


----------



## cav

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Dragon Gang Have been doing my chores Cavy, lol. Waiting for a parcel to arrive too.
> Theres lots of grown up Dragons I see, lol. Love the gold one with the red boots on haha*


Year i love the gold one in the boots it is my favourite -it was named after me-take a look


----------



## griffpan

afternoon dragon gang, all have been clicked 

Cavy your a drag mummy aww, they're looking good as well


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> Year i love the gold one in the boots it is my favourite -it was named after me-take a look


* After us
And yes i like your eggs pmsl, pink for a girl and blue for a boy eh we hope lol.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Dragon Gang Have been doing my chores Cavy, lol. Waiting for a parcel to arrive too.
> Theres lots of grown up Dragons I see, lol. Love the gold one with the red boots on haha*


*Errrrrrr Selks he has to wear big red boots to make up for his name bless him pmsl.*


----------



## sophoscar

Bacl from my lunch....love the red boots


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yup he's ready to kick some butt pmsl.*


----------



## Selk67U2

> Errrrrrr Selks he has to wear big red boots to make up for his name bless him pmsl.


*Hahaha, yea, I noticed the name PMSL*


----------



## Ladywiccana

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, yea, I noticed the name PMSL*


*Oh well thatll teach me not to be hasty next time lol. But someone managed to name one of me others, so i thought i'd beat em to it! I still dont know who it was, but mertyl is on the case lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Did they, thats a bit spooky like*


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon peeps
I have clicked all your eggs etc but i've changed mine a bit so can i be a pain and get you to click my link and then do my eggs please? 
Go on you know you want to  xx


----------



## sophoscar

Jem85 said:


> Good afternoon peeps
> I have clicked all your eggs etc but i've changed mine a bit so can i be a pain and get you to click my link and then do my eggs please?
> Go on you know you want to  xx


Done

I just want mine to hatch


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Good afternoon peeps
> I have clicked all your eggs etc but i've changed mine a bit so can i be a pain and get you to click my link and then do my eggs please?
> Go on you know you want to  xx


*Done the honours for you matey lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Done the honours for you matey lol.*


Thank you huni


----------



## Guest

sophoscar said:


> Done
> 
> I just want mine to hatch


Thank you xx


----------



## griffpan

Jem85 said:


> Good afternoon peeps
> I have clicked all your eggs etc but i've changed mine a bit so can i be a pain and get you to click my link and then do my eggs please?
> Go on you know you want to  xx


done & dusted all clicked 
tried to get some new ones, i saw spotty, metal and 1 paper one but was to slow as usual


----------



## sophoscar

None left


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Glad you can get to the cave in time, i cant me pcs to slow boo hoo hehe.*


----------



## sophoscar

ladywiccana said:


> *Glad you can get to the cave in time, i cant me pcs to slow boo hoo hehe.*


U'll get one


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I have had quite a few! (eggs that is lol) So i shouldnt grumble really. Had these 2 for days but only just figured out how to safely put my drag and dino on my scroll so i can get new eggies lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*afternoon all, iv been doing the afternoon shift, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*afternoon rottie! Your tube thingy has gone green already lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *afternoon rottie! Your tube thingy has gone green already lol.*


* omg wot colour was it in the 1st place, i didnt no they changed colour *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * omg wot colour was it in the 1st place, i didnt no they changed colour *


*Lol. Its one of the 1st stages to maturing i beilieve lol. I think it takes em ages i cant wait to see what weve got tho!*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, lol, I did'nt realise that either*


----------



## carol

all dragons clicked and jars fed


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Carol
They did'nt put any eggs out this hour*


----------



## carol

making everyone wait


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, yea, most likely*


----------



## carol

i thought there was lots log in the site


----------



## Selk67U2

*Sometimes there is*


----------



## tashi

can you all click my little paper dragon he is going to die soon


----------



## griffpan

tashi said:


> can you all click my little paper dragon he is going to die soon


Clicked on him, come on you lot don't let him die, poor mite


----------



## Selk67U2

*Awww Julie, we can't have him dying, bless him. Will click now*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

tashi said:


> can you all click my little paper dragon he is going to die soon


*i have clicked him as well *


----------



## carol

ive clicked as well


----------



## tashi

thankyou all


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* my blue eggs needs lots of clicks,  its gona die tomorrow  i forgot about it, he was left in me scroll 
please every one click on it, *


----------



## tashi

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * my blue eggs needs lots of clicks,  its gona die tomorrow  i forgot about it, he was left in me scroll
> please every one click on it, *


clicked him


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

tashi said:


> clicked him


*
thanx hunni  x*


----------



## griffpan

Blueys been clicked, bless


----------



## Selk67U2

*Fancy forgetting that egg, lol. Have clicked it.*


----------



## griffpan

Look looooook what i just nabbed, my first one, yeahhhyyyyy


----------



## Fade to Grey

what colour egg did you black dragon come out of griffpan??


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> Look looooook what i just nabbed, my first one, yeahhhyyyyy


*You jammy Mary pmsl wonder what that one is then lol.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *You jammy Mary pmsl wonder what that one is then lol.*


clicked on yours hun we won't let em die 
do you reckon mine could be a dino? ohh i hope so  you know what i've lost the dragon plot haven't i


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* whats happend to the egg site its gone down *


----------



## griffpan

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * whats happend to the egg site its gone down *


Its down for maintenance and possibly new surprises apparently   dunno when it'll be back to normal though


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*omg that means my blue eggy will die now *


----------



## griffpan

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *omg that means my blue eggy will die now *


Noo it might stay alive and we can save it when it comes back on


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

griffpan said:


> Noo it might stay alive and we can save it when it comes back on


*no it only had about 5 clicks, and had to hatch within the next 6hours  *


----------



## griffpan

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *no it only had about 5 clicks, and had to hatch within the next 6hours  *


poor litte eggy  it'll be with the ones i killed then i suppose  
as you can see i'm way to addicted to the bloody things now


----------



## carol

clicked again


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Oh well look on the bright side lol itll give us a rest from clickety click lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

carol said:


> clicked again


* wot u clicked hunni the jars  theres no eggs *


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Oh well look on the bright side lol itll give us a rest from clickety click lol.*


yes but that means i have not excuse now to get out of doing work


----------



## cav

clicky clicky time....


----------



## cav

where have my eggs gone... i carnt get in either?
what is going on...


----------



## Guest

Where the hell has the site gone?


----------



## Guest

Never mind its back


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> Never mind its back


year just seen lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* still no dragon eggs site  clicked jars, *


----------



## Guest

just about to do some morning clicking before i start cleaning morning all


----------



## sophoscar

Good morning


----------



## griffpan

mornin dragoners, clicky time, nice to see eggs & dragons are back  my bluey egg is taking forever to hatch, think it's empty


----------



## sophoscar

griffpan said:


> mornin dragoners, clicky time, nice to see eggs & dragons are back  my bluey egg is taking forever to hatch, think it's empty


Ive clicked

Im am sure it not.

You were right my egg did hatch at night.


----------



## griffpan

sophoscar said:


> Ive clicked
> 
> Im am sure it not.
> 
> You were right my egg did hatch at night.


Yep yours is a cute little thing isn't it  i reckon we've all gone dragon mad


----------



## sophoscar

TBH i think its cute to

Dragon mad oh well


----------



## griffpan

you'll have to get a mate for it now go onn get another egg


----------



## Debbie

Clickerty click - I put all mine onto my scroll


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> mornin dragoners, clicky time, nice to see eggs & dragons are back  my bluey egg is taking forever to hatch, think it's empty


morning i love your spotty egg


----------



## sophoscar

No eggs..i keeping checkin


----------



## Selk67U2

*Morning Dragon Gang How are we all today ? My wireless stuff finally arrived this morning, all set up and running smoothly so far(touch wood)
Just gonna do the egg clicking round, lol.*


----------



## cav

sophoscar said:


> No eggs..i keeping checkin


oow you have just missed him ..


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *Morning Dragon Gang How are we all today ? My wireless stuff finally arrived this morning, all set up and running smoothly so far(touch wood)
> Just gonna do the egg clicking round, lol.*


*Morning wendy thats brilliant news i c the eggs r back on at last bet my blue ones dead  there i bloody new it would b dead, thats the dragon sites fault for being off so long,  *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Morning Linda. Awww, poor eggy I hav'nt seen any eggs today apart from abandoned ones, lol*


----------



## Fade to Grey

everyone's getting funky eggs but me


----------



## Selk67U2

*Don't worry, i'm not either Fadey, you have the 2 headed one, I love that one*


----------



## Fade to Grey

Selk67U2 said:


> *Don't worry, i'm not either Fadey, you have the 2 headed one, I love that one*


I think we need to so some seriousegg hunting for these spotted ones. or maybe we'll get even better ones.


----------



## sophoscar

I need to hunt just for one imo

My egg wasn't funky.


----------



## cav

Fade to Grey said:


> I think we need to so some seriousegg hunting for these spotted ones. or maybe we'll get even better ones.


i saw metalic ones last night-but you better be quick....


----------



## Fade to Grey

cavrooney said:


> i saw metalic ones last night-but you better be quick....


thanks for the heads up, i'm spending my day egg hunting


----------



## carol

done the clicky thing 
i'll be back soon to do more


----------



## sophoscar

Me got another 1


----------



## carol

clicked it


----------



## Fade to Grey

i just got a pink one.
what do they turn into?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*bugger me they went quick didnt they  *


----------



## cav

Fade to Grey said:


> i just got a pink one.
> what do they turn into?


ive got a pink one as well-not sure


----------



## Selk67U2

*They are pretty Fadey and have blue eyes, *


----------



## cav

does anyone know what my metalic one turns in to..


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

cavrooney said:


> does anyone know what my metalic one turns in to..


*donald duck  pmsl *


----------



## carol

i think this was the pink one


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *donald duck  pmsl *


sure hope it is a good one..........


----------



## sophoscar

Oooh..ive got a pink one


----------



## Fade to Grey

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *donald duck  pmsl *


hahahahaha!
that would be funny!


----------



## Selk67U2

> does anyone know what my metalic one turns in to


*Yea, it's gorgeous, it looks a bit like a Unicorn without the thing on it's head, lol*


----------



## cav

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, it's gorgeous, it looks a bit like a Unicorn without the thing on it's head, lol*


oow im getin abit excited


----------



## Selk67U2

*I think it's that one, lol. Unless there's a Silver egg, lol*


----------



## carol

i want to know what these jars have in them when do they finally hatch out


----------



## Selk67U2

*They're lovely Carol, they are all different creatures*


----------



## carol

wish it would hurry up and hatch


----------



## Fade to Grey

carol said:


> i want to know what these jars have in them when do they finally hatch out


its a fix, every click gives $10 to communism and they never hatch


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Fade to Grey said:


> its a fix, every click gives $10 to communism and they never hatch


*
where did you find that out  tashi put a lik up of wot they look like when their hatched,*


----------



## Fade to Grey

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> where did you find that out  tashi put a lik up of wot they look like when their hatched,*


LMAOOOOOO!!! 

I made it up


----------



## carol

silly moo


----------



## Selk67U2

*PMSL Fadey*


----------



## cav

afternoon all.......


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Oh well I missed out yet again! Everytime i go to the cave my pc is that slow to load it, do ya think its cos there are 2 many people on trying to get eggs? Because anywhere else my pc is red hot lol.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> afternoon all.......


*Hiya Cavy . I like your noris lol. Youve caught on quick my girl looking at your scroll pmsl.*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Hiya Cavy . I like your noris lol. Youve caught on quick my girl looking at your scroll pmsl.*


I keep lookin for a kinky karen egg but carnt find one-i also tried get a spotty one but was to slow...


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon all 
Hope you are all well, I've done all your eggs please return the favour  x


----------



## gillieworm

Done some major clicking and fed the jar things 

Can everyone please click on my scroll and click my eggs, I have 4 eggs so can't fit them all in my sig and would hate for them to die 

Thanks everyone Dragon Cave - Viewing gillieworm's Dragons


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Good afternoon all
> Hope you are all well, I've done all your eggs please return the favour  x


*I is clickety clicking as we speak lol. I like your gold dragon Jem! 
Cavy I think the egg was red and white and said it looked like it didnt belong and was heavier than the others! Yeah story of my life pmsl.*


----------



## gillieworm

Jem85 said:


> Good afternoon all
> Hope you are all well, I've done all your eggs please return the favour  x


Can't wait to see golden balls all grown up lol


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Can't wait to see golden balls all grown up lol


I couldn't think of any golden names


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> I couldn't think of any golden names


did this one come out of the metalic egg?


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> I couldn't think of any golden names


i like baloo best what colour egg was that...


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I agree cavy, i also like baloo best lol. Think me av to try in the dead of night to steal em pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> did this one come out of the metalic egg?


Yeah it said something about metallic 



cavrooney said:


> i like baloo best what colour egg was that...


it said something like this has white spots on and is heavier than the others 



ladywiccana said:


> *I agree cavy, i also like baloo best lol. Think me av to try in the dead of night to steal em pmsl.*


Yeah yeah missus try it n i'll release the dogs


----------



## cav

this thread as the most replies on... i think we must all love our eggs and dragons


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Oh well I missed out yet again! Everytime i go to the cave my pc is that slow to load it, do ya think its cos there are 2 many people on trying to get eggs? Because anywhere else my pc is red hot lol.*


Yep i reckon your right coz at the mo i'm finding the drag cave really slow but every other site is ok it's the others trying to pinch our eggs 



ladywiccana said:


> *I agree cavy, i also like baloo best lol. Think me av to try in the dead of night to steal em pmsl.*


yep and we'll all be there trying to get em with you  seriously i think you do have to go on at strange times to get the goodies or click like crazy on anything 



cavrooney said:


> this thread as the most replies on... i think we must all love our eggs and dragons


Cavy lurveee your metalic egg its fab i'm addicted to em now after trying to not get one i can't stop 

Eggies/dragons clicked on peeps, keep the little blighters going


----------



## Rraa

This is getting quite addictive ... love clicking on everyone's lovely eggs and seeing their little dragons - very pretty.


----------



## carol

Jem85 said:


> I couldn't think of any golden names


lol love that name


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Pmsl.........Just imagine if the eggs were in Jugs! Pmsl what would we be clickety clickin then lol *


----------



## carol

lol lol lol 
still waiting for the white to come out


----------



## Selk67U2

*If it's anything like my white ones it will take forever Carol, lol*


----------



## carol

it been like that for ages, it one that i bred


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Is the valenth site down now or just my pc playing up again  I cant see the jugs i mean jars now pmsl.*


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *Is the valenth site down now or just my pc playing up again  I cant see the jugs i mean jars now pmsl.*


yep it again down they are more trouble than they are worth


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yep i might ditch the jar to make room for more eggies lol. Mind you they as bad at the minute lol.*


----------



## sophoscar

I was going to add another egg but i cnt do to my sig.


----------



## Selk67U2

*It's a pain in the butt that site, i'm surprised anything survives*


----------



## carol

Selk67U2 said:


> *It's a pain in the butt that site, i'm surprised anything survives*


yeh a right pain i ditched one last time it went down for days



sophoscar said:


> I was going to add another egg but i cnt do to my sig.


you could if you took off your pic


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Absolute loonies lol the sites back again and i was just gonna press the big red button lol.*


----------



## sophoscar

I will decide later

Lol..no don't click!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

sophoscar said:


> I will decide later
> 
> Lol..no don't click!!


Sophoscar you could always use that pic instead of your avatar and have the best of both worlds lol.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Bk, anyone fancy a magnum ice cream ?*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Bk, anyone fancy a magnum ice cream ?*


no ty , dont like em lol 

oooo my chickins grown up, and do u know wat this means? it means more egg grabbing weeehoooo. ( thats if i can grab some ) the rate there all getting grabbed up lately ill be lucky lol.


----------



## Selk67U2

*I love them, not a huge ice cream fan, but I do like the odd magnum, lol.
How are you anyway Loe, we keep missing each other on this bit, lol*


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> no ty , dont like em lol
> 
> oooo my chickins grown up, and do u know wat this means? it means more egg grabbing weeehoooo. ( thats if i can grab some ) the rate there all getting grabbed up lately ill be lucky lol.


oh that baby is lovely what colour eggy was it or did you breed it


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *I love them, not a huge ice cream fan, but I do like the odd magnum, lol.
> How are you anyway Loe, we keep missing each other on this bit, lol*


LOL..im good tyvm and hope u & ur family are to 

ive been busy vanishing me floorbords again...the rate ethel speeds around em aving her one of many bully moments its worn out lol.


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> oh that baby is lovely what colour eggy was it or did you breed it


No i got it in its egg...its in a very lite gray eggie...it says this egg give of a beautifull glow.


----------



## carol

oh when i can get more i'll look out for that


----------



## sophoscar

Ther was a few on at dinner today...i stole one


----------



## Guest

sophoscar said:


> Ther was a few on at dinner today...i stole one


There should be more in a good few mins


----------



## Selk67U2

*The dragon site works just fine, then as soon as the eggs are released, the dam things jams*


----------



## griffpan

Yep i find that as well Selk, but it won't put me off trying


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, so I see, lol, with the green spotty
All I got was this*


----------



## Guest

good evenin all


----------



## griffpan

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, so I see, lol, with the green spotty
> All I got was this*


aww there's nowt wrong with a red egg, but i was hankering after a spotty one, it's a bit gorgeous don't ya think 

evenin claire you on the clicky clicky again


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea, it's nice, lol. 
Hi ya Claire, hows you tonight ?*


----------



## Guest

griffpan said:


> aww there's nowt wrong with a red egg, but i was hankering after a spotty one, it's a bit gorgeous don't ya think
> 
> evenin claire you on the clicky clicky again


yep it has to be done


Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, it's nice, lol.
> Hi ya Claire, hows you tonight ?*


fine thanks just got in from work hows u?


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, wow, thats late. I'm ok thanks*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh, wow, thats late. I'm ok thanks*


ive only done afters 5pm till 9.30 it aint too bad, its quiet tonight


----------



## carol

all clicked,


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I tend not to bother now at rush hour lol eggs! I did manage to pick one of the light blue eggs with strange markings on it to replace me drag thats in the airwaves, and someone had abandoned it lol.*


----------



## tashi

my little paper one died obviously due to the site being off line not my neglect


----------



## Ladywiccana

*They ought to credit us with new ones when that happens lol. Sorry to hear of your loss tash! You will soon get another one!*


----------



## clueless

I bred my dragons Bumfluff and Bluass to get ma eggs, keep clicking please


----------



## Guest

Done tonights clicking so go on return the favour u know u want to


----------



## cav

hi......... carnt sleep so i will click


----------



## Ladywiccana

*snap cavy lol. I thought come on at 3am there wont be many on HA! 251 users were online and i missed out on a chicky egg and a paper eggy lol. OW back to the land of nod hehe. Well they went like wildfire lol, lots of eggs but lots of peeps online, mainly all guests tho cheeky beggars lol. nitey nite now!*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *snap cavy lol. I thought come on at 3am there wont be many on HA! 251 users were online and i missed out on a chicky egg and a paper eggy lol. OW back to the land of nod hehe. Well they went like wildfire lol, lots of eggs but lots of peeps online, mainly all guests tho cheeky beggars lol. nitey nite now!*


Are you still in bed lazy bones


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> Are you still in bed lazy bones


*Hehe I'd just woke up then cavy!  Me knee plays me up while im in bed so find it hard to kip! Take a look at my Does anyone want to adopt Ozzie thread lol.*


----------



## Guest

Good morning all, i've done all the clicking, go on return the favour


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* FAVOUR RETURNED, *


----------



## Guest

Do you know what ur jars do? xx


----------



## griffpan

i wondered what the jars did as well 

clicky clickin anyway before i go shopping in the blinkin rain, knew i should have done it online


----------



## gillieworm

Wow took ages to click everyones eggs and babies

Can everyone please click mine, struggling a bit


----------



## griffpan

gillieworm said:


> Wow took ages to click everyones eggs and babies
> Can everyone please click mine, struggling a bit


all clicked gillie  i'm just finishing up my mornin clickin duty


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Jem85 said:


> Do you know what ur jars do? xx


*hopefuly turn into beautiful draggons *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*With the links we have pasted on our sig, if we click that does that click all of them on the scroll in one click? Lol i've got blisters on me clicker finger pmsl, i have to use it on me clicker for ozzie too lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*hhhmmmm dont think so, u have to click individual eggs, *


----------



## Fade to Grey

Afternoon all!! 
just missed lunch


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*afternoon fadey  done ur eggs, x*


----------



## Guest

Just popped on to do a little clicking


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Do you know what ur jars do? xx


*Me thinks they turn into all sorts of pets Jem i've ad a look on the valenth and dragon forum, there are some real cute ones! Cant wait now lol. I was gonna get rid of mine but will w8 a little longer pmsl.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *With the links we have pasted on our sig, if we click that does that click all of them on the scroll in one click? Lol i've got blisters on me clicker finger pmsl, i have to use it on me clicker for ozzie too lol.*


yeahh you have to click em all individually, pmsl ozzie's clicker  i used one of them a dog we used to have an i swear my finger was worn down with it


----------



## Selk67U2

*Evening Dragon Gang, How are we all ? Been out on a spending spree today, lol. *


----------



## minnie

hello  no one has a man dragon at stud then?


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, Minnie I have 3 males, but sadly we can't do sharing, lol *


----------



## minnie

lol whyyyyy are all of mine girlies


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, I had that problem, I don't think there are many boys out there, I have loads of girls and only 3 boys*


----------



## minnie

aww well i can't get another egg atm, its to buisy lol


----------



## Guest

i ave 1 male fully grown ( finally ) i ad all girls aswell lol...and then ive got my baby drag in my sig who is a boy woopieee  lets hpe hes a betta stud then my otha male...he didnt wanna breed the girlie i lined up for him


----------



## minnie

do they get to choose? (heck that sounds bad)


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, some refuse to breed with ohers, god knows why, lol*


----------



## minnie

i see lol


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> do they get to choose? (heck that sounds bad)


yip...the girl or the boy one can pick nd choose lol.


Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, some refuse to breed with ohers, god knows why, lol*


its mad aint it lol


----------



## griffpan

ahh well the girlies should be picky, don't want em giving it out to every dragon they meet


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> ahh well the girlies should be picky, don't want em giving it out to every dragon they meet


*If they do they'd better hope the 24hr chemist is open pmsl.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *If they do they'd better hope the 24hr chemist is open pmsl.*


pmsl   can you imagine it


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> pmsl   can you imagine it


*It would be one heck of a morning after pill wouldnt it? lol.
I know i'm lowering the tone yet again pmsl .

Loe I love your green dino, and cant wait to see your white one mature!*

*Buggar forgot where i got too in me clickin now pmsl.*


----------



## minnie

dragon overpopulation! or very rich chemists......................


----------



## Guest

PMSL @ u lot haha


----------



## minnie

love your dinosaur lol


----------



## Guest

oh my gawd he's grown up lol  ty, i dint notice...he was a baby like 10 mins ago lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I think i've clicked everybodys now! Have you seen how far back this thread goes pmsl. 
Were all gonna end up with Dragon RSI pmsl.*


----------



## minnie

yes, i saw. sweet ickle man! it says he eats fish lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I've just been looking at your 2 Loe, It looks like the green one has a sly grin on his face as tho hes thinking about whacking chalkie in the mush with his big heafty tail pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *I've just been looking at your 2 Loe, It looks like the green one has a sly grin on his face as tho hes thinking about whacking chalkie in the mush with his big heafty tail pmsl.*


hahaha ohhh yer lol...eitha that or he as knocked him out


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Either that or Chalkie knows his supreme master, and bowing towards him pmsl.
Well them eggs went superquick again!*

*Q. How can you tell if there is a dinosaur in bed with you?

A. By the `D' on his pajamas.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Either that or Chalkie knows his supreme master, and bowing towards him pmsl.
> Well them eggs went superquick again!*
> 
> *Q. How can you tell if there is a dinosaur in bed with you?
> 
> A. By the `D' on his pajamas.*


*lol hope ur shopping went well and had no more falls *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Either that or Chalkie knows his supreme master, and bowing towards him pmsl.
> Well them eggs went superquick again!*
> 
> *Q. How can you tell if there is a dinosaur in bed with you?
> 
> A. By the `D' on his pajamas.*


HAHAH ur getting crankier by the day woman lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> HAHAH ur getting crankier by the day woman lol.


* Good to av a laugh tho aint it lol.*


----------



## carol

evening everyone, all been clicked


----------



## Selk67U2

*Evening Carol & Everyone
Have been clicking away too, lol
That is one big green dragon Loe, lol*


----------



## Guest

Good evening all hope you all ok 
Done all your eggs, hatchlings and jars  xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Jem, done yours too*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well the 11oclock eggies went like bloody lightning again! I missed out on another spotted eggy too boo hoo! NIght gang xx*


----------



## griffpan

i tried earlier and only seen about 3 eggs in total, everyones got faster fingers than us i reckon


----------



## Guest

Well someone just abandoned my middle hatchling oh well their loss my gain


----------



## carol

morning all clicked


----------



## carol

id like to know when these jars hatch????


----------



## cav

good morning


----------



## Guest

Good morning all done everyone's eggs, hatchlings and jars xxx


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> Good morning all done everyone's eggs, hatchlings and jars xxx


year it is hard work - seem be more eggs...


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Good morning cavy! Hello everybody! *


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Good morning cavy! Hello everybody! *


nice to see a friendly face....


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> nice to see a friendly face....


*Seems a bit quiet this morning lol. We did av a bit of fun last night lol. Where were you? *


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> nice to see a friendly face....


OI you im friendly


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> OI you im friendly


*Hi Jems we know your friendly huns pmsl, How is you today?*


----------



## cav

cavrooney said:


> nice to see a friendly face....


Decoratin the kitchen...


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> OI you im friendly


He he i know you are


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Hi Jems we know your friendly huns pmsl, How is you today?*


 Im dealing with a bitch in her first season which is just marvellous  so the mop is firmly attached to my arm 
So what are u all doing today? x


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> Im dealing with a bitch in her first season which is just marvellous  so the mop is firmly attached to my arm
> So what are u all doing today? x


doncha just h8 it wen they come into season lol...mine always seemed to shake her blood all up my nice white fridge and cooker and washing machine  well...its the last time ill be going thro that again thank god coz im getting them spayed septemba weeehhhoooo  no more clarrat for me


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Ive never had a bitch so wouldnt know thankfully lol.
Me going to my brothers this afternoon to drop ozzie of for a couple of days pmsl. They wont know whats hit em lol.
Ive gotta go into hospital monday afternoon to have one of my bottom wisdom teeth out, So that's y they aving the little terror hehe.*


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> doncha just h8 it wen they come into season lol...mine always seemed to shake her blood all up my nice white fridge and cooker and washing machine  well...its the last time ill be going thro that again thank god coz im getting them spayed septemba weeehhhoooo  no more clarrat for me


Well for some reason she has decided that she is no longer house trained and will happily go pee or poo where she fancies  Shila never did this so im well and truely stumped  
Shila was sooo clean Isis is the exact opposite instead of love white patches on her back end she has pink patches


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hey Loe it looks like chalkie is ready to get his own back with dinos tail in his paws ready to swing him pmsl.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> * Ive never had a bitch so wouldnt know thankfully lol.
> Me going to my brothers this afternoon to drop ozzie of for a couple of days pmsl. They wont know whats hit em lol.
> Ive gotta go into hospital monday afternoon to have one of my bottom wisdom teeth out, So that's y they aving the little terror hehe.*


hehehe i bet ozzie behaives himeself...its typical lol...as for ya wistom teeth coming out, thats ok so ya ave nothin to worry about coz i ad all 4 done at same time and it was a rite realive....felt funny tho coz of the gaps at the back of the mouth which had teeth their feel strange for abit hehe.


Jem85 said:


> Well for some reason she has decided that she is no longer house trained and will happily go pee or poo where she fancies  Shila never did this so im well and truely stumped
> Shila was sooo clean Isis is the exact opposite instead of love white patches on her back end she has pink patches


owwww its strange coz sometimes my solid brindle bitch couldnt hold herself to well at times....altho ths season i only woke up ta 2 wee's on the floor in the morning, i didnt moan coz it wernt her fault....thank god i neva woke up to a dump saluting me in the mornings...that woulda just about done me in lol.


----------



## Guest

I'll put a question up in the dog section see if anyone knows


----------



## gillieworm

Hi everyone

all clicked. can you please click on mine ....... thanks


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Hey Loe it looks like chalkie is ready to get his own back with dinos tail in his paws ready to swing him pmsl.*


hahaha u sure do spot some things pmsl...hes afta getting a rite hook in afta all the beatings he got of my dino wiv his tail lashings haha

clicked ya eggs gill...im on a mistion now to do the rest so ill see ya by the nites out pmsl.


----------



## Guest

All clicked...i ave to go way back in the thread to get everyones and ta make sure i dont miss peeps out lol...wrist ache now


----------



## griffpan

all clicked....for now 
it's good to see some new baby drags and cracking eggs 
cavy your dragons have come on loads, they look fab


----------



## Guest

just on a quick 5 mins so gonna do some clicking, any clicks on my eggs would be appreciated they aint got too long left


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> just on a quick 5 mins so gonna do some clicking, any clicks on my eggs would be appreciated they aint got too long left


Done them hun x


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> All clicked...i ave to go way back in the thread to get everyones and ta make sure i dont miss peeps out lol...wrist ache now


With your silver male have u mated him yet cos my gold female refuses to get any action, just wondered if it was a rare thing


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> With your silver male have u mated him yet cos my gold female refuses to get any action, just wondered if it was a rare thing


LOL i only ave to males that can be bred from and none of em wanna breed togetha 

i tryed my blue male wiv my pink female and he said noooooooo. 

then i tryed my male in my sig wiv the pink female and he said nooooooo aswell 

my males dont fancy non of my girls yet lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*If they behave anything like the 2 on your sig can you blame em pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *If they behave anything like the 2 on your sig can you blame em pmsl *


Hahaha now theres a thing lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I decided to dump me Jar thingy, i aint got the patience to w8 that long pmsl.*


----------



## minnie

lol wonder if there is any eggs now?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*dont know if its me but i cant get on the egg site,  lol must of been me on there now, *


----------



## minnie

i can't get an egg but the site is working fine


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Yep same as minnie lynn lol what ya doing to ya pc matey! lol. *


----------



## minnie

its gone slow now for me, just when i found an egg lol


----------



## cav

aftenoon all


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* i dunno its sunday, day of rest,  maybe me pc knows this,  lol *


----------



## minnie

eee it worked! i have another babby look! hopefuly a boy....


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Well done Minnie!

Hiya Cavy  Hows ya been matey?*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> * Well done Minnie!
> 
> Hiya Cavy  Hows ya been matey?*


trien get a spotty egg have seen any on today..


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> trien get a spotty egg have seen any on today..


* I think we need 2 mouse on pcs one at ready to click on refresh and one lined up on the eggs pmsl *


----------



## minnie

lol yes, there is a green egg there atm but no spots


----------



## Debbie

All my dragons are on my scroll - clickerty click for all the eggs and hatchlings


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> All my dragons are on my scroll - clickerty click for all the eggs and hatchlings


i wondered y u didnt ave any onshow lol...gonna click em now for ya 

Edited...there all grown up lol  so no need for me to click hehe


----------



## griffpan

Eolabeo said:


> LOL i only ave to males that can be bred from and none of em wanna breed togetha
> i tryed my blue male wiv my pink female and he said noooooooo.
> then i tryed my male in my sig wiv the pink female and he said nooooooo aswell
> my males dont fancy non of my girls yet lol.


could the males be fancying each other loe 



cavrooney said:


> trien get a spotty egg have seen any on today..


not seen any today cavy, in fact there doesn't seem to be many eggs at all cavy 


Debbie said:


> All my dragons are on my scroll - clickerty click for all the eggs and hatchlings


all clicked


----------



## minnie

so do you have to mate a pink male to a pink female or can they be mixed?


----------



## griffpan

minnie said:


> so do you have to mate a pink male to a pink female or can they be mixed?


i've just bred my 2 red uns together minnie and they've had 3 eggs but i had to keep one, not sure what mates to what though


----------



## minnie

griffpan said:


> i've just bred my 2 red uns together minnie and they've had 3 eggs but i had to keep one, not sure what mates to what though


well done lol
so were all the eggs red?


----------



## griffpan

minnie said:


> well done lol
> so were all the eggs red?


yep they were which was a bit boring


----------



## minnie

i never thought i'd be so intregued by a cartoon dragon LOL


----------



## Debbie

Eolabeo said:


> i wondered y u didnt ave any onshow lol...gonna click em now for ya
> 
> Edited...there all grown up lol  so no need for me to click hehe


LOL Yeah they are all grown up now but I am still clicking on everyone elses.....


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> LOL Yeah they are all grown up now but I am still clicking on everyone elses.....


Me 2...im finding it difficult to get good eggs lately....they are grabbed up quick


----------



## carol

Debbie said:


> LOL Yeah they are all grown up now but I am still clicking on everyone elses.....


are you not getting more????


Eolabeo said:


> Me 2...im finding it difficult to get good eggs lately....they are grabbed up quick


lots of people on there now so they go fast.

ive clicked them all,


----------



## cav

goin try snatch a egg.............


----------



## griffpan

Go get em cavy, hope you get a goodie  good luck matey


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> Go get em cavy, hope you get a goodie  good luck matey


got a purple 1 tried for spotty but to slow..........


----------



## griffpan

ave clicked on em cavy  you've got to be really quick for the special ones i reckon they should release more of em for us


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> ave clicked on em cavy  you've got to be really quick for the special ones i reckon they should release more of em for us


year agree with that..


----------



## Guest

im still busy clicking


----------



## tashi

just clicked


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Morning gang! Will be doing some serious clicking later, must say i've been a bit slow on it yesterday as out depositing ozzie on his sleepover, bless him! He wont wanna come back as they have a 3/4acre paddock he can romp around in boo hoo.*


----------



## cav

morning..........


----------



## sophoscar

Morning.....

Just tried to click and it's taking forever this morning and now says no connection.

I'll give it a while then click i think


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*nope the site is down AGAIN  so cant click any ones rite now*


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *nope the site is down AGAIN  so cant click any ones rite now*


it is down loads lately.......


----------



## Guest

Morning all couldn't click anyone's as the bloody things down again


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*yeeeee there back get clicking every one  oh bugger there gone again  *


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *yeeeee there back get clicking every one  oh bugger there gone again  *


ow nooooooooooo it gone again


----------



## sophoscar

Still down


----------



## clueless

Its up and running again, soooo off to click


----------



## Selk67U2

*Afternoon Dragon gang I just don't seem to have much time for my puter the last few days Been trying to sort all the bloody camping stuff out...what a nightmare*


----------



## Guest

Its not working for me is it working for everyone else? x


----------



## griffpan

Just been on the dragcave forum and the dragon cave site is down and has been for most of the day, they dunno when it'll be up and running but are saying it could be a server problem  i wanna see me draggies 
fingers crossed it comes back on soon


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Bloody site pmsl just when you need it most lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*I got on it earlier, but then it went down again*


----------



## Barney

has it gone for good pmsl i av never seen such cobblers


----------



## Guest

Barney said:


> has it gone for good pmsl i av never seen such cobblers


shut up u grumpy tw*t just cos u aint got none u are jealous


----------



## Selk67U2

*You just jealous Barney cause you were'nt getting the attention*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *You just jealous Barney cause you were'nt getting the attention*


he is lol, they are back tho so im off to do some clicking


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yippe me got a pinkie pmsl. There were loads of eggs then, missed out on a chicken egg tho lol.*


----------



## Guest

ive got a new orange one


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I'm glad it came back on b4 i go to me pit pmsl i can sleep easy now lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *I'm glad it came back on b4 i go to me pit pmsl i can sleep easy now lol.*


me too im off in 10 mins, bloody tired,,,


----------



## Ladywiccana

claire said:


> me too im off in 10 mins, bloody tired,,,


*Lol Im too high to notice whether im tired or not lol. Painkillers hehe.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol Im too high to notice whether im tired or not lol. Painkillers hehe.*


lol bet u will sleep like a baby till they wear off lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

claire said:


> lol bet u will sleep like a baby till they wear off lol


*I'd better put a nappy on then b4 i go pmsl.*


----------



## griffpan

yehhy, i'm a clicking, it's back, i can now rest easy 

a nappy pmsl karen


----------



## cav

clicky clicky time


----------



## Guest

done my evening clicks


----------



## cav

im going try nick an agg in a min


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well BUGGA BUGGA BUGGA BUGGGA! Hehe, i missed out on 2 spotted eggs a mettallic egg a paper egg and a chicky egg *


----------



## Guest

Im wondering if they rare ones are decoys cos even if u get on there and there are only 50 or so people on its still hard to get them even though they repeat themselves atleast twice, a scam me thinks


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Well BUGGA BUGGA BUGGA BUGGGA! Hehe, i missed out on 2 spotted eggs a mettallic egg a paper egg and a chicky egg *


Same here thats why me thinks they are decoys


----------



## cav

year you can never get the good ones....


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Same here thats why me thinks they are decoys


* I guess you could be right Jem cos they know everybody is gonna be after em lol. I shouldnt moan really as i had one spotty egg! But gonna try me damndest to get the others pmsl.*


----------



## cav

night night all have fun...


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> night night all have fun...


*Ya neva off to bed already lol.?*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*ALL clicked this morning, *


----------



## tashi

and mine please got 3 left to grow


----------



## Guest

morning all im clicking again


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> and mine please got 3 left to grow


and just pinched another


----------



## JANICE199

good morning all..am i doing this clicking thing right? i click on eggs and it tkes me to the website, do i need to do something else? i've been clicking for ages for all of you, lol but need to know if i'm doing it right.


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> and just pinched another




and another


----------



## JANICE199

come on you lot.tell me if i'm doing it right...i might be working my fingers to the bone for nothing


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> come on you lot.tell me if i'm doing it right...i might be working my fingers to the bone for nothing


Yeah hun just click the eggs job done 

Done all my morning clicking please return the favour and if u look on my scroll i have my own personal dragon tribute to isaac hayes


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Jem85 said:


> Yeah hun just click the eggs job done
> 
> Done all my morning clicking please return the favour and if u look on my scroll i have my own personal dragon tribute to isaac hayes


*aaww bless, love Baloo *


----------



## tashi

I just got another LOL



dont know what it is though it is a mystery egg


----------



## tashi

I need my hatchlings to grow up now so that I can add my new eggs


----------



## cav

didnt get a spotty egg......


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

cavrooney said:


> didnt get a spotty egg......


*nor me, me fingers beginning to slow down on the clicking as every time i went for an egg, it said its been taken already,  and i thought i was being quick *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Dragon gang. How's you all doing ? I see the cave is back up & running*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Right i think i've clickety clicked em all lol. i even missed the 12pm slot pmsl hehe i was concentrating that hard lol.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *nor me, me fingers beginning to slow down on the clicking as every time i went for an egg, it said its been taken already,  and i thought i was being quick *


*Lyns! Whats that little thingy by your tube? lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, Karen*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Right i think i've clickety clicked em all lol. i even missed the 12pm slot pmsl hehe i was concentrating that hard lol.*


year well i did not get a spotty egg...


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> year well i did not get a spotty egg...


*Oh cavs never mind matey you will get one eventually, If I can get one anyone can lol.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, Karen*


* NO FAIR wends its the baby pet pmsl hehe.
Wish we had room for 6 items pmsl (PLEASE MARK LOL, Ill do your housework for a week pmsl).*


----------



## sophoscar

Hey im back for abit..feel like ive been gone a while


Ive clicked everyone


----------



## Ladywiccana

sophoscar said:


> Hey im back for abit..feel like ive been gone a while
> 
> Ive clicked everyone


* You av where you bin? hehe.*


----------



## sophoscar

ladywiccana said:


> * You av where you bin? hehe.*


Been sorting my life out


----------



## Ladywiccana

sophoscar said:


> Been sorting my life out


* Hope you managed to get it how you want it sophs*


----------



## sophoscar

ladywiccana said:


> * Hope you managed to get it how you want it sophs*


Getting there...boy stuff!

On a 3 week break from bf.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Can you all click on my 3 eggys pleeeeese, they've only got a day or so left before they die Clicks are down because of no site yesterday*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Can you all click on my 3 eggys pleeeeese, they've only got a day or so left before they die Clicks are down because of no site yesterday*


Done it


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thanks Jem, you made the other blue one crack yipee*


----------



## griffpan

Jem85 said:


> Im wondering if they rare ones are decoys cos even if u get on there and there are only 50 or so people on its still hard to get them even though they repeat themselves atleast twice, a scam me thinks


think it said on the site that they only release 1 rare for every 10 normal or sommat like that, they're bloody hard to get hold of anyway 



cavrooney said:


> year well i did not get a spotty egg...


aww you'll get one cavy, just don't give up 

done the clicking as well peeps, it's good to see new eggs and dragons about as well, might try and get a new egg later on meself


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Do they only count one click per person per day? PMSL.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*I don't know Karen
Thanks Everyone for clicking on my eggs, 1 has now hatched, the other 2 are cracking*


----------



## griffpan

aww their gonna be fine selk 
think you can click as many times as you want and they are counted but it's the unique views that help em on their way


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thanks Paula I've tried clicking on mine, but it only seems to register once the clicks have stayed the same. Have swapped the hatched dragon for annother egg that needs clicking. I wish that you could put more than 3, I have 6 that need boosting up, lol*


----------



## gillieworm

Selk67U2 said:


> *Can you all click on my 3 eggys pleeeeese, they've only got a day or so left before they die Clicks are down because of no site yesterday*


Done yours 

Clicked everyone elses too

Can everyone please click on my black egg, its running out of time and not even a crack in sight


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thanks Gillie, clicked yours too
Have swapped my others for 3 new ones that need clicking too. Thanks to all of you clicking the other 3 all hatched*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Bugga and bugga, I keep missing the hourly slot pmsl.*


----------



## carol

hi glad its back, been clicking alot


----------



## Selk67U2

*PMSL Karen. I've got too many to keep up with as it is, lol*


----------



## Guest

I've given up on the rare ones i reckon its a conspirace (cant spell it)


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea, Loe has shares in them, did'nt ya know, hehe*


----------



## Guest

me shares ave dropped good and proper lol...i cant grab one of them rares lately even if me life depended on it lol.

i blame jem u know pmsl.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lol, i missed out on a paper, chicken, spotted and a metallic egg earlier today lol. I think they is all gone before they get there somehows lol.*


----------



## carol

lol lol i only seem to get the blues with a white mark in them dont seem to be able to get any others


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Carol Is Fadey ok i aint seen her on a day or two?*


----------



## Guest

Yer wen i go to grab good un's theve gone be4 i even see the bliters lol.

i gave up but i mite go for alooky laters.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, Loe, you did'nt pay your shares fee on time

I thought it was strange Fadey was'nt on, where is she ?
Mind, has Barneys Claire been around today ?*


----------



## griffpan

haven't seen fadey for a while but think claire was on earlier  mind you knowing my memory it could've been last night


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> haven't seen fadey for a while but think claire was on earlier  mind you knowing my memory it could've been last night


*Ah the beauty of getting old..........er*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Ah the beauty of getting old..........er*


pmsl can't see no beauty in it at all


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> pmsl can't see no beauty in it at all


*thats cos we aint got our glasses on Paula pmsl.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *thats cos we aint got our glasses on Paula pmsl.*


 pmsl well thats maybe not a bad thing


----------



## Hennish

hi, can someone tell me how can i put pictures and things at the end of my posts? ty!


----------



## griffpan

Hennish said:


> hi, can someone tell me how can i put pictures and things at the end of my posts? ty!


click on edit profile (top left hand corner) and then click on edit signature on the left hand side and add the stuff you want in there


----------



## Ladywiccana

*How ellequently(however the heck its spelt lol) put my dear*


----------



## tashi

and mine please - pretty please


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *How ellequently(however the heck its spelt lol) put my dear*


hee hee


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Word was too big for me to handle lol like me dog is getting haha. I'm off be bak l8rs*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Tata Kaz, catch u later*


----------



## Hennish

Thanks griffpan!


----------



## sophoscar

Hello all.

Can't believ how big these dragons are:O


----------



## griffpan

Hennish said:


> Thanks griffpan!


ohh a newbie egg, great stuff


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea, another convert, haha. Hi Hennish, welcome to the Dragon gang, lol*


----------



## Guest

Hennish said:


> Thanks griffpan!


ohh a new drag person  welcome to the demented dragon club lol


----------



## Selk67U2

*PMSL Loe, I just noticed your sig, hahaha,*


> I TYPE ( not write ) like a ten year old and im proud of it.


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *PMSL Loe, I just noticed your sig, hahaha,*


LOL u likey  ???


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hahaha, yea, very funny
Well, with that i'm off up the wooden hill, catch ya all tomorrow. Nite x*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, yea, very funny
> Well, with that i'm off up the wooden hill, catch ya all tomorrow. Nite x*


g nite selk  sleep well  speak tomoe sometime .


----------



## Selk67U2

*Aye, nite Loe*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*YIPPEE I'm finally A Dragon Breeder pmsl. The 2 Blues av got it together lol. I now av a new egg lol.*


----------



## Guest

ITS DOWN YET AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Guest

never mind lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Eh! Whats down? PMSL the drag sites ok at this split second anyways!*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Eh! Whats down? PMSL the drag sites ok at this split second anyways!*


............. good job


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well iv done the morning clicks, i lost another one of mine last nite  it was my GeeBee dragon he didnt get enough clicks so he couldnt grow up, RIP GeeBee  *


----------



## cav

morning gang....


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Morning cavy! Morning gang!

Lynn dear go put geebee in the lost souls thread blees him!*


----------



## cav

cliccccccky


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon all, done everyones's and still not getting bored with it 
Return the favour you know you want to lol


----------



## Rraa

Thanks to all those lovely peeps who help keep our dragons looked after - thanks Jem for clicking on eveyone's eggs and dragons. You have some nice dragons too. Have just had a quick lookie.


----------



## Guest

Rraa said:


> Thanks to all those lovely peeps who help keep our dragons looked after - thanks Jem for clicking on eveyone's eggs and dragons. You have some nice dragons too. Have just had a quick lookie.


They may be nice but do they want to breed with each other?
Nope they certainly dont


----------



## Guest

just popped on to do a spot of clicking


----------



## Rraa

I like your green dragon very much - what colour was the egg?

Another thing, how do you encourage them to breed? How did you know that yours did not want to breed? Could it be that they thought they were brother and sister so didn't fancy one another? 

Sorry for such a lot of naive questions ... dragons are very enchanting aren't they.


----------



## Guest

Rraa said:


> I like your green dragon very much - what colour was the egg?
> 
> Another thing, how do you encourage them to breed? How did you know that yours did not want to breed? Could it be that they thought they were brother and sister so didn't fancy one another?
> 
> Sorry for such a lot of naive questions ... dragons are very enchanting aren't they.


I think it was the dark green egg not the light green egg it came out of,
when your dragons are fully grown if u go into actions it should say kill describe or breed, it will come up with a list of your other dragons that it can breed with sometimes they do breed but other times they wont


----------



## Rraa

Thank you Jem. I shall have to wait to get my PC back home before I can do much about my own dragons' progress.



Jem85 said:


> ... sometimes they do breed but other times they wont


a bit like catties then ...  must depend on their mood, whether they are on heat or not, or even whether they like the look of/get on with the intended mate.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I finally have a breeding pair lol. A female and male with the 2 heads and av a baby egg lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *I finally have a breeding pair lol. A female and male with the 2 heads and av a baby egg lol.*


You jammy sod


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *I finally have a breeding pair lol. A female and male with the 2 heads and av a baby egg lol.*


how do you breed them?


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> You jammy sod


*Whats worse is I didnt even notice till yesterday that i had em pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Whats worse is I didnt even notice till yesterday that i had em pmsl *


Thats appalling


----------



## sophoscar

Lol...

How do you breed?


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> I think it was the dark green egg not the light green egg it came out of,
> when your dragons are fully grown if u go into actions it should say kill describe or breed, it will come up with a list of your other dragons that it can breed with sometimes they do breed but other times they wont


there u go hun xxx


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Thats appalling


*Ahhhhhh Yes Jem but i ad been out of sorts the last day or two so i'll put it down to that! And trying to keep up with this lot on the threads at night lol.

To breed dragons you av to w8 till you av a pair of the same dragon and then just click on the word breed and hey presto lol. and bobs your uncle and the rest of it pmsl.*


----------



## sophoscar

Jem85 said:


> there u go hun xxx


Thnx hun...keep my eye open then


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Nearly 5pm get ready gang lol. *


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *Ahhhhhh Yes Jem but i ad been out of sorts the last day or two so i'll put it down to that! And trying to keep up with this lot on the threads at night lol.
> 
> To breed dragons you av to w8 till you av a pair of the same dragon and then just click on the word breed and hey presto lol. and bobs your uncle and the rest of it pmsl.*


some will breed with each other of different types, ive done it
with a white and a green

all clicked


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Deagon gang How you all doing today ? Had my 7 month old Grandson all day today, so not had time to get on here til now. He's still here, but playing with my 10 yr old at the min, lol*


----------



## carol

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Deagon gang How you all doing today ? Had my 7 month old Grandson all day today, so not had time to get on here til now. He's still here, but playing with my 10 yr old at the min, lol*


hi oh nice hope you all had fun


----------



## Rraa

Learning loads about dragons and breeding them - fantastic - thanks Jem and thanks L.Wiccana  (now where is the thumbs up icon when you need it???)


----------



## griffpan

i'm on a fleeting clicking mission at the mo but will be back later on, hope everyones havin a good day


----------



## Hennish

Does it vary how easily eggs die?


----------



## Ladywiccana

Hennish said:


> Does it vary how easily eggs die?


*I guess it does in a fashion  as it depends on how many clicks it has in 7 days! lol. ive just clicked it for you.*


----------



## Hennish

Thanks! I have been madly clicking on this board. I'm going to try and get another egg at 6! (strangly exciting)


----------



## Selk67U2

> hi oh nice hope you all had fun


*We did Carol, lol. He's such a happy baby*


----------



## Guest

im doin abit of clicking, i see there are loads of new eggs


----------



## griffpan

hee hee look what i just got me


----------



## Hennish

Ooh, very mysterious. I clicked for you.


----------



## cav

clicky time..


----------



## Selk67U2

> hee hee look what i just got me


*Crafty mare Paula, hahaha. Can't wait to see what that turns out like*


----------



## griffpan

Hennish said:


> Ooh, very mysterious. I clicked for you.


thanks yours have been clicked as well 



Selk67U2 said:


> *Crafty mare Paula, hahaha. Can't wait to see what that turns out like*


hee hee it's gonna be a dino isn't it, yehhyyy


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> thanks yours have been clicked as well
> 
> hee hee it's gonna be a dino isn't it, yehhyyy


* You jammy mary Paula lol. I think thats the one i ad, you know kinky karen PMSL.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> * You jammy mary Paula lol. I think thats the one i ad, you know kinky karen PMSL.*


omg it's gonna have those wicked boots isn't it


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> omg it's gonna have those wicked boots isn't it


*Yep it will lol, they shouldve given them a hard hat too pmsl.*


----------



## cav

look at my new eggy


----------



## cav

good morning all


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Morning just some the clicking,  how come we have some new spotty eggs, well dont to you both, i cant get any egg as there always gone im not clicking quick enough lol *


----------



## griffpan

ohhh cavy congrats hun!!! thats one gorgeous egg there  i can see it now, LOL well done you, can't wait to see what it grows into


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> ohhh cavy congrats hun!!! thats one gorgeous egg there  i can see it now, LOL well done you, can't wait to see what it grows into


am i the first to get a red tarty one


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, red Tarty one, lol I think you are Cavy yes
Hi Everyone, How you all doing ? I've Been busy, it's our oldest daughters 18th today. *


----------



## griffpan

cavrooney said:


> am i the first to get a red tarty one


pmsl  well i've not seen a red un before, but thats good matey


----------



## Guest

Oh congrats to your daughter 
Done everyones return the favour please u know u want to


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> am i the first to get a red tarty one


*PMSL I've NEVA seen a red tarty egg pmsl is in tartan?*


----------



## griffpan

Congrats to your daughter Selk, hope she has a brill day 

eggs all clickety clicked


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Awwwwwwww i've just noticed i have another hatchling bless him! He looks cuuuuuuuuutttttteeeeeeee hehe!
I've clickety clicked as well hehe.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thanks Jem & Paula*


----------



## cav

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Jem & Paula*


ow wow 18 hope she as a great day


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thanks Cavy It's frightening where the time has gone*


----------



## Guest

clicky clicky all


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> pmsl  well i've not seen a red un before, but thats good matey


om my i told ya i was special


----------



## cav

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Cavy It's frightening where the time has gone*


year ive got 3 children -14yr lad,10yr lad,7 yr daughter(worst one) they grow up to fast


----------



## cav

claire said:


> clicky clicky all


seen my new spotty eggy-im very proud


----------



## Selk67U2

> year ive got 3 children -14yr lad,10yr lad,7 yr daughter(worst one) they grow up to fast


*We got 4, 18, 15, 13 & 10( little miss gobby, lol)*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*YIPPEE FINALLY Look at what i've just grabbed pmsl *


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *YIPPEE FINALLY Look at what i've just grabbed pmsl *


how lucky are you karen  just clicked on the blighter seems to be our turn for rare eggies


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yep I think they mustve thought we will let blondie av one seeing as ow she as been out of sorts lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, well done, you got a prawn egg Karen, hehe*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *YIPPEE FINALLY Look at what i've just grabbed pmsl *


well doney honey bunny .....


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> well doney honey bunny .....


*Hehe, i've been after one of these for ages lol. only gotta get a chicky egg now and then ill be well appy *


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Hehe, i've been after one of these for ages lol. only gotta get a chicky egg now and then ill be well appy *


your so greeeeeeeeeeeeeeedy


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well i was the one first in the take queue pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ohhh ya all getting prawn eggs lol wd all 

cav...ur red spotty egg has soft shell  quicky...hide him


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> am i the first to get a red tarty one


im afraid ur not lol...ive got an adult tarty one lol


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, have you Loe, I thought yours was a green tart, lol*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oooo, have you Loe, I thought yours was a green tart, lol*


LMAO ive got a green tart aswell  2 infact pmsl


----------



## clueless

I got a Breeding Program on the go Woo Hoo Affix Francrest Please clicky clicky ma eggs


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> I got a Breeding Program on the go Woo Hoo Affix Francrest Please clicky clicky ma eggs


LMAO haha luv the affix  
and ive clickerty clicked the egglets


----------



## clueless

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO haha luv the affix
> and ive clickerty clicked the egglets


Thank you very much


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Thank you very much


ya very welcome  luving the peepers lmao  they look rite sore  stick some drops in em lol,,, is it lack of sleep eyes?


----------



## Selk67U2

> I got a Breeding Program on the go Woo Hoo Affix Francrest Please clicky clicky ma eggs


*PMSL Cluey, hahaha. How much ya selling them for hehe*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Catch ya all tomorrow. Am off to daughters for b/day cake, then babysitting so she can go out for a couple of hours*


----------



## griffpan

have a good time, save some birthday cake for the dragons


----------



## carol

griffpan said:


> have a good time, save some birthday cake for the dragons


all clicked

wow you got lots of babies


----------



## Ladywiccana

carol said:


> all clicked
> 
> wow you got lots of babies


Greedy blighter aint she pmsl


----------



## gillieworm

Phew..... after days of trying I finally got another baby, thought I was gonna have to just keep breeding mine to get any eggs.

I've clicked everyones and looks like lady might be getting a prawn soon lol

Can everyone please click mine, especially my purple one cuz I don't want that to die as its my first purple one


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Aaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh MRS D WHAT HAVE YOU STARTED PMSL

MY NAME IS KAREN KAREN KAREN*


----------



## griffpan

carol said:


> all clicked
> 
> wow you got lots of babies


i just couldn't stop breeding  



ladywiccana said:


> Greedy blighter aint she pmsl


aww it's not my fault people keep abandonin em and they fall into my basket   there's to many to be honest but i don't wanna kill one


----------



## Ladywiccana

*However many babies you av got Paula, i've just ad a look c and they are really cute hehe.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Aaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh MRS D WHAT HAVE YOU STARTED PMSL
> 
> MY NAME IS KAREN KAREN KAREN*


pmsl   whats your name again 



ladywiccana said:


> *However many babies you av got Paula, i've just ad a look c and they are really cute hehe.*


thank god their not real


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> pmsl   whats your name again
> *Grrrrrrrrrr *
> 
> thank god their not real


 *Youd av to work 2 jobs to look after that little lot pmsl.*


----------



## FluffyB

hey folks been off for a few days and some newer eggs 

loving the extra eggs being released after the site fixes 

hoping to pick up some rarer ones sometime


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Heya Fluff, I've missed ya I wondered where youd gone!
I managed to get a paper egg today! But missed out on a chicken egg lol.*


----------



## FluffyB

I went for a chicken one too, then remembered I already have 4 !! oops 

3 due to hatch tomorrow hopefully something pretty  already have duplicates, was dissapointed breeding didn't create anything "new"


----------



## Ladywiccana

FluffyB said:


> I went for a chicken one too, then remembered I already have 4 !! oops
> 
> 3 due to hatch tomorrow hopefully something pretty  already have duplicates, was dissapointed breeding didn't create anything "new"


*4 Chucky eggs lol greedy no wonder i cant get one lol.*


----------



## griffpan

FluffyB said:


> I went for a chicken one too, then remembered I already have 4 !! oops
> 
> 3 due to hatch tomorrow hopefully something pretty  already have duplicates, was dissapointed breeding didn't create anything "new"


hee hee your like me i've got loads of the blighters, honest i'm not the egg pincher


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> hee hee your like me i've got loads of the blighters, honest i'm not the egg pincher


*Guilty as charged officer pmsl *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well i have done the morning clicking,  so click mine please, *


----------



## cav

can you please click my eggs on my scrole because they only bin clicked twice


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> can you please click my eggs on my scrole because they only bin clicked twice


* Just clicked em mate lol. It says I cant find the one tho?*


----------



## Fade to Grey

Ah shite, my egg is gonna die if it dont hatch in 0.56 or somefinglike that.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Clicked everybody's eggs and yours Fadey! *


----------



## Fade to Grey

cheers i've clicked as well


----------



## cav

Fade to Grey said:


> Ah shite, my egg is gonna die if it dont hatch in 0.56 or somefinglike that.


clicked it can you return the favour


----------



## carol

hi all been though clicking eggs and the jars lol


----------



## Fade to Grey

cavrooney said:


> clicked it can you return the favour


i just clicked on ya little green dragon


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Cavy Look what i just got PMSL 

Gotta w8 for bluey to grow up so i can get it on the sig tho lol.*


----------



## FluffyB

Should have some hatchlings today.........

alll clicked, Fadey I've added yours onto my sig elsewhere, hopefully get it hatching


----------



## gillieworm

ladywiccana said:


> *Aaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh MRS D WHAT HAVE YOU STARTED PMSL
> 
> MY NAME IS KAREN KAREN KAREN*


Whoops sorry Karen 

Hope me calling you lady didn't stop you clicking my eggs though lol 

HINT HINT Everyone


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

cavrooney said:


> can you please click my eggs on my scrole because they only bin clicked twice


*how do u click them in the scroll iv tried????? *


----------



## Guest

ive popped on to do a stop of clicking, gonna try n nab an egg in a min


----------



## FluffyB

CLICKETY CLICKING 

anxious about hatchings now!


----------



## griffpan

clicky clicking done  my first own bred hatchlins got ill so he's in hiding, poor mite, knew i'd be no good at breeding


----------



## FluffyB

helping out fade to grey with her pink egg...

putting here to get it more views too


----------



## Guest

I've done my days clicking 
My two coloured egg needs clicking as it only has a day left so please click click click


----------



## FluffyB

rock on fadeys lil pink one hatched


----------



## Fade to Grey

FluffyB said:


> rock on fadeys lil pink one hatched


yay it was about to die!


----------



## Fade to Grey

just bred my rock drag with my red drag and got a


----------



## Fade to Grey

OOOOO i just bred my snot ball with a rock drag and got


----------



## carol

all clicked, again and jars fed.


----------



## griffpan

Yup i've done a clicky round again as well, do the jars hatch? i can't wait to see if they do


----------



## carol

griffpan said:


> Yup i've done a clicky round again as well, do the jars hatch? i can't wait to see if they do


dont know think they hatch into nice things what ive been told, but getting fed up with waiting for the thing to hatch


----------



## Guest

Done everyones 
Please click my 2 coloured one its very close to dying


----------



## cav

please dont let my eggs die


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ive just clicked it matey lol, Where ya been?*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Ive just clicked it matey lol, Where ya been?*


ive been reading threads just dont feel like posting tonight


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> ive been reading threads just dont feel like posting tonight


*I know what you mean, its been bedlum the last few days trying to keep up lol.*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *I know what you mean, its been bedlum the last few days trying to keep up lol.*


i carnt be botherd at the mo !!!


----------



## FluffyB

morning been busy clicking


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> i carnt be botherd at the mo !!!


*I know what you mean mate, when i'm like that i tend to hide out with the dragons hehe. Hope you is ok! I'm off to do some housework, then take ozzie out but, will be back l8rs hehe*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *I know what you mean mate, when i'm like that i tend to hide out with the dragons hehe. Hope you is ok! I'm off to do some housework, then take ozzie out but, will be back l8rs hehe*


morning hun


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*morning all, iv done me clicking again, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Morning Dragon keepers old and new pmsl .
How are we all on this saturday morning? Im on and off pet forum, in betweem ebay lol.*


----------



## Guest

Good morning all,
Done everyone's bits and bobs hope your all well and return the favour


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Morning Dragon keepers old and new pmsl .
> How are we all on this saturday morning? Im on and off pet forum, in betweem ebay lol.*


*ooooh wot u looking to buy on there,  im always looking on there for a bargin  *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *ooooh wot u looking to buy on there,  im always looking on there for a bargin  *


*Hehe, so do i lol. I'm doing some listings to sell first, and then my own fault I may invest in a cheap rig (cb) to see what its like these days lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Hehe, so do i lol. I'm doing some listings to sell first, and then my own fault I may invest in a cheap rig (cb) to see what its like these days lol.*


*noooooooooo dont waste ya money on the rigs, no one hardly uses them ur be on ur own most of the time, unless u get a tastey trucker roll on bye pmsl,  i used to love useing the Echoe mics great fun, lol
heres one for ya, MIDLAND ALAN 78 PLUS MULTI CB RADIO - NEW on eBay, also CB Radios, CB Radio, Radio Equipment, Consumer Electronics (end time 17-Aug-08 15:43:12 BST) *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ohhhhhhhh thats still quite pricey aint it pmsl, When i said cheap i was thinking around a tenner pmsl. If they fetching that price they may still be using em lol. Do you get fined for using them in the car as well as mobiles lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Ohhhhhhhh thats still quite pricey aint it pmsl, When i said cheap i was thinking around a tenner pmsl. If they fetching that price they may still be using em lol. Do you get fined for using them in the car as well as mobiles lol.*


*oh yes! yes! yes! i also heard there stopping the use of sat navs as well as mobiles **** and eating whilst driving  and could mean a prison sentence of upto 5years, *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oh yes! yes! yes! i also heard there stopping the use of sat navs as well as mobiles **** and eating whilst driving  and could mean a prison sentence of upto 5years, *


* Sooooooo could i end up in jail just for putting me lippy on in the car lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> * Sooooooo could i end up in jail just for putting me lippy on in the car lol.*


*  PMSL iv clicked all the eggs and jars again *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Gotta go for a few mins but when i come bak i will do a clicking frenzy pmsl.*


----------



## cav

dont forget me!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*done urs KAREN *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *done urs KAREN *


*Y THANK YOU LYNN ( i think? lol) you namedropper you pmsl. 

Ive clicked everybodies*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Y THANK YOU LYNN ( i think? lol) you namedropper you pmsl.
> 
> Ive clicked everybodies*


i think she ment me...........


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *done urs KAREN *


*THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## gillieworm

Clicked everyone babies, can you all please click mine 

Fed all the jars to


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Y THANK YOU LYNN ( i think? lol) you namedropper you pmsl.
> 
> Ive clicked everybodies*


*PMSL all done again including urs gillie *


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> i think she ment me...........


*I know she meant you lol *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*How do we click the eggs and dragons on peoples scrolls? I am at a loss with that idea lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *How do we click the eggs and dragons on peoples scrolls? I am at a loss with that idea lol*


*i asked the same question ages ago,  no one answered me,*


----------



## cav

im not sure either how ya do the scrolls


----------



## Ladywiccana

*HELP PLEASE LOL.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *HELP PLEASE LOL.*


*could you please shout a bit louder as i didnt hear you properly hehehehehe pmsl *


----------



## FluffyB

go to someones scroll eg Dragon Cave - Viewing FluffyB's Dragons and click view by the eggs/ hatchlings


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

FluffyB said:


> go to someones scroll eg Dragon Cave - Viewing FluffyB's Dragons and click view by the eggs/ hatchlings


*ye did that, but cant click on the eggs and the click stays the same *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *ye did that, but cant click on the eggs and the click stays the same *


*THANK YOU FLUFFY! !

and no i cant click directly on em either lynn hehe.*


----------



## carol

all clicked   
flaming jar still not hatched,


----------



## griffpan

all eggs, jars etc clicked/fed  carol i'm itching to see these bloody jars hatch meself


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Re: Jars I believe they take absolute ages to hatch, i saw one on that site, the other day and it had had 500 odd clicks lol thats y i ditched mine hehe. will double check it tho!*


----------



## minnie

clicked 
never seen a blue spotted egg before!


----------



## Ladywiccana

minnie said:


> clicked
> never seen a blue spotted egg before!


*Haha, well now you have lol That Paula's will be out b4 mine tho lol*


----------



## minnie

a blue dinosaur do you think?


----------



## griffpan

minnie said:


> clicked
> never seen a blue spotted egg before!





ladywiccana said:


> *Haha, well now you have lol That Paula's will be out b4 mine tho lol*





minnie said:


> a blue dinosaur do you think?


Yours won't far behind karen i bet, i can't wait for your paper egg to hatch  hope it is a blue dinosaur from the spotty eggs though, i'm bloody obsessed with the eggs now


----------



## Guest

Done everyone's again


----------



## minnie

i'm obsessed too lol totaly mad


----------



## Guest

clicky clicky all, good evening


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> Yours won't far behind karen i bet, i can't wait for your paper egg to hatch  hope it is a blue dinosaur from the spotty eggs though, i'm bloody obsessed with the eggs now


*Well when i was in town the other day a bloke was doing a deliver to our loca greengrocer and guess what he had loads of eggs in his van lol. I couldnt help but laf hehe, mom thought i'd gone do lally hehe! No change there then *


----------



## cav

ive clicked...


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Cor you was up late matey?! I couldnt stay awake any longer last night, think the tablets mixed wiv woodpecker won pmsl *


----------



## griffpan

clicky clicky'd  
my blue dino os sick poor mite, he's been on the hooch and has a hangover


----------



## gillieworm

Hi everyone, been clicking everyones babies. Some of the names in peoples scrolls have been making me laugh 

Please click mine too.... thanks


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Well when i was in town the other day a bloke was doing a deliver to our loca greengrocer and guess what he had loads of eggs in his van lol. I couldnt help but laf hehe, mom thought i'd gone do lally hehe! No change there then *


my o/h thinks i'm mad for havin em karen, i keep telling him to look at my scroll and he just shakes his head


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*iv done the same all been clicked  so dont forget mine now, please!!!  *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I just clicked ya jar thingy Lyns and me thinks the site playing up it came back as general error unless its me pmsl.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *I just clicked ya jar thingy Lyns and me thinks the site playing up it came back as general error unless its me pmsl.*


*yep the sites been playing up, iv changed me kungfoofighter dragon for me other one petforumspet so give him a click please *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*all clicked again lol.*


----------



## cav

afternoon...


----------



## minnie

i think i might get another egg?


----------



## cav

oooow take a look at my baby dragon....very sexy indeed


----------



## minnie

awww he's well sweet


----------



## minnie

i did


----------



## cav

minnie said:


> awww he's well sweet


thanks it took me ages get a spotty egg


----------



## minnie

i bet lol how many are you allowed to have?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Minnie your allowed as many as you can grab lol. Total eggs at any one time 4, until they hatch or you abandon or kill them ,.!

Cavy do we av another KinKy Karen in the making pmsl?*


----------



## minnie

thanks  
kinky karen wtf LOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*afternoon been clicking away as usual,  dont forget the other forum ladies the eggs and draggons need ur help there too *


----------



## minnie

i have 2 new eggs but no where to put them lol



as you can tell i like green lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lol thanx minnie *


----------



## minnie

why are you thanking me lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

minnie said:


> thanks
> kinky karen wtf LOL


*Av a look at me scroll dear, someone asked me to name "Him" that lol b4 we knew what sex it was PMSL *


----------



## Ladywiccana

minnie said:


> why are you thanking me lol


*We are VERY WELL MANNERRD Peeps on here didnt you know lol.*


----------



## JANICE199

ladywiccana said:


> *Av a look at me scroll dear, someone asked me to name "Him" that lol b4 we knew what sex it was PMSL *


you should name your next one..."good buddy" lol reminder of your cb days...


----------



## minnie

ladywiccana said:


> *Av a look at me scroll dear, someone asked me to name "Him" that lol b4 we knew what sex it was PMSL *


oh dear.....



ladywiccana said:


> *We are VERY WELL MANNERRD Peeps on here didnt you know lol.*


yes but i didn't do anything did i?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> why are you thanking me lol


* didnt u go clicking the other ones on the other forum  i spied u  lol *


----------



## minnie

u spy u!  it'll take me forever to click them all surely!


----------



## Ladywiccana

JANICE199 said:


> you should name your next one..."good buddy" lol reminder of your cb days...


*Janice matey i is way in front of ya lol. I'm on and of ere and ebay looking for guess what? PMSL 

I might call one Teddy Bear! Remember that song?*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> u spy u!  it'll take me forever to click them all surely!


*pmsl, well iv been trying to keep them all alive, poor selks been busy thats y shes not been on, shes got bloody hundreds *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*WTF SOME BUGGALA HAS NAMED ME LITTLE GREENIE!

RIGHT JUST FOR THAT AGAIN! He might just av to DIE! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i'll find ya whoevea ya is ya lil **************** *


----------



## minnie

so i see like the back yard breeders of the dragon world


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*how the fcuk can they get in ur scroll without passwords and name them??? *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I dont really know mavis but intend finding em out i've got me sniffer dragon out pmsl. This is twice its appened now! Third time matey whoeva ya is ya gonna get it, and ill sing to ya everywhere ya go pmsl.*


----------



## minnie

what a punishment lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *I dont really know mavis  *


*ok Rita pmsl*


----------



## Ladywiccana

minnie said:


> what a punishment lol


*It would be too  ya aint heard me sing yet pmsl, totally tone deaf, i might audition for xfactor pmsl. I'm starting to av my suspicions GIRLFRIEND lol.*


----------



## minnie

not as bad as me though


----------



## Ladywiccana

minnie said:


> not as bad as me though


*Ask this lot, theyve already heard me, well in a fashion PMSL*


----------



## minnie

lol ok then whats she like?


----------



## carol

all clicke 
oh god they back again someone who goes round naming them like to know how they do it


----------



## Ladywiccana

carol said:


> all clicke
> oh god they back again someone who goes round naming them like to know how they do it


*So would I carol so would I SMART SARE PMSL*


----------



## Guest

Done my afternoon clicking peeps go on return the favour xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Me doing mine right now hehe.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*i must be getting slow in me old age, coz i keep missing the bloody eggs  all clicked  still says errors on the jars, *


----------



## minnie

can you click one egg more than once a day then?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I dont think you can minnie! Hows Mickey by the way? PMSL *


----------



## minnie

ladywiccana said:


> *I dont think you can minnie! Hows Mickey by the way? PMSL *


topless


----------



## Ladywiccana

minnie said:


> topless


*Ooooooooohhhhhhhhh saucy devil him lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well blow me if i didnt bloody miss them all again  and there were loads this time  im gona give up *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *well blow me if i diint bloody miss the all again  and thee were loads this time  im gona gie up *


*Nope ya aint gonna give up lyns no way matey lol. dont forget there are 3 eggs every 5 mins also!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

View attachment 8152
*this is for all the babies we have lost *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> View attachment 8152
> *this is for all the babies we have lost *


*Awwwwwww Lyns ya big softie 

Blessed Be little ones wherever you are!*


----------



## minnie

awww i haven't lost any eggs yet 
ladywiccana yes he is!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Awwwwwww Lyns ya big softie
> 
> Blessed Be little ones wherever you are!*


*pmsl,
View attachment 8153
i thought that was good *


----------



## JANICE199

ladywiccana said:


> *Janice matey i is way in front of ya lol. I'm on and of ere and ebay looking for guess what? PMSL
> 
> I might call one Teddy Bear! Remember that song?*


remember it? i've got it.sung by RED SERVINE....a good rig is a harrier cbx you wont go wrong with those


----------



## minnie

don't know what to call mine lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> don't know what to call mine lol


*Pain In The Bum pmsl, for ya 4 eggies, *


----------



## minnie

ok i want them to be men so thats realy good


----------



## Ladywiccana

JANICE199 said:


> remember it? i've got it.sung by RED SERVINE....a good rig is a harrier cbx you wont go wrong with those


*I was looking at the presidents range or a colt444 that was always my fave cb hehe*


----------



## griffpan

2 of my hatchlings are sick now, i must be a very bad dragon mum i thought they liked livin with me, obviously not ungrateful things, i dunno you rescue em, save from being an omlette and this is what they do


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> 2of my hatchlings are sick now, i must be a very bad dragon mum i thought they liked livin with me, obviously not ungrateful things


*You aint a bad dragon mama lol. Just hide em a bit lol. I've clicked em all.*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *You aint a bad dragon mama lol. Just hide em a bit lol. I've clicked em all.*


hide em i'll abandon em if they don't pull emselves together  
clickety'd yours as well karen


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> hide em i'll abandon em if they don't pull emselves together
> clickety'd yours as well karen


*Cheers Paula . Right back at ya lol.*


----------



## cav

good evening


----------



## griffpan

your drags are coming on good  i can't have anymore eggs coz i'm neglecting the hatchlings, well because i've got to many of em anyway


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> your drags are coming on good  i can't have anymore eggs coz i'm neglecting the hatchlings, well because i've got to many of em anyway


naughty girl


----------



## cav

please click mine


----------



## Guest

Good morning all 
I'd say that i've clicked all your eggs etc but the sites down so i'd be a liar  im a bit bored now i aint got my eggs


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> Good morning all
> I'd say that i've clicked all your eggs etc but the sites down so i'd be a liar  im a bit bored now i aint got my eggs


ow not again


----------



## Rraa

There have been quite a few problems with this site being down haven't there ... I think I saw a message on their forum in which the site manager was complaining about the web-host. Let's hope they manage to sort it soon.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* just went to click the eggs and dragon  wtf is going on wiv the site again, we should complain as me babies keep dieing due to probs wiv the site, *


----------



## gillieworm

ggggrrrr was hoping to see some hatched babies


----------



## carol

its still down was this morning when i came on for a while


----------



## cav

i want see my eggs and dragons


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Me statrting to wonder if it's all worth it lol.*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Me statrting to wonder if it's all worth it lol.*


eerm site does go down alot


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I'm gonna av a look see what else is out there in the big wide world web pmsl. Theres gotta be sommet else we can nurture lol *


----------



## Rraa

ladywiccana said:


> *Me statrting to wonder if it's all worth it lol.*


me and you alike Wiccana ! 

Good luck in your search - keep us posted.


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *I'm gonna av a look see what else is out there in the big wide world web pmsl. Theres gotta be sommet else we can nurture lol *


good luck huntin your prey


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Matey there are sooooooooooo many out there to choose from PMSL its doin me ed in lol. Tryin to figure out how to get it in the bladdy sig now lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*theres no eggs  anywhere.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *theres no eggs  anywhere.*


*There are eggies lyns! There was an abandoned blue one just *


----------



## griffpan

there's a good few now, but the caves still a bit hit or miss so good luck


----------



## carol

its very slow on there.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*If this peeing site closes just one more time, i'm gonna kick em to the kerb PMSL*


----------



## griffpan

aww you can't abandon your poor dragons   karen i'm shocked by the very thought if it  
it's a blinkin pain in the ar*e though isn't it


----------



## cav

clicky time


----------



## Ladywiccana

*YAY Karens on hiya mate how u doin? 

Paula I've been looking to see if theres owt else interesting out there that we cud av, and there is loads i tell you , loads lol. I see Loe has abandoned em PMSL *


----------



## gillieworm

Finally got on the site again so been clicking away, please help mine along their way too


----------



## griffpan

clickied the eggs


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> clickied the eggs


*I did earlier, you can only click each egg and drag once a day lol. 
I is getting a bit fed up of em, cos i cant get the chicky egg and a mettallic one lol *


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *I did earlier, you can only click each egg and drag once a day lol.
> I is getting a bit fed up of em, cos i cant get the chicky egg and a mettallic one lol *


i sort of click half in the morning an half at night 
i want a metallic one as well but they seem rarer than the spotty ones


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> i sort of click half in the morning an half at night
> i want a metallic one as well but they seem rarer than the spotty ones


i got one


----------



## griffpan

cavrooney said:


> i got one


you jammy monkey  i can't get one at all, i wanna a paper one as well, forgot about that one


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> you jammy monkey  i can't get one at all, i wanna a paper one as well, forgot about that one


mines humper in my scroll take a look


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *YAY Karens on hiya mate how u doin?
> 
> Paula I've been looking to see if theres owt else interesting out there that we cud av, and there is loads i tell you , loads lol. I see Loe has abandoned em PMSL *


tell me what you found on ya travels


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *YAY Karens on hiya mate how u doin?
> 
> Paula I've been looking to see if theres owt else interesting out there that we cud av, and there is loads i tell you , loads lol. I see Loe has abandoned em PMSL *


 come on spill what else can we have karen  



cavrooney said:


> mines humper in my scroll take a look


ohh humpers very posh  i've just been on an got another chicken and a pink egg, didn't mean to get the chicken but i was clicking on anything and everything


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> come on spill what else can we have karen
> 
> year i carnt wait
> 
> ohh humpers very posh  i've just been on an got another chicken and a pink egg, didn't mean to get the chicken but i was clicking on anything and everything


god you must be in a speedy mode tonight i can only get green eggs


----------



## griffpan

the cave kept slowing up so i ended up clicking on em all  more like manic


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> the cave kept slowing up so i ended up clicking on em all  more like manic


year it does that on me but still dont get them


----------



## gillieworm

Wow seems to be loads of eggs available this morning...... went and over did it, whoops  So now I can't get all of them in my sig.

Can you all please, please, please (yes I'm begging ) click on my scroll to click all my babies.

I'm off to click everyones now


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*all clicked for ya all *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Good Morning Dragon & Egg Gang Lol.

Paul me searching aint done yet i cant decide pmsl, I'm trying to find something that is clickable and a bit myth & fanatsy i did find one but not sure how to work it yet pmsl*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Good Morning Dragon & Egg Gang Lol.
> 
> Paul me searching aint done yet i cant decide pmsl, I'm trying to find something that is clickable and a bit myth & fanatsy i did find one but not sure how to work it yet pmsl*


im ready some excitment......hurry up i carnt wait


----------



## cav

me got a tiny chicken egg


----------



## minnie

i think i quite like my green one lol


----------



## cav

minnie said:


> i think i quite like my green one lol


ive just clicked yours


----------



## minnie

thanks  i want to breed but have too many eggs  poopers


----------



## cav

minnie said:


> thanks  i want to breed but have too many eggs  poopers


stop gettin new eggs then you can breed


----------



## griffpan

cavrooney said:


> im ready some excitment......hurry up i carnt wait


nor me can't wait to see what you find  

aww you got a little chicky egg bless 

clickied on all the eggs, i'm going back a few pages now to get everyones


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> nor me can't wait to see what you find
> 
> aww you got a little chicky egg bless
> 
> clickied on all the eggs, i'm going back a few pages now to get everyones


year it takes ages click all the eggs


----------



## Hennish

Yay! I have a baby dragon! That's cute! I'm guessing if my next ones hatch they'll be the same colour as the egg too?


----------



## griffpan

i think you blue egg should of hatched now  as well as your green one fingers crossed


----------



## griffpan

cavy did your saaaasy look my orange pukey thing when it was a hatchling?

i shouldn't be on here i should be doing some work  but once i log on the net i can't get meself off


----------



## minnie

its addicting lol is that a little blue dinosaur i spy?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Minnie - girl you is a greedy mary lol

Cavy i've clicked ya chicken bless him lol *


----------



## minnie

greedy mary ha ha!
ee you have a paper dragon


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon all done the days clicking so return the favour 
Oh can u also click this one as its dying apparently


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Nearly all clicked lol*


----------



## Guest

just popped in to check on the dragons clicky clicky


----------



## minnie

hello  clicked your eggs


----------



## cav

when the wont let you name your dragons what do you do when it says...ink disapears?????


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*yep iv just done the rounds again, im getting bored with them now,wouldnt mind if they did something, aint there anything else we can try *


----------



## minnie

I have a crack!!! in my egg of course


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

cavrooney said:


> when the wont let you name your dragons what do you do when it says...ink disapears?????


*
name them something else coz the names already taken  blimey Karen nearly missed that little white one, eekk: *


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *yep iv just done the rounds again, im getting bored with them now,wouldnt mind if they did something, aint there anything else we can try *


year me tooooooooooo got any ideas


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> name them something else coz the names already taken *


thanks...........................


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

cavrooney said:


> year me tooooooooooo got any ideas


*na no idea, the jars are taking forever to break free,  need to try and find something else i will try and google it  see if that comes up wiv anything,*


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *na no idea, the jars are taking forever to break free,  need to try and find something else i will try and google it  see if that comes up wiv anything,*


ok karens also looking so hope you pair can find us lovely new exciting things
but not rude of coarse


----------



## minnie

ooh i've had an idea....


----------



## cav

minnie said:


> ooh i've had an idea....


come on then spill the beans lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Phew i'm still lking pmsl*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Phew i'm still lking pmsl*


i dont think i can wait much loooooooooooooooooooooonger


----------



## minnie

LOL


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL it doing me piggin head in but it aint gonna beat me, you know what it keeps throwing at me when i put the word fantasy in google pmsl *


----------



## minnie

umm i'd rather not know lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL it doing me piggin head in but it aint gonna beat me, you know what it keeps throwing at me when i put the word fantasy in google pmsl *


*pmsl, and aint sum of em rude,   that should get a few more members looking as well now pmsl *


----------



## cav

minnie said:


> LOL


............ how this work then?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> LOL


*pmsl greedy little git aint he *


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl, and aint sum of em rude,   that should get a few more members looking as well now pmsl *


.......................


----------



## minnie

click on it and it does stuff i think LOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> click on it and it does stuff i think LOL


*i did all he wants to do is bloody eat steak  pmsl*


----------



## minnie

LOL greedy growler


----------



## minnie

muahahaha feel the wrath of the dredded SCREAM PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gillieworm

Jem85 said:


> Good afternoon all done the days clicking so return the favour
> Oh can u also click this one as its dying apparently


Clicked for ya



rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *yep iv just done the rounds again, im getting bored with them now,wouldnt mind if they did something, aint there anything else we can try *


What do the jars do? keep feeding them but they look the same


----------



## cav

IM STILL
WAITINGCOME ON GUYS WHAT YA FOUND


----------



## minnie

nothing .........


----------



## cav

minnie said:


> nothing .........


......................


----------



## griffpan

minnie said:


> its addicting lol is that a little blue dinosaur i spy?


it's bit gorgeous as well me thinks 

cavy i loooooove your humper


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Its fcuk bloody hard work let me tell you pmsl still looking, loads out there but trying to get something for in the sigs, and yes minnie i've got growler too pmsl *


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Its fcuk bloody hard work let me tell you pmsl still looking, loads out there but trying to get something for in the sigs, and yes minnie i've got growler too pmsl *


dont forget it must be free and not rude lol


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> it's bit gorgeous as well me thinks
> 
> cavy i loooooove your humper


year me pleased with me dragons but i am gettin bored with them abit


----------



## tashi

I got some new ones folks so please click on mine


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Clicked em for ya mate, come on guys tashi has some catching up to do lol *


----------



## carol

all clicked now


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I give up looking for now anyway i have a headache lol, think ill enroll me niece and nephew lol








*


----------



## minnie

lol i'll have another look later for you


----------



## Ladywiccana

minnie said:


> lol i'll have another look later for you


*Y thank you kindly pmsl *


----------



## minnie

lol i just got a jar for some reason lol


----------



## griffpan

just fed it a fairweather roast


----------



## tashi

I just bred another one


----------



## Ladywiccana

minnie said:


> lol i just got a jar for some reason lol


*Haha I just gave it a stuffed sprite pmsl. Apparantly the way they look depends on what they get fed lol.*


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Everyone  Finally manged to get 5 minutes on here!!! God holidays are bloody chaosWhats happened to the dragons ect ? I've just got a blank page*


----------



## Guest

me too!!

Can someone feed mine when they have the time?? shes my first egg!!


----------



## Guest

I've clicked everyones so please click in my posh incubator please, just my eggs n hatchlings though xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*We cool dudes girl think we the 1st to av the incubators pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *We cool dudes girl think we the 1st to av the incubators pmsl *


Wait till 2morrow everyone will copy us


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *We cool dudes girl think we the 1st to av the incubators pmsl *


well good evening


----------



## Ladywiccana

Jem85 said:


> Wait till 2morrow everyone will copy us


*Its 2moro already lol, and i didnt av a wink of sleep yesterday when i went to bed lol.*


----------



## JANICE199

ladywiccana said:


> *Its 2moro already lol, and i didnt av a wink of sleep yesterday when i went to bed lol.*


pmsl so why are you still up? lol like me being nosey?


----------



## Guest

Its way to early for bed time


----------



## Ladywiccana

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl so why are you still up? lol like me being nosey?


*Cant bloody sleep Jan, since i avent got to dose mesen up anymore lol i think its wore off and left me wide awake lol. Paid of tho got a nice new incubator for me troubles pmsl *


----------



## JANICE199

ladywiccana said:


> *Cant bloody sleep Jan, since i avent got to dose mesen up anymore lol i think its wore off and left me wide awake lol. Paid of tho got a nice new incubator for me troubles pmsl *


well i've clicked all ya eggs and dragons lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

JANICE199 said:


> well i've clicked all ya eggs and dragons lol


*Cheers Jan lol. You ought to get eggy now lol. Actually i'm quite peckish now, i could just eat an egg mayonaise sarnie yummo lol.*


----------



## griffpan

is mine bloody working now


----------



## Guest

yep it is hun xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> is mine bloody working now


*HOORAY YIPPEE

Well done matey how did you manage that lol*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *HOORAY YIPPEE
> 
> Well done matey how did you manage that lol*


eff knows   but as long as it is i'm not gonna complain


----------



## Ladywiccana

*It looks like i av some egg catchin up to do lol i aint got as many as you lot hehe*


----------



## JANICE199

griffpan said:


> is mine bloody working now


pmsl yep i've just clicked all 17 of them


----------



## griffpan

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl yep i've just clicked all 17 of them


nooooo or thanks jan, just click the eggs n hatchlings or your fingers will be worn out


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Dont we av to click the adults to keep em alive tho paula?*


----------



## griffpan

i don't think so or maybe not so much, once they're adults you've done it, i do click on the adults but i think it's harder for em to get sick etc


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I just missed out on another paper eggy buggala
*


----------



## griffpan

aww thats a pain karen you'll get one 
2 of my hatchlins are sick...again


----------



## griffpan

i've just took mine off my siggy coz they're ill and i can't generate another incubator for an hour coz i done to many  
i'm off to bed now as me tents being delivered tomorrow morn 7am we all know it'll be more like 7pm but just in case  nitey nite all


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> i've just took mine off my siggy coz they're ill and i can't generate another incubator for an hour coz i done to many
> i'm off to bed now as me tents being delivered tomorrow morn 7am we all know it'll be more like 7pm but just in case  nitey nite all


*Goodnight Paula, Hope your tents ok when ya get it lol will want photo pmsl nite nite*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*morning eggy mums i wont say dads as iv not seen any  lol and the bloody jar sites down again?????????*


----------



## griffpan

i'm havin a spot of bother with the cave now as well, but think it's my end


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Morning all clickety click time again (and voting for ethel pmsl ) 

Drag site seems fine lol. Boy i is tired today, dont know y lol*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Morning all clickety click time again (and voting for ethel pmsl )
> 
> Drag site seems fine lol. Boy i is tired today, dont know y lol*


hiya karen
voting for ethel gonna do that next  no tent yet and been up since 6.30 waiting even worse i know it's in the area because the webpage says in deeside and thats 10 mins from me arghhh  
it was a pretty late one wasn't it


----------



## Guest

well the caves not working for me  so untill it does i cant click anyones eggs sorry xx


----------



## griffpan

jem same here as well  maybe there getting this new server sorted i'll have to have a nosey on the cave forum if thats working


----------



## minnie

ooh its not down again


----------



## gillieworm

I must be thick, no idea how to get the incubator to work in my sig


----------



## minnie

neither can i lol


----------



## Guest

i can't feed mine - STILL =[ or anybody elses


----------



## griffpan

gillieworm said:


> I must be thick, no idea how to get the incubator to work in my sig





minnie said:


> neither can i lol


neither could i but karen (ladyw) helped me  so i'm gonna try and pass it on 
ok when you go on your scroll and click generate incubator, you should get a list of options. at the bottom there should be an option saying somthing like upload to imageshack, make sure that this option is checked and click to generate.
you should get 3 white boxes of code, copy the last box and paste it into your siggy

ok now you know how crud i am at explaining, good luck


----------



## gillieworm

griffpan said:


> neither could i but karen (ladyw) helped me  so i'm gonna try and pass it on
> ok when you go on your scroll and click generate incubator, you should get a list of options. at the bottom there should be an option saying somthing like upload to imageshack, make sure that this option is checked and click to generate.
> you should get 3 white boxes of code, copy the last box and paste it into your siggy
> 
> ok now you know how crud i am at explaining, good luck


Thanks Griffpan, I have done that 3 times now and it keeps telling me that there was an error loading to image shack 

I'll keep trying


----------



## gillieworm

gillieworm said:


> Thanks Griffpan, I have done that 3 times now and it keeps telling me that there was an error loading to image shack
> 
> I'll keep trying


Would you believe it, just after typing my reply I tried again and it worked this time!!


----------



## minnie

well i can't get the web site to load still


----------



## cav

afternoon all


----------



## Guest

The sites bloody slow


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> well i can't get the web site to load still


same.
mines gonna be dead LOL


----------



## minnie

mmm still not working here either


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Afternoon cavy i like your incubator *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I think it works better when you click other than automatic for the incubator it throws the codes at you then PMSL. I dunno think i ought to get commission or something .

It looks like its valenth's time to go on strike now, but the drag cave seems fine hehe..*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Afternoon cavy i like your incubator *


thanks my lady

see the sites playing up again


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I expect the site will have teething troubles wiv us greedy lot pmsl. It is loading rather slowly! Just gotta bear wiv em a bit i guess lol.

I'm still on the look out for something new tho! lol. For a line that is used a hell of a lot in films, - A little help anyone?*


----------



## griffpan

see i've got no patience if it doesn't load in 10 secs thats it  
i'm lovin these incubators though, they are loads better  i'd love a metalic egg even more though


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Oi you get to the back of the queue pmsl  you already av loads of chicky eggs lol i aint got one of them lol *


----------



## griffpan

aww well i was hungry and wanted an omelette ya can't blame me for that karen 
forgot to tell you the tents here as well


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yay hehe, whens the tent warming party then pmsl? Photo's when you try and put it up (the tent that is ) lol*


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Yay hehe, whens the tent warming party then pmsl? Photo's when you try and put it up (the tent that is ) lol*


ohh can you imagine 3 dogs peeing up it  it'll be a wetting party not warming  if the weathers good we'll try tomorrow


----------



## cav

click me please not had many


----------



## griffpan

clicky clicked


----------



## JANICE199

clicked on them all.....

paula why havent you got as many as you had?


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> click me please not had many


 *Not ad many wat? PMSL *


----------



## griffpan

i have still got em but i changed my incubator so you can only see the hatchlings and eggs to save your fingers


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> i have still got em but i changed my incubator so you can only see the hatchlings and eggs to save your fingers


i thought they all got fleas


----------



## JANICE199

griffpan said:


> i have still got em but i changed my incubator so you can only see the hatchlings and eggs to save your fingers


well thats very thoughtfull of you....thanks my fingers are nearly down to the bones


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> i have still got em but i changed my incubator so you can only see the hatchlings and eggs to save your fingers


*OK! Confuscious say - Flamin nora Paula hehe, howd you do that then pmsl *


----------



## griffpan

you know when you get those options on the generating page i clicked on show eggs, show hatchlings and unclicked on the adults and frozen hatchlings.....i think


----------



## cav

griffpan said:


> you know when you get those options on the generating page i clicked on show eggs, show hatchlings and unclicked on the adults and frozen hatchlings.....i think


so they not got fleas


----------



## griffpan

cavrooney said:


> so they not got fleas


pmsl   i sprayed the cave first coz i was itchin


----------



## minnie

i'm having an arguement wh the incubator lol


----------



## griffpan

minnie said:


> i'm having an arguement wh the incubator lol


  is it bein norty again


----------



## minnie

yesh i'ms gonna smack itsh bum


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi Everyone I see you all got the incubators. I can't get mine to work so people can click on the eggs*


----------



## minnie

hi,
mine don't work either lol


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, lol, glad it's not just me then*


----------



## minnie

lol yep, just cliking the eggs i missed this morning lol


----------



## Selk67U2

*Can you all pleeeese click on this baby, it's going to die today if not*


----------



## minnie

have done poor thing, looks sad


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thank You Yea, it's life is ebbing away *


----------



## Hennish

I clicked for you, Selk. It's growing more wings now!  I like the incubators, but mine didn't look good, I think I need more dragons!


----------



## minnie

get some more then


----------



## englishrose943

Just thought id join in and get myself an egg too. As i was feeling left out.


----------



## Selk67U2

> I clicked for you, Selk. It's growing more wings now!


*Thanks Hennish
 *


----------



## griffpan

all clicked 
aww selk your dragon looks a bit more perky 
englishrose you'll become obsessed by em now  love your siggy photo as well


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hehe, Thanks Paula*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I keep trying to click em but the site is loading that slooooooooooooowwwwwwwww*


----------



## griffpan

i know it's like watchin paint dry karen, i've just managed to nab a blue egg but it was more to see if i could a page to bloody load


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Boo hoo me eggy that i bred wiv soldier blue its died bless it lol *


----------



## englishrose943

griffpan said:


> all clicked
> aww selk your dragon looks a bit more perky
> englishrose you'll become obsessed by em now  love your siggy photo as well


No doubt i will and my siggy pic is one of my new additions.Prince


----------



## Ladywiccana

englishrose943 said:


> No doubt i will and my siggy pic is one of my new additions.Prince


*Hes gorgeous he is.

Goodnight folks i'm off to the land off nod, speak 2moro i hope lol. nite nite.*


----------



## englishrose943

Night hun x


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *Boo hoo me eggy that i bred wiv soldier blue its died bless it lol *


rip eggy run free in the frying pan  i abandoned and egg i bred coz it was one of those stringy blue things  



englishrose943 said:


> No doubt i will and my siggy pic is one of my new additions.Prince


he's sooo gorgeous, a lovely face and lovely colour as well 

nite nite karen, i'm off meself seem to have been on me pc all day  
see ya tomorrow


----------



## Guest

evening all done everyones eggs n hatchlings 
How do I change my incubator? it now says i have to copy and paste it? x


----------



## cav

Jem85 said:


> evening all done everyones eggs n hatchlings
> How do I change my incubator? it now says i have to copy and paste it? x


dont forget me


----------



## englishrose943

Please dont forget about me either im a virgin at all this..lol


----------



## cav

englishrose943 said:


> Please dont forget about me either im a virgin at all this..lol


oow great to see you got your first eggy
i will click it


----------



## englishrose943

cavrooney said:


> oow great to see you got your first eggy
> i will click it


And i have clicked your green one too


----------



## cav

englishrose943 said:


> And i have clicked your green one too


must say its abit quiet tonight


----------



## gillieworm

Morning everyone, been clicking everyones babies. Seems the incubators are now working 

Can everyone please give my lot a wee click


----------



## gillieworm

Been back loads of pages and think I have got everyone.

Sorry guys with the jars but the links still dont seem to be working so wasn't able to feed them


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*done clicking as well, bloody jars r down again getting fed up with them all now *


----------



## Guest

Done everyones including u cavy


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Clickety click gang. Good morning to all of you Gotta go out but be back later!*


----------



## gillieworm

There seems to be loads of eggs to pick up at the moment, I've tried but apparently I don't want to over burdon myself lol


----------



## minnie

lol yes, i think you're only allowed 4 at a time


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*hay iv given them all another click  dont 4get mine please,*


----------



## minnie

gosh, 2 incubators, how did you manage that?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> gosh, 2 incubators, how did you manage that?


*lol im a greedy girl *


----------



## minnie

but only one now


----------



## gillieworm

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *lol im a greedy girl *


Must admit I clicked on your first one and all of your drags are adults, the other picture hadn't loaded yet so I thought you were going mad 

You need some more eggs Lynn


----------



## griffpan

done the clicking  can't believe how many new eggs we've all got


----------



## minnie

someone should count (aslong as its not me!!!)


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

gillieworm said:


> Must admit I clicked on your first one and all of your drags are adults, the other picture hadn't loaded yet so I thought you were going mad
> 
> You need some more eggs Lynn


*i no i do, but i keep missing em all, *


----------



## carol

hi finally all clicked where did these incubators come from there good?


----------



## cav

good morning


----------



## minnie

i do believe its afternoon hun


----------



## carol

i got one yipeeee


----------



## tashi

afternoon all just trying to clean up all the mud after yesterdays show


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

tashi said:


> afternoon all just trying to clean up all the mud after yesterdays show


* wtf u done wiv ur incubator aving a job to c it  and we cant click on it 4 ya  *


----------



## minnie

aww mud
i got 1 too


----------



## tashi

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * wtf u done wiv ur incubator aving a job to c it  and we cant click on it 4 ya  *





minnie said:


> aww mud
> i got 1 too


I got water on the brain I think I just cant get it right at the mo!!!! Will try again later.

As for the mud all the dogs crates have to be washed and yesterday we took four canvas ones


----------



## carol

tashi said:


> I got water on the brain I think I just cant get it right at the mo!!!! Will try again later.
> 
> As for the mud all the dogs crates have to be washed and yesterday we took four canvas ones


how did you do at the show???? what one was it??


----------



## minnie

ooh lots of cleaning then


----------



## tashi

carol said:


> how did you do at the show???? what one was it??


It was an agricultural show with a dog show there we had a real good day

Best of Breed with both Shocka and Aiden
Reserve Best of Breed with both Cloud and Kaya
Best Utility and Puppy Group 2 with Mika
Cerys had a 3rd
Puzzle just had a lovely day out 
and got another Best of breed with an Irish Setter that I show and also a 1st with a golden that I show as well


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> ooh lots of cleaning then


yep one crate stripped down and in the washing machine now the metal ones and the wooden terrier box already done just need the mud to dry out in my car now so that I can clean that


----------



## Guest

clicky clicky


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> yep one crate stripped down and in the washing machine now the metal ones and the wooden terrier box already done just need the mud to dry out in my car now so that I can clean that


ah right, waitings the easy bit lol. i have a big piece of waterproof blanket that fits like a sling over the back seat and another one in the boot that i just chuck in the washing machine after taking the dogs out anywhere, realy good and it wasn't expensive


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> ah right, waitings the easy bit lol. i have a big piece of waterproof blanket that fits like a sling over the back seat and another one in the boot that i just chuck in the washing machine after taking the dogs out anywhere, realy good and it wasn't expensive


I have those as well but cos we had so many dogs in the car yesterday and with the wet groundsheets etc the car just got really bogging


----------



## minnie

aaah its a poop when that happens
someone drove in to the side of my car today lol its not too bad,just scratched


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

tashi said:


> I have those as well but cos we had so many dogs in the car yesterday and with the wet groundsheets etc the car just got really bogging


*done ur eggs tashi *


----------



## cav

i think im not going get any more eggs........as im abit bored of them


----------



## Fade to Grey

do the incubator thingys update themselves?


----------



## minnie

i don't think so but i'm ot sure


----------



## carol

tashi said:


> It was an agricultural show with a dog show there we had a real good day
> 
> Best of Breed with both Shocka and Aiden
> Reserve Best of Breed with both Cloud and Kaya
> Best Utility and Puppy Group 2 with Mika
> Cerys had a 3rd
> Puzzle just had a lovely day out
> and got another Best of breed with an Irish Setter that I show and also a 1st with a golden that I show as well


thats great i love those shows as then when your finished you can go round looking at things and have fun.


----------



## tashi

carol said:


> thats great i love those shows as then when your finished you can go round looking at things and have fun.


trouble is we show so many dogs dont get the time to look round


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> trouble is we show so many dogs dont get the time to look round


look at it in a good light, you won't be buying loads of stuff that will end up only beng used once lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> look at it in a good light, you won't be buying loads of stuff that will end up only beng used once lol


no you are right there lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> no you are right there lol


 i have piles of junk thats completely usess, maye its trying to tell me i need another dog or 6?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Greedy devil.  Another dog  Why not eh? lol *


----------



## Guest

anybody else struggling to feed my baby?!

im on valenth not dragoncave.


----------



## carol

yep can never have to many dogs lol minnie lol 

all clicked


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well it looks like its valenth's time to be down now lol *


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Well it looks like its valenth's time to be down now lol *


that was a quick sleep


----------



## carol

ladywiccana said:


> *Well it looks like its valenth's time to be down now lol *


yep that was down earlyer as well


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ah not been yet pmsl, just put ozzie to bed, aving one last look around on here and then must get some shut eye lol.*


----------



## carol

tashi said:


> that was a quick sleep


tashi how did you mange to get 5 eggs? when i did it it told me i couldnt have more i got loads to handle


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Ah not been yet pmsl, just put ozzie to bed, aving one last look around on here and then must get some shut eye lol.*


yep I am on my way too just seen to all the woofers and now going to get some rest before packing the car tomorrow


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Ah not been yet pmsl, just put ozzie to bed, aving one last look around on here and then must get some shut eye lol.*


ive only just come on


----------



## tashi

carol said:


> tashi how did you mange to get 5 eggs? when i did it it told me i couldnt have more i got loads to handle


I dont know I bred some of them but it wont let me have anymore


----------



## Ladywiccana

*You is all GREEDY GREEDY lol.
Are you off to another show jules?*


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *You is all GREEDY GREEDY lol.
> Are you off to another show jules?*


yep Scotland this time


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Bloody hell your feet never touch the ground lol. I'm only jealous hehe.

Hiya Cavy, ill be off soon but may be on laters.*


----------



## carol

tashi said:


> I dont know I bred some of them but it wont let me have anymore


ahhhh thats it then


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Bloody hell your feet never touch the ground lol. I'm only jealous hehe.
> 
> Hiya Cavy, ill be off soon but may be on laters.*


what have i missed?

see you got more eggs how greedy are you


----------



## tashi

carol said:


> ahhhh thats it then


but you aint got any eggs at the mo have you?????


----------



## englishrose943

Evening all hows everyone this fine evening???????????


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Bloody hell your feet never touch the ground lol. I'm only jealous hehe.
> *


Got a busy few weeks up ahead and then hopefully things will quieten down for a little while


----------



## cav

englishrose943 said:


> Evening all hows everyone this fine evening???????????


me is gooooooooooood

how are you


----------



## tashi

englishrose943 said:


> Evening all hows everyone this fine evening???????????


I am afraid it is going to be hello - goodbye from me it is time I got some beauty sleep - god knows I need it


----------



## englishrose943

tashi said:


> I am afraid it is going to be hello - goodbye from me it is time I got some beauty sleep - god knows I need it


Something i said lol
Hi cav im good thanks for asking.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Haha, course ya dont lol. Night night mate have fun and hope you win *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yes ive got me limit again now on eggies! Youdve thought wiv an incubator which can hold 30 dragons, could hold more eggies pmsl.
I've got one that says it gives of a beautifull glow, knowing my luck that means it farts all over the place *


----------



## gillieworm

Morning everyone 

Been able to finally feed everyones jars but now the dragon site seems to be down


----------



## tashi

gillieworm said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Been able to finally feed everyones jars but now the dragon site seems to be down


I know I tried to click them this morning


----------



## englishrose943

I cannot get on it either.


----------



## minnie

still not working


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Boy its toooooooooo sloooooooowwww to clickety click! Will try again l8r lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*All eggs and jars all clicked as the sites back on  at last, *


----------



## minnie

all clickeded well almost anyway


----------



## griffpan

yup all clicked with me as well, gooo onnnn click mine you know you want to


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Is anyone else getting fed up wiv the drags and stuff i am a little bit!*


----------



## griffpan

yeah i am a bit coz the sites always going down and it's a pain most of the time, i just dunno if i could kill all my drags, LOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Is anyone else getting fed up wiv the drags and stuff i am a little bit!*


*yep i am a lot,  pmsl, need some thing new, but cant find anything, *


----------



## Guest

woooo hooo

I just fed my jar


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I know lynns, there are things out there but not a lot that we can put in our sigs lol. We dont want baby stuff either lol.*


----------



## Guest

hi guys please can you help my babies greybore and evilevie ABT

mazzi xx


----------



## englishrose943

Yippppppeeeeeeeeee one of my eggs has a crack in it. Please keep clicking thankyou x


----------



## cav

clicky time


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hiya matey! Hows ya doin tonight? We always seem to be like ships in the night these days lol, you come online as i go off lol *


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Hiya matey! Hows ya doin tonight? We always seem to be like ships in the night these days lol, you come online as i go off lol *


..........................


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hehe cant help it, if you av a couple of days wiv my boy youd be knackered as well pmsl.*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Hehe cant help it, if you av a couple of days wiv my boy youd be knackered as well pmsl.*


you have my kids and i will have ozzie


----------



## Guest

Clicking done

Nite all 

mazzi xx
ps please remember mine,


----------



## gillieworm

Really annoying me clicking tonight..... the site is running like a bag of poo


----------



## Guest

well its running slow for me also, plus i have a blue drag from somewhere and i have no idea where it has come from, it has over 300 clicks and its not in my scroll, I am really baffled by it  As it is def not mine, and it seems to of clung to my post and i cannt get rid of it 

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

3 of your eggs are cracking gillieworm.............soon be here 

mazzi xx


----------



## cav

my eggs are dieing !!!!!!!

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease click them


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi I have clicked all your eggies... I'm not the only greedy one!!! LOL LOL!! TE HE!


----------



## cav

coolkat said:


> Hi I have clicked all your eggies... I'm not the only greedy one!!! LOL LOL!! TE HE!


well your soon getting the hang of things.......must say
took me alot longer


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ive clicked em already m8 *


----------



## Hennish

I clicked the for u!


----------



## Guest

Clicked again, please do mine, as they have 1 day left or they wil die, 

thank you guys

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

Ok... I am the newbie here in Dragon Egg Creche lol.

I have finally gotten my own egg! 

So what do I do here? lol

Anyway, here's mine


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hehe, Welcome to dragon land! PMSL. You have to click all eggs and hatchlings to encourage growth lol. Yep thats it lol. The main fun is trying to grab the special eggs lol.
Spotted coloured eggs,
Paper Eggs
And really tiny eggs lol.

they really hard to grab cos everyone wants em loll. I've managed to get 2 blue and white spotty eggs lol. Good fun and luck wiv it all lol.*


----------



## Guest

Ok sorted it! 



ladywiccana said:


> *Hehe, Welcome to dragon land! PMSL. You have to click all eggs and hatchlings to encourage growth lol. Yep thats it lol. The main fun is trying to grab the special eggs lol.
> Spotted coloured eggs,
> Paper Eggs
> And really tiny eggs lol.
> 
> they really hard to grab cos everyone wants em loll. I've managed to get 2 blue and white spotty eggs lol. Good fun and luck wiv it all lol.*


Just saw your post after finishing mine lol. THANKS!!!  oh, that simple eh?  I'm such a noob


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Nah ya not pmsl. We all been gettin a bit fed up wiv drags and eggs a bit recently, as the site is down a lot lol. Then they gave us incubators lol. That helped a bit, but we still want something different, i have been looking but aint found owt as yet lol.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Nah ya not pmsl. We all been gettin a bit fed up wiv drags and eggs a bit recently, as the site is down a lot lol. Then they gave us incubators lol. That helped a bit, but we still want something different, i have been looking but aint found owt as yet lol.*


Yeah I have to agree there! I've been trying to steal me an egg for a while (shush don't tell anyone ) but the site would work, then it wouldn't... got on my nerves!


----------



## gillieworm

Afternoon everyone, been clicking away (site still seems slow )

Can evryone please help mine along, a couple of them haven't got long left and after doing so well I don't want to start loosing some


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Afternoon everyone, been clicking away (site still seems slow )
> 
> Can evryone please help mine along, a couple of them haven't got long left and after doing so well I don't want to start loosing some


Clicked 

I have 3 eggs in my scroll, but only 2 are showing up in my incubator


----------



## Hennish

I clicked for you. youve got loads of dragons! How long have u been..er..dragoning?


----------



## gillieworm

Kay2008 said:


> Clicked
> 
> I have 3 eggs in my scroll, but only 2 are showing up in my incubator


Thanks, clicked all 3 of yours  Incubators don't automatically update when you get new eggs, you have to create a new one to put in your sig when anything changes, although it doesn't really matter cuz as soon as someone clicks on it they see all you have anyway.



Hennish said:


> I clicked for you. youve got loads of dragons! How long have u been..er..dragoning?


Thanks, yours all clicked too  Just checked, I've been dragoning since 21st July.... shocked me I've been at it so long  Just keep getting the same old dragons over and over again


----------



## cav

afternoon all


----------



## gillieworm

cavrooney said:


> afternoon all


Hi Karen, clicked all your eggs, white one needs people to start clicking cuz it hasn't got much time left 

EVERYONE PLEASE CLICK KAREN'S WHITE EGG


----------



## cav

gillieworm said:


> Hi Karen, clicked all your eggs, white one needs people to start clicking cuz it hasn't got much time left
> 
> EVERYONE PLEASE CLICK KAREN'S WHITE EGG


I know if it dies i will be first one ive lost........ but members dont seem to be clickin at the mo

i will click yours


----------



## Guest

I clicked! 

Btw, how come your dragons have got their own names!?


----------



## cav

Kay2008 said:


> I clicked!
> 
> Btw, how come your dragons have got their own names!?


you get to name them when they grow up


----------



## Guest

Ah I see!

Sorry for all the silly questions... I just haven't got a bl**dy clue lol.

Ooooh I am hungry, going to get some munchies


----------



## cav

Kay2008 said:


> Ah I see!
> 
> Sorry for all the silly questions... I just haven't got a bl**dy clue lol.
> 
> Ooooh I am hungry, going to get some munchies


its fine

get me some munchies as well pleeeeeeeease


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hiya gang . I clicked em for ya this morning kaz! I think its cos peeps are getting a tad fed up wiv em now, lol, yes me an all lol. We want sommat newwwwwwwwwww!
Also to do wiv the site being down a lot and sometimes when ya do click it takes for eva to load the page! That could be why pmsl *


----------



## 3 red dogs

hi there M'Lady!
you just got up?? lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

3 red dogs said:


> hi there M'Lady!
> you just got up?? lol


*KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN,
KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN OK!

Hehe, cheeky, i got up at 6.45am to take my boy out lol, ok!*


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi how come you get pretty eggs??


----------



## 3 red dogs

ladywiccana said:


> *KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN,
> KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN, KAREN OK!
> 
> Hehe, cheeky, i got up at 6.45am to take my boy out lol, ok!*


i got this overwhelming feeling that lady would rather be called Karen.. **makes mental note of this fact** and apologises for my unfortunate blunder in previous postings


----------



## Freyja

It let me have a black egg this morning but every time I've been back it says there aren't any then offers me an abandoned egg then tells me its already taken

Its now le me have a green egg but how do I get it into my incubator?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Freyja said:


> It let me have a black egg this morning but every time I've been back it says there aren't any then offers me an abandoned egg then tells me its already taken
> 
> Its now le me have a green egg but how do I get it into my incubator?


*hhmmmm i think it is in ur incubator now  unless u have 2,*


----------



## Guest

Freyja said:


> It let me have a black egg this morning but every time I've been back it says there aren't any then offers me an abandoned egg then tells me its already taken
> 
> Its now le me have a green egg but how do I get it into my incubator?


I was getting the same sorta thing earlier lol. Either there weren't any eggs, or some would come up and I'd click to steal it then it would say it's already taken 

Can get a bit confusing lol.


----------



## Guest

Is there another type of thing like this other than the tubey ones at all, as i have my own cemetary on another site  and it looks like i may loose the grey and green one 

mazzi xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

mazzi said:


> Is there another type of thing like this other than the tubey ones at all, as i have my own cemetary on another site  and it looks like i may loose the grey and green one
> 
> mazzi xx


*well ya will now wtf u done wiv ya eggs,   pmsl, x*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hiya lyns . I still avnt found owt on me travels lol. Still looking tho.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Hiya lyns . I still avnt found owt on me travels lol. Still looking tho.*


*evening hun, nor me givin up soon *


----------



## griffpan

Hiya peeps  i'm clicking away, well trying to the sites bloody off it's head again  come on cave owners make it work properly please 
If you can click on mine for me please as don't think they've got long to go before they become quiche


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*sorry guys cant click on em, the bloody sites down again, god this is now peeing me off big time *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*the drag cave doent really deserve our loyalty does it pmsl *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

[/COLOR]


ladywiccana said:


> *the drag cave doent really deserve our loyalty does it pmsl *


*no it bloody dont, good mind to complain and tell em to stuff em where the sun dont shine,  *


----------



## Ladywiccana

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> *no it bloody dont, good mind to complain and tell em to stuff em where the sun dont shine,  *


* Oooooooooeeeeeeer Mrs. get her lol go tell em girl pmsl *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> * Oooooooooeeeeeeer Mrs. get her lol go tell em girl pmsl *


*pmsl   its coz me girls r doing me pigging head in still all 6 girls Calling  im tierd *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Awwwwwwwww bless em! Bet you are knackered tho!
I only av oz and boy he is really draining me at the min i can tell you lol. He is at the teenager stage already pmsl *


----------



## griffpan

ladywiccana said:


> *the drag cave doent really deserve our loyalty does it pmsl *


no it doesn't, don't they realise we're the egg queens  



rottiesloveragdolls said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> *no it bloody dont, good mind to complain and tell em to stuff em where the sun dont shine,  *


go on lyn go an tell em, give em hell


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well we were, anyway lol. I'm thinking of slinging me tiara pmsl *


----------



## griffpan

yeah right at the drag cave owner   i'm gonna set me dogs on em, mind you you they'll only get licked into submission 

right a dilemma do i wait for me lamb to cook and have a buttie at about 10ish or make a bacon buttie now? bearing in mind i'm hungry


----------



## Ladywiccana

griffpan said:


> yeah right at the drag cave owner   i'm gonna set me dogs on em, mind you you they'll only get licked into submission
> 
> right a dilemma do i wait for me lamb to cook and have a buttie at about 10ish or make a bacon buttie now? bearing in mind i'm hungry


*Have both of em paula lol lamb i love lamb drooooooolllllll*


----------



## Guest

clicked eggs and drags please remember mine

nite guys 
mazzi xx


----------



## cav

dont forget me my white one as not got long


----------



## griffpan

Still tryin the clicking, but not much luck  i got meself another spotty egg it was abandoned so i nabbed it, why would you abandon a spotty one


----------



## Georges Mum

hOW DO YOU GET THE PRETTY EGGS?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Sites Down again *


----------



## minnie

its still working here?


----------



## Guest

heyyyyyyyyyyyyy i got my drags back???? think they went walkies last night 

please click them and help them grow for me please

mazzixx


----------



## Guest

They will die today if they are not clicked

mazzi xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*im clicking im clicking pmsl,*


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *im clicking im clicking pmsl,*


ur blue strange egg is dead rotty???


----------



## Guest

Hey lyn i have spaces but not many left in my cemerty if you need it????
im reserving some in case mine dont grow today though

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

Omg Evilevie has gone now, and and my sig thing for visions????

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Sites Down again *


you 2 eggs have died


----------



## Guest

oh nooooooooooooooo i nedd clicks urgently on the grey and green babies they are dying 


mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

clicked.
twice each


----------



## Freyja

I've clicked on them both

Don't forget to click on my eggs


----------



## Guest

Clicked them for you hunni, your green one has 1 click, so i guess that was me??? Thank you for clicking the grey and green one for me, i dont know where the blue one came from, as it def isnt mine.

mazzi xx


----------



## Freyja

I don't know why the gren one only has one click I clicked it a couple of times does it not count if you do it yourself? I only got that one yesterday


----------



## cav

clicky time


----------



## gillieworm

Clicked everyones. You can so tell we are all getting bored of this cuz none of us has many clicks


----------



## gillieworm

Trying to create an up to date incubator and already this part is temporarily disabled...... god that site really annoys me


----------



## cav

im bored as well


----------



## Biawhiska

*

I think you should all get over this egg thing. It's so stoooooooopid!!! Esp as the site seems to be down alot.
*


----------



## Guest

it was fun for most wen we started out and grabbed some rearer eggs, and now the time has come where its getting abit boring now.

obviously a few didnt like them so now ull be glad to see the bck of em lol.


----------



## Guest

3072 post wernt bad for a short space of time was it lol 

the eggs are now dead...they are now beeing used for wat they origanally should be used for, thats cooking and eatin pmsl.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Bet they gone to a backstreet takeaway pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Bet they gone to a backstreet takeaway pmsl *


haha yerp lmao...i wont be going ther


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> haha yerp lmao...i wont be going ther


*PMSL Loe, av i gotta call ya zippy now lol, I cant keep up wiv ya lol *


----------



## Guest

i thort alot of peepz mite think that pic is appropiate for me lol.

wishfull thinking like lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> i thort alot of peepz mite think that pic is appropiate for me lol.
> 
> wishfull thinking like lol.


*MR.P might pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *MR.P might pmsl *


whos mr-p lol.

god im to divy for me own good


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> whos mr-p lol.
> 
> god im to divy for me own good


*Who's Mr. P indeedy you know full well girlie pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Who's Mr. P indeedy you know full well girlie pmsl *


mr p as in pee pee ? lmao


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> mr p as in pee pee ? lmao


*Nah he rel8d to MR. W Winalot pmsl *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Nah he rel8d to MR. W Winalot pmsl *


LOL ok im now very confused lmao....then again wats new again? lol.


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Nah he rel8d to MR. W Winalot pmsl *


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh gotcha lol 

lmao.


----------



## Guest

all clicked please do mine thank you


mazzi xx


----------



## cav

my eggs need asap


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I clicked your eggs this afternoon, but missed the hatchlings, so have just done those for ya *


----------



## Guest

clicked again, lol theres a chick in your lot cavroony lol

mazzi xx please click my babies many thanks


----------



## cav

mazzi said:


> clicked again, lol theres a chick in your lot cavroony lol
> 
> mazzi xx please click my babies many thanks


year me like me chick

but white egg only get 1 day left

will click yours


----------



## gillieworm

Clicked everyone.... is it just me or is it getting a real boring chore









Think I'm gonna abandon dragon cave after my last lot have grown up


----------



## cav

gillieworm said:


> Clicked everyone.... is it just me or is it getting a real boring chore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna abandon dragon cave after my last lot have grown up


year me to im sorry to say.....its doing my head in


----------



## Guest

ahh wellz we ad fun wile it lasted aye 
kept us lot busy and occupied for abit lol.


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> ahh wellz we ad fun wile it lasted aye
> kept us lot busy and occupied for abit lol.


yes but want we going do to keep us out of trouble.........me think i will pull ya dangly


----------



## gillieworm

Can't believe I've been doing it for a month  Just wanna take mine out of my sig now but part of me still don't want any to die lol


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> yes but want we going do to keep us out of trouble.........me think i will pull ya dangly


pmsl...thats if ya can catch it, its fast as lightnin ya know haha.


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> pmsl...thats if ya can catch it, its fast as lightnin ya know haha.


oow they call me speeeeeeeeeedy


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> oow they call me speeeeeeeeeedy


pmsl i can tell u watch the swan princess haha....oh damn damn, im giving meself away there 

aww gillie....just crack em one over the egg heads and be done wiv it lmao.


----------



## griffpan

gillieworm said:


> Clicked everyone.... is it just me or is it getting a real boring chore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna abandon dragon cave after my last lot have grown up





cavrooney said:


> year me to im sorry to say.....its doing my head in


Go onnnn ladies scrap the eggs n dragons i've done mine  be brave


----------



## FluffyB

incubators all round i see  nice to see everything everyone has yay!


and boo to jacking it in lol, harmless fun (ya dont actually need lots of clicks... just views does it)


----------



## griffpan

FluffyB said:


> incubators all round i see  nice to see everything everyone has yay!
> 
> and boo to jacking it in lol, harmless fun (ya dont actually need lots of clicks... just views does it)


ohh the cave site being down loads was doin me head in, it's been getting worse by the day


----------



## gillieworm

Eolabeo said:


> pmsl i can tell u watch the swan princess haha....oh damn damn, im giving meself away there
> 
> aww gillie....just crack em one over the egg heads and be done wiv it lmao.





griffpan said:


> Go onnnn ladies scrap the eggs n dragons i've done mine  be brave


I've done it!! Abandoned me eggs and everything  Just going to remove them from the old sig now too...... feel like a weight has been lifted, the responsibility was getting too much lol



FluffyB said:


> and boo to jacking it in lol, harmless fun (ya dont actually need lots of clicks... just views does it)


Sorry Fluffy but I was so bored of it and it was starting to do my head it


----------



## FluffyB

seems to be runing a lot better now, even my horrendous crashing issues have cleared up, and loads more eggs being available too

not that I can ever manage to grab anything remotely rare though


----------



## griffpan

Ahh Gillie your a brave person, i know it must have been hard i understand your pain    they were getting to be soooo much like hard work 

fluffyb think you might have more chance of a lottery win than a rare egg  i wanted a metalic one but never got a sniff


----------



## gillieworm

griffpan said:


> Ahh Gillie your a brave person, i know it must have been hard i understand your pain    they were getting to be soooo much like hard work
> 
> fluffyb think you might have more chance of a lottery win than a rare egg  i wanted a metalic one but never got a sniff


It was a bit like pulling off a plaster, once I whipped it off quick and fast I felt much better 

I once got a metallic egg and it said I had over burdoned myself


----------



## Ladywiccana

gillieworm said:


> It was a bit like pulling off a plaster, once I whipped it off quick and fast I felt much better
> 
> I once got a metallic egg and it said I had over burdoned myself


*PMSL Well done that girl lol. I'm still looking for something new for us lol.

I think we ought to have a sticky thread for virtual pets, and just keep em in there! PMSL *


----------



## Beowulf1976

I clicked on them all, not exactly sure why, but I did lol


----------



## rat-leopard

i feel so stupid i just seen this and i created a thread sorry im a newbie lols.

here are my eggs/hatchie need clicks.









here is my sroll for my drags...

Dragon Cave - Viewing Rat-Leopard's Dragons


----------



## Jennicus

Here's my egg!


----------



## Anjela

great idea , nice forum


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

Please help my eggs hatch


----------



## clueless

Haha Starting the craze again. I started this clicky egg thing months ago and it became very addictive. Clicked yar eggs


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

how many clicks does it take for your egg to hatch?


----------



## clueless

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> how many clicks does it take for your egg to hatch?


Quite a few LOL Cannot remember the number Good Luck


----------



## Ducky

am i missing something?


----------



## marion..d

Ducky said:


> am i missing something?


whatever youre missing i'm missing it too..... i got no idea


----------



## CharleyRogan

Its a game, which you can find more out at Dragon Cave - Enter the Cave! You basically get eggs and other people have to click on the eggs!

Char
xxx


----------



## partybunnie

here is mine


----------



## zany_toon

How did you get yours on your signatre? I keep trying to paste the link an it says that it is an invalid link!! Help me, I'm dense!!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Oh nooooooooooooooooo not eggssssssssssssssssss :ihih: :001_tt2: 

God it was a nightmare, but real funny at the time werent it cluey??

But im thinking i may start it again pmsl it bought us all together at the time, do you remember the fun hehe.*


----------



## Baby Bordie

Click on this little bugger!


----------



## Baby Bordie

And this one!


----------



## Baby Bordie

And this one....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*oh dear you greedy boy  iv clicked on all of them for you  x least we have something in common I LOVE MARMITE  *


----------



## Baby Bordie

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oh dear you greedy boy  iv clicked on all of them for you  x least we have something in common I LOVE MARMITE  *


  Thanks, that means you love me!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Heres another...


----------



## Baby Bordie

Is it only me who does this now?


----------

